# Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus



## 1usmus (Jul 28, 2018)

*Hi guys, I created a calculator that will make it easier to overclock the memory. It works with all kinds of memory and all zen processors.*

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.5.1*
Last update : May 13th 2019







>> Download latest version <<
>>AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide<<

​


Spoiler: Changelog



v1.5.1 (May 13th, 2019)

DRAM Calculator

    Updated Micron E / H die presets (3533 max)
    Debug profile is available only for SAFE presets (in case if do not start the system when using V1 or V2).
    Minor adjustments to calculate Debug profiles.
    Small changes in presets for Samsung b-die.
    Reduced activation time for tooltips for the Main tab.
    Added hint for "Topology".
    Fix crash program due to incorrect saving of user settings.
    For OEM, the frequency limit has been increased to 3533.
    Cosmetic edits in the About tab.
    Added links to German and Ukrainian communities.

MEMbench

    Fixed a global error when the application refused to start due to an incorrect request for system information (System info).
    Fixed a bug when starting the RTC degraded the speed of MEMbench.
    Fixed a bug where empty Ram size or Task Scope fields caused system crashes.
    Improved accuracy of results + increase the speed of the benchmark.
    Added an alternative mode Stop at (task mode) - Total. Now he is recomended for benchmark. Of course, you can activate the old Single mode, but the results will be worse.
    Removed the output of information about the speed of the test. This parameter was used to debug MEMbech and is not valuable to users.
    Added pop-up hints for MEMbench.
    A slight change in the color scheme MEMbench. Color graphs vary depending on the mode used. Thanks to this, in the future it will be easier for you to recognize the mode in which the test was done.
    Added system time in System info. Validation time is a prerequisite.
    Added "Max RAM" button. Calculation of the maximum-free ammount of RAM. Ideal for Memtest mode.
    Fixed a bug where the application allowed Memtest to run when there was a shortage of RAM.
    Added button-link to MEMbench results page.

v1.5.0.5 (May 7th, 2019)

    Fixed crash when you click "save settings" on Main tab
    Fixed error in the names (RRDS / RRDL), tab MEMbench
    Updated information in the tab "About"
    Fixed AFR save preset (3200-3333mhz)

v1.5.0 (May 7th, 2019)

Main Changes

    Added feature to compare current system timings with recommended ones. Turns on with the button "Compare timings".
    Added the ability to select the topology of the motherboard. Sheet box with the name "Topology". The meaning of this undertaking is a more accurate prediction of procODT / RTT settings. Of course, the function is not perfect and with each update of the calculator the prediction accuracy will increase.
    Partially cleaned the "Main" tab of information that is not used and clutters the user interface. This is a small advance towards the ease of use of this application.
    SOC voltage prediction blocks have undergone significant changes for each generation of Ryzen processors.
    Another recommendation is temporarily added to the CAD_BUS block.
    Recycling of most presets for each type of memory. The reason is simple - new bios make new adjustments.
    Block "Misc items" received new prediction algorithms. In particular, the GDM prediction.
    Improved support for system configurations consisting of 4 DIMMs.
    Improved algorithm for calculating profiles "Debug".
    Corrections of sudden crash programs in the calculations.
    Fixed a problem when during the import of the html profile the memory type was automatically switched to Samsung b-die mode.
    Added button link to system setup guide using Ryzen DRAM Calculator. This button is located in the "Help" tab.
    Updated information in the "About" tab and added feedback to me via Twitter.

Key features of MEMbench

    Support for processors with 1 to 32 threads (temporary restrictions) .
    Error within 0.5%.
    Automatic determination of the number of threads in the system.
    Unified rating for desktop and HEDT processors (AMD and Intel).
    Qualitatively implemented multi-threading.
    Thanks to the HCI 6 kernel (freeware), this product is free for the end user. I also want to note that this version is not modified (does not contain hacks).
    Complete absence of the influence of the processor frequency on the benchmark result.
    The result is affected by each timing (picture with themes, see below).
    Ability to work in the mode of ordinary memory check with a fixed delayed stop at a certain stage and this stage is determined by you.
    Four presets for benching "Easy mode", "Default mode", "Custom mode" and "Memtest".
    Easy mode is designed specifically for systems with a small amount of installed RAM.
    Easy to use benchmark, you need to select only MEMbench mode and click "Run".
    Provision of full-fledged system information for the Ryzen processors (for Intel, the timing-determining block is not yet connected).
    Ability to save two own results for further comparison.
    Display information in the chart.
    A window-table with information about the current state of benching or memory checking.
    "Screenshot" Button
    All possible protection against situations of low memory in the system.
    Does not use swap file.
    Loyal stress CPU test in "Default mode".

v1.4.1 (January 17th, 2019)

    Added a window with information about the minimum voltage for SOC
    Major updated presets for : samsung b-die , samsung d/e-die , hynix cjr , hynix mfr , hynix cjr (timings, voltages)
    Minor updated other presets (timings)
    Some corrections for debug profile
    Other corrections/bug fixes

Nuances

    In some presets tRC a multiple of tRFC (better stability and performance)
    Hynix MFR V2 profile has been deleted (many users had difficulty choosing the right profile)
    tWR's basic recommendation is now 12 (this high timing timing adversely affects stability)
    RTT_NOM . Newer BIOS versions should not always have RZQ / 7 (34ohm), sometimes the RZQ/6(40ohm) or disabled has better stability
    CAD_BUS. AddrCMDDrvStr slightly increases with the frequency of the RAM, 24-30(ohm) are the optimal value.
    New bios allow a slight decrease in SOC voltage (that's why I created a window with information about the minimum voltage)




*Instructions on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator to get stable or faster ram on Ryzen systems *








​
For example , my result :






[/CENTER]


----------



## 1usmus (Jul 30, 2018)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.3.1 release*





*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/




Spoiler: changelog:



* new extreme presets for samsung b-die
* correction procODT+RTT_PARK for samsung b-die, all micron + correction RTT_NOM for all memory
* new V2 profile (low quality chips) for samsung b-die
* added support high frequency for 4 dimm samsung b-die
* added support Hynix AFR/MFR in Overclocking potential DRAM
* pop-up windows are added for some situations
* main recomendation 20 20 20 20 for CAD_BUS is back
* correction some timings in all samsung b-die presets
* some correction in micron e-die preset
* picture "b-die termination" in folder
* geardown bug fix
* minor bug fix



+


Spoiler: samsung b-die termination









I have prepared for you an approximate tablet, in which there is a dependence of the change of procODT + RTT on the frequency. The PTT PARK parameter is marked with a blue color, which in most cases will have the best ratio of the useful signal to noise. Gray color indicates what I did not test. In the future, I will try to provide you with a more accurate version.

Remember, each memory module is a silicic lottery + printed circuit board has a different wiring (impedance).



This program is publicly available for publication in news resources and preparation of reviews. The copyright to the logic of the program and the product is present.​


----------



## 1usmus (Aug 4, 2018)

In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


----------



## 1usmus (Oct 16, 2018)

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.4.0 (overclocking DRAM on AM4) *

*



*​
*download:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/



Spoiler: Changelog:



* Initial support Threadripper gen 1 and gen 2
* Improved SOC voltage prediction for different processors and their generations
* Additional window that will tell what minimum DRAM voltage is needed by the system
* Additional windows that show a nanosecond delay for the current calculated profile. It will be especially useful for users who are reflashing SPD
* Improved prediction procODT + RTT + CAD_BUS for some memory (the block has endured many changes)
* Improved overclocking for Hynix CJR . Up to 3800 MHz inclusive. Big thanks @*Reous* for the help
* A switch has been added to define system tasks, BGS / BGSalt recommendations depend on it. Turning off BGS allows you to increase gaming performance by up to 5%
* The "Custom" profile will be based solely on the data that is placed in XMP. Its new name is "Debug". Mode designed from scratch, available for almost all chips (but still need some time for a more subtle configuration).I think this mode is needed for professionals who want to see all the changes relative to automatic overclocking or XMP profile. This will allow them to see some nuances that can not provide the profiles of "V1" and "V2".Also, this mode will be useful to owners of systems based on Intel processors.
* Some changes in procODT + RTT for systems in which 4 RAM SR modules
* Added support for Micron D-die
* Changes in the code that will help speed up the development of the calculator (future versions)
* Added some popup tips for key settings
* New picture in folder *Configuring Ryzen Systems v5*
* Other corrections/bug fixes


----------



## purecain (Oct 18, 2018)

well done, thanks for the effort...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2018)

MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


----------



## infrared (Dec 16, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> MOD: I don't understand why this isn't stickied.  Took me a while to find it because I forgot its name.


Fixed


----------



## _larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like this thread needs to be updated?
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 

Also, what is the "MetroFrameWork.dll" file for in the winrar folder?


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary  '  on the end of address).

As I post this info anyway then i will also ask:

Anyway i wonder would should be best buy for a Ryzen 3000 (of course in theory as we did not tested new ryzens and new motherboards) to try to run on 3600/3733:
Patriot 16Gb 4400Mhz Viper Steel Cl19 2X8Gb (Pvs416G440C9K) - <700 PLN (<187 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL15 (F43600C15D16GTZ) - <900 PLN (<241 usd) vs
G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 (F43600C16D16GTZKW) - <800 PLN (<214usd)

Especially dont know if it is beneficial to get faster ram and downcloack it or i am likely to get in trouble to reach similar parameters and just buy something 3600/3733. As Far i know in theory latency of 4400CL19 is between 3600CL16 and 3600CL15?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2019)

Geralt28 said:


> Mistake in download link for current version (unnecessary ' on the end of address).


The latest version can always be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## Geralt28 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes. Also just removed ' from the end and it worked, but though I will inform about bad link .

Also used opportunity to ask theoretical question to experienced users. Planed to buy something like 3600CL16 (or this Cl15 version) but was a little suprise when I saw this 4400CL19 version has lower price and such memory has similar final latency as 3600 CL16/15 one. But dont know if it means it will be work as 3600 or as i imagine it can be some problems and just better to buy 3600 one... Never try do downclock memory and dont have such theoretical experience/knowledge... But hard for me to believe that this 4400 can be lower price and similar or better then this g skill ones in practical use.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Jul 14, 2019)

This program has saved me a lot of headaches, thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jul 21, 2019)

Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 21, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Silly questions, so this is software overclocking and would it work on my Acer Nitro 5 Ryzen 2500U laptop I just recently bought? Thanks


From the description -
DRAM calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.
It* suggests* memory timing sets optimized for your memory kit, for example B-die.
Using Ryzen DRAM calculator you can achieve higher memory overclocks with better stability.
Ryzen DRAM calculator is designed to work with all AMD Ryzen Zen architecture first and second generation processors.

Since I know from your other post your BIOS doesn't allow changes then the answer would be No and No.


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 1, 2019)

Some notes on the latest 1.6.0.1 version.

I'm running a 3600X on ASRock Steel Legend X570 with Hyper X Fury Black 32GB (double sided die) 16GBx2 2666MHz with Samsung b-die chips. I was unable to get any of the suggested numbers from the calculator to work, at least on both primary and secondary timings. It suggested I use 16-17-17-17-36 for v2 with the safe preset at 1.42 rec volts. I was unable to ever get those numbers stable and Windows would crash frequently, however, I was able to keep the cl16 and go 21-21-21-41 with no loss in performance and drop the voltage down to 1.35v (still testing lower voltages for stability).

A note on tertiary timings: I was testing latency, and the biggest factor I found so far was with tWTRL and tWR. It recommended that I set both of these values to 12; when I set those values, I saw my latency go up from ~70-71ns to 76-79 ns, if I leave tWTRL at 12 and change tWR to 24, it drops my latency back to ~70-71ns. Not a huge difference, but noticeable (in numbers) and repeatable.

Just wanted to throw in what I've experienced so far. Thanks for all your work and time on this great program!


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 13, 2019)

What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.

I got some G.Skill TridentZ 32gb 2x16b 3200 Cas 14  sticks ... Was going to try to run them at 3600... when I change the Frequency (MT/S) to 3600 and hit safe ... the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

neko77025 said:


> What does it mean if the numbers turn red in boxes.
> the Dram max volts and SoC max volts turn red.



red means at the limit of allowances but not recommended max V should be 1.45V over that and you stand a good chance of killing your Dram


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2019)

3466 Fast calculation has GDM set to disabled, which leads to memory errors. It should be enabled.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i am getting some very strange timings with version 1.6.2, anyone have a link to version 1.6.1?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2019)

thx , its not visible unless you know


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> thx , its not visible unless you know


How would you change the UI? I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

hello community.
my friend wants to overclock his system ram . 1 stick crucial 8GB 3000MHz - 1.35v   Rank: dual  - but he is using it single chanel right now
im wonder what is the Ram Chipset samsung or micron ???  and  E-die or B-die or A-die ?
how can i find out ?

Thaiphoon burner says its samsung chipset E-Die but i doubt that because system ram is 8GB and thaiphoon burner shows 4GB E-Die.
and another thing is crucial website says: micron is their partners.
any idea ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I had 2 Elite 3000mhz kits, one 32GB and one 16, they all had Samsung E-Die memory, reviews also support this.  This thread is specifically for Ryzen memory, does your friend have a Ryzen CPU?


yes . ryzen 1800x + msi  b350 gaming pro carbon
so should i choose samsung D/E die as memory type ? right ?
Ryzen 1800x is Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2019)

Give it a try..... gen 1.


----------



## warcraft (Sep 22, 2019)

i did put dram current voltage to 1.36 and this is the result:
i successfully loged into windows .the question is: are these timings stable ? how can i test it ?any special program ?(sorry im newbie at this)
another thing: i put number 292 for tRFC but it jumps to 288 and tRTP jumps to 12 automaticly . why is that?


----------



## Tomorrow (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone here have Hynic J-Die based memory? I recently bought Kingston HyperX 3200 CL16 (2x8) and expected to get C-Die (CJR) but got J-Die (JJR) instead.

Thankfully it seems to clock as good as CJR when comparing the results. Currently running at 3733Mhz 16-19-18-36 1T in 1:1 mode with IF at 1867 on X570 Aorus Master.

There's literally no info about this J die i can find. It's fairly new on my kit. Manufactured in the middle of august in Keelung, Taiwan at 18nm.

Obviously the calclulator does not have this listed. Hopefully if the creator is monitoring this topic it will be added in the future version. In the meantime i used CJR option when calculating timings tho i can only calculate safe timings for some reason. It's a start but i can basicly tighten most things the calculator recommends.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh wow there is Samsung OEM RAM now which is what I use, judging by the calculator it gets very close to what I could get by manually tweaking them. I disable Gear Down mode though. Probably I could tweak it a bit more.


----------



## warcraft (Sep 23, 2019)

Here it is Overclocked DRAM. Actually it's working at the base clock 3000Mhz - but i improved timing and got better passmark rank. i think i can get better clock speed 3200Mhz. but i don't want to mess with her ) also i didn't do any stress tests.

however i did a couple of benchmarking programs as stability test. and also have played several games such as (Control - Wolfenstein Youngblood - Deus Ex - Mankind Divided) and some more. i think its stable now. i don't agree with stress testing rams and cpus to inform stability.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 24, 2019)

warcraft said:


> Here it is Overclocked DRAM. Actually it's working at the base clock 3000Mhz - but i improved timing and got better passmark rank. i think i can get better clock speed 3200Mhz. but i don't want to mess with her ) also i didn't do any stress tests.
> 
> however i did a couple of benchmarking programs as stability test. and also have played several games such as (Control - Wolfenstein Youngblood - Deus Ex - Mankind Divided) and some more. i think its stable now. i don't agree with stress testing rams and cpus to inform stability.


I do agree that running stress test is unnecessary, I usually load the RAM to max by opening browser with multiple tabs then running games that require lots of RAM. Can be a pain if you progressing the game and it crashed, if so I just resorted to using RAM stress test for about 5-15 minutes. It should spew error within that timeframe


----------



## warcraft (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello
i have two different Drams.
1-Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB 3000MHz    -  Samsung E-Die
2-Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 3000MHz  -  Micron  E-Die
and i got these timings for each one.From (Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.2)
my question is which timing should i set into BIOS to get best result?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2019)

warcraft said:


> Hello
> i have two different Drams.
> 1-Crucial Ballistix Elite 8GB 3000MHz    -  Samsung E-Die
> 2-Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 3000MHz  -  Micron  E-Die
> ...


Do you have them both in the same system at the same time? As two separate bought dual channel kits?.


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 20, 2019)

If you have both at the same time always use the higher (worse) timings.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> If you have both at the same time always use the higher (worse) timings.


I would say if you have it working consider leaving it but the higher settings might not be loose enough especially on TRC and trfc times to accommodate that many sticks, worth a try though.


----------



## warcraft (Oct 20, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Do you have them both in the same system at the same time? As two separate bought dual channel kits?.


i have them at the same system at the time.



Tomorrow said:


> If you have both at the same time always use the higher (worse) timings.


that's what i thought. but tRFC number is bothering me.what is this huge deference for? both sticks are 3000Mhz from same company.
these are timings i have set- i picked (higher) value from each column . how should i know if drams are stable or not ?




 i have played couple of games - control + Wolfenstein Youngblood - every thing is okay till now. any other tests should i run?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2019)

warcraft said:


> i have them at the same system at the time.
> 
> 
> that's what i thought. but tRFC number is bothering me.what is this huge deference for? both sticks are 3000Mhz from same company.
> ...


The ryzen calc includes a stability test.
Try looser trc and trfc settings if it fails.


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 20, 2019)

Samsung has much tighter secondary timings than Micron or Hynix. The company that produced the stick does not matter in this case. What matters is the chip supplier. Roughly there are 3 companies that make DRAM chips: Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron. You may buy two kits from the same manufacturer like for example Crucial in you case (they are actually a subsidiary of Micron). They have the same speeds, same price. Same looks and perhaphs even the same XMP timings.

Because XMP only sets the voltage, frequency and primary timings people often think it's ok to use these kits together because they appear to be the same. But they are not the same. Generally you never mix and match two different kits together. That's just asking for trouble.

I had that experince on DDR3 days where i bought one G.Skill kit. And later bought a second G.Skill kit that even had the same product code and was identical by all accounts. It was not until i installed both kits on the motherboard that i found that the newer kit actually had worse secondary timings. And even setting both kits to use those worse timings was not enough to achieve stability.

You should run memtest86 from a bootable usb stick (full 7 hour test) or run memtest64 in windows.
I would not worry about tRFC too much. Despite the high number it does not have as massive impact on performance as the number would suggest. Infact the difference between 292 and 504 may only be visible in benchmarks.


----------



## warcraft (Oct 20, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Samsung has much tighter secondary timings than Micron or Hynix. The company that produced the stick does not matter in this case. What matters is the chip supplier. Roughly there are 3 companies that make DRAM chips: Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron. You may buy two kits from the same manufacturer like for example Crucial in you case (they are actually a subsidiary of Micron). They have the same speeds, same price. Same looks and perhaphs even the same XMP timings.
> 
> Because XMP only sets the voltage, frequency and primary timings people often think it's ok to use these kits together because they appear to be the same. But they are not the same. Generally you never mix and match two different kits together. That's just asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


i got it - thank you so much for your time.
thats became interesting... so what Must i set as Memory Type in Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.2 program for each Dram ?


----------



## Tomorrow (Oct 20, 2019)

The types you set before were correct. The Ballistix Sport is defenetly Micron E-Die even if for some reason the Raw card designer shows SK Hynix for some reason. If the memory kit has AES in it's module number/product code then it is guaranteed Micron E-Die.
The Ballistix Elite does seem Samsung E-Die.

Im not a memory expert but from what i know of these chips the Samsung E-Die has better secondary timings to run at stock but is not so good for overclocking, but the Micron E-Die has worse secondary timings but is much better for overclocking.


----------



## warcraft (Oct 20, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> The types you set before were correct. The Ballistix Sport is defenetly Micron E-Die even if for some reason the Raw card designer shows SK Hynix for some reason. If the memory kit has AES in it's module number/product code then it is guaranteed Micron E-Die.
> The Ballistix Elite does seem Samsung E-Die.
> 
> Im not a memory expert but from what i know of these chips the Samsung E-Die has better secondary timings to run at stock but is not so good for overclocking, but the Micron E-Die has worse secondary timings but is much better for overclocking.


very appreciated to you


----------



## damric (Oct 29, 2019)

Love your program. Requesting some insight on Hynix D 17nm.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Anyone here have Hynic J-Die based memory? I recently bought Kingston HyperX 3200 CL16 (2x8) and expected to get C-Die (CJR) but got J-Die (JJR) instead.
> 
> Thankfully it seems to clock as good as CJR when comparing the results. Currently running at 3733Mhz 16-19-18-36 1T in 1:1 mode with IF at 1867 on X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> ...



ad c-die sent for warranty and sent me J-die could you give me your exact timing settings so that you can reach your rating? from cpu-Z e.g. photo? and the voltage you gave on these memories ... for now so, but unfortunately 1 error pops up in memtest 5 ...


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> ad c-die sent for warranty and sent me J-die could you give me your exact timing settings so that you can reach your rating? from cpu-Z e.g. photo? and the voltage you gave on these memories ... for now so, but unfortunately 1 error pops up in memtest 5 ...


Im using 1.45v. These are the settings DRAM Calculator recommends. The performance i get currently and the actual settings from BIOS. Hope this helps.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Im using 1.45v. These are the settings DRAM Calculator recommends. The performance i get currently and the actual settings from BIOS. Hope this helps.



I have the msi b450 tomahawk max disc but I hope that even though the 3600 will reach ... and I have a question, did you test memory stability after oc? Eg TestMem5 from this Russian publisher? because it's very important how you can run the test if you have any errors


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> I have the msi b450 tomahawk max disc but I hope that even though the 3600 will reach ... and I have a question, did you test memory stability after oc? Eg TestMem5 from this Russian publisher? because it's very important how you can run the test if you have any errors


I used Memtest x86 from a bootable USB stick. It ran for 60 minutes and completed almost 2 passes. No errors were reported so i considered it stable. So far i have not noticed any problems using the computer for a month. I believe these settings are also somewhat motherboard and CPU dependant. For example my 3800X does not go over 1867 IF clock so i have to limit the memory to 3733Mhz too. If this was not the case this kit would do over 4000Mhz easily.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Memtest 86 not good for ddr4... 3733 is good for infinity fabric max  next go to low timings 20=>19 its my thanks for you help 3200 to 3733 very good



Tomorrow said:


> I used Memtest x86 from a bootable USB stick. It ran for 60 minutes and completed almost 2 passes. No errors were reported so i considered it stable. So far i have not noticed any problems using the computer for a month. I believe these settings are also somewhat motherboard and CPU dependant. For example my 3800X does not go over 1867 IF clock so i have to limit the memory to 3733Mhz too. If this was not the case this kit would do over 4000Mhz easily.


infinity fabric ends at this setting, therefore, for ryzenów 3600 memories are recommended because 3733 are not sold at 4000, the asychnorical setting is already set and then the performance drops ... it would be worth fighting for lower timing cl 16 here is ok but those that have 20 e.g. go down to 19 or 18


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> Memtest 86 not good for ddr4... 3733 is good for infinity fabric max  next go to low timings 20=>19 its my thanks for you help 3200 to 3733 very good
> 
> 
> infinity fabric ends at this setting, therefore, for ryzenów 3600 memories are recommended because 3733 are not sold at 4000, the asychnorical setting is already set and then the performance drops ... it would be worth fighting for lower timing cl 16 here is ok but those that have 20 e.g. go down to 19 or 18


Perhaps. I have not had time to test with other programs. I did test 16-19-18-36 but it was not stable in memtest although it was stable in windows. 16-19-19-36 was also not stable. 16-20-20-36 is stable from what i can determine. Atleast at 3733Mhz.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok 1.45 v is goot for 24/7?? Norma this ram 1.25 xmp 1. 35


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

1.45v is perfectly fine. DDR4 does not get very hot.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> 1.45v is perfectly fine. DDR4 does not get very hot.



do we currently have a 1: 1 divider with infinity fabric ?? cpu z shows me 3:56 and timing is 1867 and infinity fabric 1867 so it should be 1: 1 which is the best option for ryzen


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> do we currently have a 1: 1 divider with infinity fabric ?? cpu z shows me 3:56 and timing is 1867 and infinity fabric 1867 so it should be 1: 1 which is the best option for ryzen


Yes you are using 1:1. Best option is to test latency with AIDA64. If it's under 70ns then it's defenetly 1:1. If it's 80ns or more then it is not 1:1

CPU-Z shows old value based on FSB. FSB is no longer used and was used in Intel s775 motherboards a decade ago. No sure why CPU-Z still shows this.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Yes you are using 1:1. Best option is to test latency with AIDA64. If it's under 70ns then it's defenetly 1:1. If it's 80ns or more then it is not 1:1
> 
> CPU-Z shows old value based on FSB. FSB is no longer used and was used in Intel s775 motherboards a decade ago. No sure why CPU-Z still shows this.


My Aida  64 benchmark results


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks good. Very similar to mine. Not suprising considering we use the same memory kit.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Looks good. Very similar to mine. Not suprising considering we use the same memory kit.


I wanted to thank you very much, you helped me a lot because I have never heard of j-die memories apparently this is something new because nowhere is information about them and as you can see they are better than c-die  thank you very much


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 3, 2019)

My pleasure. This was my first encounter with J-Die but so far im very happy with the performance. Especially fo the price.
Some have suggested that J-Die might be the successor to C-Die or just a better binned version of it.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 4, 2019)

If you had any newer, better settings for these memories, let me know when I have free time, maybe I can try to get something out of them


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Im using 1.45v. These are the settings DRAM Calculator recommends. The performance i get currently and the actual settings from BIOS. Hope this helps.


From what I'm seeing in BIOS pics you haven't set all the available settings from RyzenDRAMCalc... A lot are on auto. May be you can achieve I little better performance and/or latency if you do.
Still very nice results as is.


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 4, 2019)

The BIOS shows more settings than the calculator suggests. So those that the calculator does not suggest i've left at auto mostly. There are a few that the calculator did suggest but since they are worse than the auto settings i did not set them.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Dont asume that because the suggestion it's worst than auto it will definately hurt performance. The end result is just a combination of settings. All timings are kind of related to each other. More or less related, depends.
I'm just saying give it a try and see, thats all.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Dont asume that because the suggestion it's worst than auto it will definately hurt performance. The end result is just a combination of settings. All timings are kind of related to each other. More or less related, depends.
> I'm just saying give it a try and see, thats all.



Especially for sub-timings this is true.  That's what makes them such a B*CH to overclock; you have to trial and error them.,


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 4, 2019)

Tomorrow said:


> Yes you are using 1:1. Best option is to test latency with AIDA64. If it's under 70ns then it's defenetly 1:1. If it's 80ns or more then it is not 1:1
> 
> CPU-Z shows old value based on FSB. FSB is no longer used and was used in Intel s775 motherboards a decade ago. No sure why CPU-Z still shows this.



It's still a "bus" frequency, the name had just changed through out the years. Reference clock is pretty popular, but likely look silly on Cpu-z. They could change it to BCLK perhaps, which is just "Base clock" and that would fit nicely on the cpu-z.
Never the less, it all means the same thing....


----------



## mestregroda (Nov 6, 2019)

Is it a bug? Latest version 1.6.2 "coming soon" message, when hitting fastest button.
Using Corsair Vengeance LPX: CMK16GX4M2D3600C
Micron 8Gb B-Die (20 nm) / 1 die
1024M x64 (1 rank)

Using Gigabyte x570 Ultra
32gb (4 x 8Gb)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 6, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> My Aida  64 benchmark results


A tip for screenshots, Alt+Prt Scr (print screen, top right on the keyboard) while having a window active (as in click on it) and then you can just to CTRL+V in a post here and it'll upload automatically.



mestregroda said:


> Is it a bug? Latest version 1.6.2 "coming soon" message, when hitting fastest button.
> Using Corsair Vengeance LPX: CMK16GX4M2D3600C
> Micron 8Gb B-Die (20 nm) / 1 die
> 1024M x64 (1 rank)
> ...


Not a bug, he's simply not added all types of options into the current release. Extreme or even Fast isn't available for most memory types on top of that.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 6, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> A tip for screenshots, CTRL+Prt Scr (print screen, top right on the keyboard) while having a window active (as in click on it) and then you can just to CTRL+V in a post here and it'll upload automatically.


It's Alt+Prt Scr over here.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Actually both working if you paste it somewhere that accepts it.
Ctrl+Prt Scr and paste (Ctrl+V)
Alt+Prt Scr and paste (Ctrl+V)
...and if you want to keep it
WinKey+Alt+Prt Scr goes straight to folder "Videos > Captures"
Dont remember if I created the Capture folder tho...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It's Alt+Prt Scr over here.


You're correct. Fixed.



Zach_01 said:


> Actually both working if you paste it somewhere that accepts it.
> Ctrl+Prt Scr and paste (Ctrl+V)
> Alt+Prt Scr and paste (Ctrl+V)
> ...and if you want to keep it
> ...


Ctrl+Prt Scr doesn't take a screen shot of only the active program though.
WinKey+Alt+Prt Scr seems to trunkate some content though, as in you don't get the entire window. Try with CrystalDiskMark for example.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Is it only at my keyboard that both combos work then?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 6, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Is it only at my keyboard that both combos work then?


Ctrl+Prt Scr for me takes the active screen, i.e. if you have two screens and hit Prt Scr, it takes the entire desktop, whereas holding down Ctrl limits it to one screen and Alt is the active window/program.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 6, 2019)

Heloo eweryone my new timings score J-die memory




i go search to 16-18-18--36-1t


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 6, 2019)

R3jn1971 said:


> Heloo eweryone my new timings score J-die memory
> 
> 
> i go search to 16-18-18--36-1t


You are now three days and nine post in being a member and I'm sure that somebody already asked you to fill out your System Specs. You get no response if people have to guess what RAM you have from other than old grumpy farts like me.


----------



## R3jn1971 (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry, I will complete everything tomorrow


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

Is my ram running IF 1:1? for full specs see under my profile pic. I think it is, but I remember reading somewhere 3733 was the max, yet my B-Die under ryzen calculator is fully stable at 3800 fclk 1900


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Is my ram running IF 1:1? for full specs see under my profile pic. I think it is, but I remember reading somewhere 3733 was the max, yet my B-Die under ryzen calculator is fully stable at 3800 fclk 1900


You would have to have set the infinity fabric speed beyond 1800 since it is supposed to auto divide after that but your NB clock says it's working at memory clocks?!, It didn't work like that for me , i can do those clocks but i have to setup the infinity fabric manually.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You would have to have set the infinity fabric speed beyond 1800 since it is supposed to auto divide after that but your NB clock says it's working at memory clocks?!, It didn't work like that for me , i can do those clocks but i have to setup the infinity fabric manually.



My mobo has been doing it automatically right on the NB clocks for everything I put in it 3600 and under, and this is what Ryzen Calc told me to put, I did all the sub timings manually too just as it said to do, and MSI BIOS latest 1.04 BIOS seems to be doing the IF 1:1 automatically for me.

so do I need to change anything or not? I am pretty sure I am running 1:1, I gained like 1000 points in Final Fantasy XV benchmark coming from xmp 3200 cas 14, no other variables changed.

or should I go into BIOS and manually change the FCLK to 1933 or something?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> My mobo has been doing it automatically right on the NB clocks for everything I put in it 3600 and under, and this is what Ryzen Calc told me to put, I did all the sub timings manually too just as it said to do, and MSI BIOS latest 1.04 BIOS seems to be doing the IF 1:1 automatically for me.
> 
> so do I need to change anything or not? I am pretty sure I am running 1:1, I gained like 1000 points in Final Fantasy XV benchmark coming from xmp 3200 cas 14, no other variables changed.
> 
> or should I go into BIOS and manually change the FCLK to 1933 or something?


Well it does look like it's at the right speed, last time I ran like that it showed a half speed Nb clock so you probably are at the speed you think , it could not hurt to manually set it via bios though since if it works already you should be fine, if it doesn't, well that would make cpuz readback naff.
If you tried the same as me ,setup 3600 then increased clocks, I thought I was at 1900 infinity speeds but it dropped , i did gain performance but didn't settle at it , worth a look.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well it does look like it's at the right speed, last time I ran like that it showed a half speed Nb clock so you probably are at the speed you think , it could not hurt to manually set it via bios though since if it works already you should be fine, if it doesn't, well that would make cpuz readback naff.
> If you tried the same as me ,setup 3600 then increased clocks, I thought I was at 1900 infinity speeds but it dropped , i did gain performance but didn't settle at it , worth a look.



What should I set the FCLK to manually?

Pretty sure it's not dropping.  I ran memtest for several hours and it showed 1900 non-stop or 1899.6 w.e it is.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> What should I set the FCLK to manually?
> 
> Pretty sure it's not dropping.  I ran memtest for several hours and it showed 1900 non-stop or 1899.6 w.e it is.


You would set it to 1900 for 3800 memory clocks.

I agree it doesn't go up and down either it just sets on boot and sticks there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You would set it to 1900 for 3800 memory clocks.
> 
> I agree it doesn't go up and down either it just sets on boot and sticks there.



BIOS shows its on 1900 FCLK.  cpu-z reports 1899.6 is that normal to be .4 off?

also CPU-Z SPD reports this... see below, is this normal? why is it different than what I have in BIOS... im sure SPD must be wrong, cause my scores went way up when I went to 3800.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> BIOS shows its on 1900 FCLK.  cpu-z reports 1899.6 is that normal to be .4 off?
> 
> also CPU-Z SPD reports this... see below, is this normal? why is it different than what I have in BIOS... im sure SPD must be wrong, cause my scores went way up when I went to 3800.


Interesting it didn't diwn ratio then nice ill retry mine at some point,all good then mate.

That's the rated jedec speed of your memory, not even its xmp which is indicated by the name, it's read off the memory not indicative of its actual speed atm.
Ih and the .04 wandering is typical , normal and to be expected.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 16, 2019)

Run RyzenMaster. It will tell everything... Don’t use other software and try to guess the speeds.
And don’t expect exact numbers. Most boards run with discrepancies on the BCLK (base clock 100MHz)
Disable spread spectrum when overclock, to keep BCLK as close as possible to 100MHz.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2019)

A question, which I hope is allowed because it feels overblown to put up a topic for it;

I want to build a Ryzen 5 3600 rig with an Asus B450M-A, and this memory

*Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro CMW16GX4M2C3200C16W*

Will I or is it guaranteed to be tweakable to rated speeds? Its not on the QVL


----------



## hzy4 (Dec 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Will I or is it guaranteed to be tweakable to rated speeds? Its not on the QVL


When not on QVL there is not even a guarantee it will run on that MB, but in my opinion it probably will. Will it be tweakable? If it runs, it probably will be tweakable, the real question is how good. According to https://www.hardwareinside.de/corsair-vengeance-rgb-pro-im-test-34579/4/  it is lower quality B-die or C-die, you can find more benchmarks there.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> A question, which I hope is allowed because it feels overblown to put up a topic for it;
> 
> I want to build a Ryzen 5 3600 rig with an Asus B450M-A, and this memory
> 
> ...


I got mine to 3600 C15 stable at 1.5 but did not get passed that , i did have a 2600x then though.
I don't have those now.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 22, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> When not on QVL there is not even a guarantee it will run on that MB, but in my opinion it probably will. Will it be tweakable? If it runs, it probably will be tweakable, the real question is how good. According to https://www.hardwareinside.de/corsair-vengeance-rgb-pro-im-test-34579/4/  it is lower quality B-die or C-die, you can find more benchmarks there.



Thanks, I got the sticks running at 3200 cl 16 with a simple bios selection. Smooth as I have come to expect on Intel. Very nice.


----------



## Cask (Jan 10, 2020)

DRAM Calculator not working with D-die Trident Z Neo 3600mhz CL14-15-15-35 1.4v

I get "Not supported" when trying "Safe Test". I've tried with/without importing profile from Taiphoon. Using 3700x.

Anyone been able to get this working?


----------



## eliwankenobi (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello!

Everytime I try to download Ryzen Timing Checker, it times out and can't download from any of the servers.  Has this happened before? Where else can I download it?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 14, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> Hello!
> 
> Everytime I try to download Ryzen Timing Checker, it times out and can't download from any of the servers.  Has this happened before? Where else can I download it?



Here you go homeslice!


----------



## eliwankenobi (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you!

I tried to opened it and it says it only supports RV and ZP based Ryzen CPUs?  What does that mean?  I have a 3800x


----------



## Snootch (Jan 31, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I tried to opened it and it says it only supports RV and ZP based Ryzen CPUs?  What does that mean?  I have a 3800x



I think it means it only supports Gen 1 and 2 not 3 (Zen 2).


----------



## eliwankenobi (Jan 31, 2020)

Snootch said:


> I think it means it only supports Gen 1 and 2 not 3 (Zen 2).



Thank you! do know of any alternative with similar functionality? I want to avoid using Ryzen Master... that stupid thing crashes all the time


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 31, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> I tried to opened it and it says it only supports RV and ZP based Ryzen CPUs?  What does that mean?  I have a 3800x


v1.6.2 works just fine on my 3900x


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2020)

Is 3600 16-19-19-19-42 good timings

I have some pretty low barrel ram


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 31, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is 3600 16-19-19-19-42 good timings
> 
> I have some pretty low barrel ram



I have 3609 16-19-19-39 but running at 16-19-19-38 3800.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I tried to opened it and it says it only supports RV and ZP based Ryzen CPUs?  What does that mean?  I have a 3800x



If you need to read most of the useful timings on Matisse, Ryzen Master displays most of them.

For all of the subtimings, no better place than a quick visit to BIOS.



Divide Overflow said:


> v1.6.2 works just fine on my 3900x



He's talking about the attached zip for Ryzen Timing Checker. That program is made for legacy Zen families, not Matisse.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I have 3609 16-19-19-39 but running at 16-19-19-38 3800.


I had it at 3733MHz but dropped down to 3600


----------



## basco (Jan 31, 2020)

there is a new version 1.7.0:








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Updating the memory presets is planned in version 1.7.1.



Added functionality to read current memory timings for Zen 2 (AM4).
Added a memory bandwidth test (Read and Write).
Added an Inter-Core Latency test (AM4).
Improved the accuracy of Random and Custom latency test.
Some changes in the suggested CAD_BUS settings. This could offer a significant improvement in stability for configurations with two or more RAM modules.
VDDG setting is now divided into two independent settings: VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD voltage (as in AGESA 1004B bioses).
"Compare timings" now works for Zen 2 (AM4).
Added support for 3000 series Threadripper CPUs (Castle Peak).
Minor user experience GUI changes.
Added support for Hynix DJR (a new CJR revision that has backward compatibility with classic CJR).
Minor bugfixes


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 31, 2020)

Cask said:


> DRAM Calculator not working with D-die Trident Z Neo 3600mhz CL14-15-15-35 1.4v
> 
> I get "Not supported" when trying "Safe Test". I've tried with/without importing profile from Taiphoon. Using 3700x.
> 
> Anyone been able to get this working?




1.7.0 supported now, try grabbing and checking


----------



## mechtech (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice work.

I hope in future versoin 1usmus, can add 2400 and 2133 speeds, for those of us who like tight timings.


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 2, 2020)

Is there anyone here who could give a novice a hand? This is my first build in like a decade and I bought the memory I did because I wasn't comfortable with doing timings manually and several places I read/watched said this was a good kit to just stick in, set xmp, and go. Unfortunately it won't POST with the XMP and I've tried following a guide from Overclocker.net but I still can't get it to POST after doing the timings and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. The setup is a 3900x, Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master (F11 BIOS version) and the memory is F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB). Attached are the Typhoon and Dram calc readout that I used and a cpuz of what it is running at after it fails to POST and then reboots. I have no idea what I'm doing and the guides I have found either aren't for my motherboard or aren't clear enough and assume you know some things that I've been left guessing on. Any help would be greatly appreciated even though I know it's a hassle walking through a novice.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 2, 2020)

Sinjinn said:


> Is there anyone here who could give a novice a hand? This is my first build in like a decade and I bought the memory I did because I wasn't comfortable with doing timings manually and several places I read/watched said this was a good kit to just stick in, set xmp, and go. Unfortunately it won't POST with the XMP and I've tried following a guide from Overclocker.net but I still can't get it to POST after doing the timings and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. The setup is a 3900x, Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master (F11 BIOS version) and the memory is F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB). Attached are the Typhoon and Dram calc readout that I used and a cpuz of what it is running at after it fails to POST and then reboots. I have no idea what I'm doing and the guides I have found either aren't for my motherboard or aren't clear enough and assume you know some things that I've been left guessing on. Any help would be greatly appreciated even though I know it's a hassle walking through a novice.


Not familiar with Hynix DJR, but I have CJR and had the same problem with XMP not working.
First of all, you seem to have worked out all the settings correct, not sure if you exported the settings from Taiphoon Burner or not, some people claim that you get slightly better results from that, but in my experience it doesn't matter that much.
As to your settings, based on my CJR modules, all of the settings should work fine, however, you might want to upp the DRAM Voltage to the max setting, as dual rank tends to want a bit more power. Attached below are some older screenshots from my UEFI that shows what I have changed in terms of settings. I'm running my four 3600MHz modules at 3800MHz though, so if you follow the settings I've changed, but according to your DRAM Calculator results, you should be able to get it working.
Once you got it working, you can try tuning the settings, if you feel like it's worth your time.


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank you TheLostSwede that's a massive help, I didn't realize you could leave so much set to Auto, I changed like everything it said and then CPU Vcore the guide said "Up to 1.32v should be fine" but it starts at 1.2 so I had no clue what to set it to (as an example of things that weren't clear that I didn't know what to do with.) I will give everything you've got here a shot and see how it goes, thank you


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2020)

G Skill Trident Z F4-4000C18D-16GTZ, Aorus Master and XMP was a no-go to.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 2, 2020)

Sinjinn said:


> Thank you TheLostSwede that's a massive help, I didn't realize you could leave so much set to Auto, I changed like everything it said and then CPU Vcore the guide said "Up to 1.32v should be fine" but it starts at 1.2 so I had no clue what to set it to (as an example of things that weren't clear that I didn't know what to do with.) I will give everything you've got here a shot and see how it goes, thank you


The settings in the DRAM calculator is for optimal performance, although I guess you ran the Safe settings as well? You can try Fast to get a bit more performance once Safe is working for you. But yes, you can leave most of the other things on auto, as they make little to no difference in terms of performance imho.
CAS and tRFC as the two that affects performance the most, besides clock speeds.

Also, keep in mind that XMP is an Intel standard and isn't guaranteed to work on AMD systems.


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 2, 2020)

Did you do anything to these, they aren't in your screenshots but I'm not sure if they need to be changed too, from the AMD Overclocking section? 

DDR and Infinity Fabric
VDDP Voltage
VDDG Voltage
Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 2, 2020)

Sinjinn said:


> Did you do anything to these, they aren't in your screenshots but I'm not sure if they need to be changed too, from the AMD Overclocking section?
> 
> DDR and Infinity Fabric
> VDDP Voltage
> ...


No, no need to change those.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 2, 2020)

@hzy4
even if its on the qvl list, doesnt mean guaranteed to work. just that they tested it and got it to work.
the 3600CL16 gskill kit i bought is on the list (gigabyte aorus ultra) but doesnt work at all,
the 3600 corsair kit is not on the list, but works fine, even with lowest xmp settings (spd) at 1.35v.

@TheLostSwede 
do you actually need almost 1.4 on yours?
gigabyte (at least on ultra) is about 0.03v higher than set.
e.g. i had to go down to 1.33 to actually have 1.35-1.36 being applied..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 2, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @TheLostSwede
> do you actually need almost 1.4 on yours?
> gigabyte (at least on ultra) is about 0.03v higher than set.
> e.g. i had to go down to 1.33 to actually have 1.35-1.36 being applied..


I do, as I have four modules. Dual rank needs a bit more power. I was on 1.36V  with two modules.
Keep in mind that they're 3600MHz modules running at 3800MHz with tighter timings.
And how do you know the Voltage was that much higher for you?


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 2, 2020)

ah, yeah, didnt "notice" that you not only had DR, but also 4 modules.
because everything incl bios was giving me 1.368-1.38, and after spending 1h on google/gigabyte support/forum,
could verify gigabyte "increases" V on dram by about 0.03, compared to whats set.

i did run xmp from the start, tested stock/xmp settings with memtest,
and even when i lowered it to 1.33 in bios (getting 1.356-1.368) no issues.
the micron ram seems to be decent (DC kit, SR), but i still like to be on the lower side when it comes to Vs.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 2, 2020)

My Gigabyte (X570 Aorus pro) always apply +0.01~2V from what DRAM voltage setting is(auto, XMP or manual)
...and -0.01~2V to DRAM VTT voltage(auto or manual).


----------



## Wickedt (Feb 2, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> Thank you! do know of any alternative with similar functionality? I want to avoid using Ryzen Master... that stupid thing crashes all the time


What cooler are you using on your CPU, the only way Ryzen master runs for me is if i turn off NZXT Cam software.

@ 1usmus  Im still using your power plan, and it still gives me the best clock speeds on my 3900X, I was wondering how to post my results with Ryzen Dram calculator to your excel page from the program.
My ram is insane good, i ran memtest easy and scored a 94, let me know thanks.


----------



## eliwankenobi (Feb 2, 2020)

Wickedt said:


> What cooler are you using on your CPU, the only way Ryzen master runs for me is if i turn off NZXT Cam software.
> 
> @ 1usmus  Im still using your power plan, and it still gives me the best clock speeds on my 3900X, I was wondering how to post my results with Ryzen Dram calculator to your excel page from the program.
> My ram is insane good, i ran memtest easy and scored a 94, let me know thanks.



The cooler I am using is a Noctua NH-u14s with an additional 120mm front Delta Fan.  It’s enough to cool my 3800x tuned to 4.425ghz @1.325V...   I could do 4.45ghz at 1.35v but thermals on stress testing reach way to high!   I tried the nh-d15 and it was better but not enough to warrant the extra cost so I returned it. Funds will go to either a top notch AIO or Custom loop

Ryzen Master does not like to compete with other software for temp monitoring


----------



## Wickedt (Feb 3, 2020)

eliwankenobi said:


> The cooler I am using is a Noctua NH-u14s with an additional 120mm front Delta Fan.  It’s enough to cool my 3800x tuned to 4.425ghz @1.325V...   I could do 4.45ghz at 1.35v but thermals on stress testing reach way to high!   I tried the nh-d15 and it was better but not enough to warrant the extra cost so I returned it. Funds will go to either a top notch AIO or Custom loop
> 
> Ryzen Master does not like to compete with other software for temp monitoring


True dat! I bought my AIO because it was on sale, and after some research for my 2700X, the NZXT X62 had great numbers, and after Matisse came out, seems its the best one for the 3900X, lucky break for me, but im happy.


----------



## Snootch (Feb 4, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not familiar with Hynix DJR, but I have CJR and had the same problem with XMP not working.
> First of all, you seem to have worked out all the settings correct, not sure if you exported the settings from Taiphoon Burner or not, some people claim that you get slightly better results from that, but in my experience it doesn't matter that much.
> As to your settings, based on my CJR modules, all of the settings should work fine, however, you might want to upp the DRAM Voltage to the max setting, as dual rank tends to want a bit more power. Attached below are some older screenshots from my UEFI that shows what I have changed in terms of settings. I'm running my four 3600MHz modules at 3800MHz though, so if you follow the settings I've changed, but according to your DRAM Calculator results, you should be able to get it working.
> Once you got it working, you can try tuning the settings, if you feel like it's worth your time.
> ...



If your board is like mine, and I'm pretty sure the AMD x570 all have similar if not identical RAM options, your RAM is actually going into "safe mode" and running at it's safe timings and speed. Did you get any warning at boot? When mine does this it lets me know. What stood out was the 15-15-15-15-36 timings for each stick which doesn't line up with the type of RAM you say you have. So on the right is what you have set and the 2 under CHA and CHB is what it's actually running at. All of those setting are too low for that speed and voltage but make sense when you look at the frequency which is on the left side which says it's running at 2142.97 or 2143 which is probably the highest non-XMP SPD timings. I get this all the time when tightening down. Now I do want to say I'm no expert on this so someone can correct me if I'm wrong on any of this but I do know you are not running at 3800MHZ. I've found that when changing the clock freq you can't just set everything to auto like this. Maybe if you stay at the rated speed because the tertiary settings you usually can leave at where ever they are stable and most of the secondary but with the primary if you want to run them at 3800mhz you'll need to put the primary values and I'd also put in the secondary otherwise it will go with the SPD values since you have XMP disabled which will not run good, not boot or do this. With my Asus x570 MB I have to leave XMP enabled than put in the values manually or it wont' run where I want it to. No idea if it's the same with the Aorus. Also you'll probably need to go higher than 1.392v for 3800.

I have B-die 3600C16-16-16-16-36 dual rank and I'm running at 1900/3800 C16-16-16-16-32-48 1.42v with a lot of tightening done beyond the calc Fast suggestions. Have my latency down to 64.5 and I don't think I can get it any lower or at least after hours and hours of trial and error and bios resets, I'm good where I'm at. When I go to safe mode after I get to ballsy it goes to 3200/15-15-15-15-32-40 which s very similar to what you have here. 

Start with the calc settings and if you feel like tightening from there I suggest using the suggestions in these 2 posts. But like I said I'm no expert just been down the rabbit hole. If you already knew this but was just showing the settings than I'll eat my foot and walk away slowly.
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ahs5a2


----------



## Wickedt (Feb 4, 2020)

Snootch said:


> If your board is like mine, and I'm pretty sure the AMD x570 all have similar if not identical RAM options, your RAM is actually going into "safe mode" and running at it's safe timings and speed. Did you get any warning at boot? When mine does this it lets me know. What stood out was the 15-15-15-15-36 timings for each stick which doesn't line up with the type of RAM you say you have. So on the right is what you have set and the 2 under CHA and CHB is what it's actually running at. All of those setting are too low for that speed and voltage but make sense when you look at the frequency which is on the left side which says it's running at 2142.97 or 2143 which is probably the highest non-XMP SPD timings. I get this all the time when tightening down. Now I do want to say I'm no expert on this so someone can correct me if I'm wrong on any of this but I do know you are not running at 3800MHZ. I've found that when changing the clock freq you can't just set everything to auto like this. Maybe if you stay at the rated speed because the tertiary settings you usually can leave at where ever they are stable and most of the secondary but with the primary if you want to run them at 3800mhz you'll need to put the primary values and I'd also put in the secondary otherwise it will go with the SPD values since you have XMP disabled which will not run good, not boot or do this. With my Asus x570 MB I have to leave XMP enabled than put in the values manually or it wont' run where I want it to. No idea if it's the same with the Aorus. Also you'll probably need to go higher than 1.392v for 3800.
> 
> I have B-die 3600C16-16-16-16-36 dual rank and I'm running at 1900/3800 C16-16-16-16-32-48 1.42v with a lot of tightening done beyond the calc Fast suggestions. Have my latency down to 64.5 and I don't think I can get it any lower or at least after hours and hours of trial and error and bios resets, I'm good where I'm at. When I go to safe mode after I get to ballsy it goes to 3200/15-15-15-15-32-40 which s very similar to what you have here.
> 
> ...



Awesome info, thanks for this. I don't know what to say about the 3800Mhz thing, but mine did it fairly easily, after importing from typhoon burner, previous to that i could do nothing, it just would not boot.
I had to raise voltage a bit, to 1.41 volts on the dram, but after that it was golden. I also set a lot of the advanced settings, they seemed to help a lot with stability, now i can run karhu ramtest without issue. I was worried about temp, but Gskill emailed me back and said that ram i had should overclock like crazy. Im happy with this now..


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 4, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not familiar with Hynix DJR, but I have CJR and had the same problem with XMP not working.
> First of all, you seem to have worked out all the settings correct, not sure if you exported the settings from Taiphoon Burner or not, some people claim that you get slightly better results from that, but in my experience it doesn't matter that much.
> As to your settings, based on my CJR modules, all of the settings should work fine, however, you might want to upp the DRAM Voltage to the max setting, as dual rank tends to want a bit more power. Attached below are some older screenshots from my UEFI that shows what I have changed in terms of settings. I'm running my four 3600MHz modules at 3800MHz though, so if you follow the settings I've changed, but according to your DRAM Calculator results, you should be able to get it working.
> Once you got it working, you can try tuning the settings, if you feel like it's worth your time.



Ok, I tried what you put in your screenshots (in regards to only changing those settings) and put the DRAM voltage on the max recommended setting from the calculator. Still no luck, it just crash/reset after I hit Save/Exit and rebooted and when I got back into the BIOS the settings were still there, but the memory frequency was only at 2143mhz but the Cha A/B Volt is at 1.392V which is higher than what I set it to be (1.38V)

Edit: I can not for the life of me find "Power Down Mode" to disable it

I'm starting to think I have either a faulty motherboard or faulty ram. In the BIOS before where you change the timings there's a SPID (I think that's what it was) option that shows you the 4 memory slots. In slot A2 it shows my memory kit and all the various information but slot B2 is blank. Also I noticed when not trying to get into the BIOS and letting it boot back into Windows some message pops up above the Aorus logo that says "pmu memory training error", it's longer than that but it goes too fast for me to see all of it.


----------



## Wickedt (Feb 4, 2020)

Sinjinn said:


> Ok, I tried what you put in your screenshots (in regards to only changing those settings) and put the DRAM voltage on the max recommended setting from the calculator. Still no luck, it just crash/reset after I hit Save/Exit and rebooted and when I got back into the BIOS the settings were still there, but the memory frequency was only at 2143mhz but the Cha A/B Volt is at 1.392V which is higher than what I set it to be (1.38V)
> 
> Edit: I can not for the life of me find "Power Down Mode" to disable it
> 
> I'm starting to think I have either a faulty motherboard or faulty ram. In the BIOS before where you change the timings there's a SPID (I think that's what it was) option that shows you the 4 memory slots. In slot A2 it shows my memory kit and all the various information but slot B2 is blank. Also I noticed when not trying to get into the BIOS and letting it boot back into Windows some message pops up above the Aorus logo that says "pmu memory training error", it's longer than that but it goes too fast for me to see all of it.



I think you have a bad dram, try 2 in the board in the recommended slots, see what happens. If it works, then ya, bad memory chip, if you can also test the other 2 slots with the good memory, then yes its a memory chip, but if it doesn't work, then the motherboard. A2 could be a dead slot, but only way to know, is to experiment a bit.
Good luck


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, so in Windows/CPUZ it says there's 32gb of memory, but in the BIOS it says there's only 16GB, what does that mean?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 4, 2020)

Snootch said:


> If your board is like mine, and I'm pretty sure the AMD x570 all have similar if not identical RAM options, your RAM is actually going into "safe mode" and running at it's safe timings and speed. Did you get any warning at boot? When mine does this it lets me know. What stood out was the 15-15-15-15-36 timings for each stick which doesn't line up with the type of RAM you say you have. So on the right is what you have set and the 2 under CHA and CHB is what it's actually running at. All of those setting are too low for that speed and voltage but make sense when you look at the frequency which is on the left side which says it's running at 2142.97 or 2143 which is probably the highest non-XMP SPD timings. I get this all the time when tightening down. Now I do want to say I'm no expert on this so someone can correct me if I'm wrong on any of this but I do know you are not running at 3800MHZ. I've found that when changing the clock freq you can't just set everything to auto like this. Maybe if you stay at the rated speed because the tertiary settings you usually can leave at where ever they are stable and most of the secondary but with the primary if you want to run them at 3800mhz you'll need to put the primary values and I'd also put in the secondary otherwise it will go with the SPD values since you have XMP disabled which will not run good, not boot or do this. With my Asus x570 MB I have to leave XMP enabled than put in the values manually or it wont' run where I want it to. No idea if it's the same with the Aorus. Also you'll probably need to go higher than 1.392v for 3800.
> 
> I have B-die 3600C16-16-16-16-36 dual rank and I'm running at 1900/3800 C16-16-16-16-32-48 1.42v with a lot of tightening done beyond the calc Fast suggestions. Have my latency down to 64.5 and I don't think I can get it any lower or at least after hours and hours of trial and error and bios resets, I'm good where I'm at. When I go to safe mode after I get to ballsy it goes to 3200/15-15-15-15-32-40 which s very similar to what you have here.
> 
> Start with the calc settings and if you feel like tightening from there I suggest using the suggestions in these 2 posts. But like I said I'm no expert just been down the rabbit hole. If you already knew this but was just showing the settings than I'll eat my foot and walk away slowly.


I think you replied to the wrong person...



Wickedt said:


> Awesome info, thanks for this. I don't know what to say about the 3800Mhz thing, but mine did it fairly easily, after importing from typhoon burner, previous to that i could do nothing, it just would not boot.
> I had to raise voltage a bit, to 1.41 volts on the dram, but after that it was golden. I also set a lot of the advanced settings, they seemed to help a lot with stability, now i can run karhu ramtest without issue. I was worried about temp, but Gskill emailed me back and said that ram i had should overclock like crazy. Im happy with this now..


Same here, 3800MHz was much easier than I anticipated.



Sinjinn said:


> Ok, I tried what you put in your screenshots (in regards to only changing those settings) and put the DRAM voltage on the max recommended setting from the calculator. Still no luck, it just crash/reset after I hit Save/Exit and rebooted and when I got back into the BIOS the settings were still there, but the memory frequency was only at 2143mhz but the Cha A/B Volt is at 1.392V which is higher than what I set it to be (1.38V)
> 
> Edit: I can not for the life of me find "Power Down Mode" to disable it
> 
> I'm starting to think I have either a faulty motherboard or faulty ram. In the BIOS before where you change the timings there's a SPID (I think that's what it was) option that shows you the 4 memory slots. In slot A2 it shows my memory kit and all the various information but slot B2 is blank. Also I noticed when not trying to get into the BIOS and letting it boot back into Windows some message pops up above the Aorus logo that says "pmu memory training error", it's longer than that but it goes too fast for me to see all of it.


No need to disable the power down mode.
Could be bad RAM, more likely than a bad board.
It seems like you're using the right RAM slots. If the information is blank, try re-seating the RAM, i.e. take it out, wipe off the connectors with something soft, check there's no crap in the slot and put the module back in again. If that fails, you most likely have a dud.
Try just using the module in the A2 slot, you will be able to hit the same clocks with only one module.
Then swap it out for the other stick and see if the system starts or not.


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, so started the testing, this is what I've got so far. In Slot A2, *both* sticks POST by themselves, with XMP on, at 16-19-19-39-58 1T. The PMU error is not present when there is only 1 stick in A2. In the BIOS both sticks when in A2 show their SPID info. So, now do I try each stick in slot B2 by themselves? or am I supposed to try A1 or B1 before going to B2 (was only thinking B2 since that was the slot that was coming up with the blank SPID)

Ok, here is some additional information. I started to try to test Slot B2. I put Stick #2 into B2, it went into the BIOS - now here's a strange thing, when just 1 stick was in Slot B2 in the BIOS it was able to read the SPD Info even though when I had sticks in Slot A2/B2 the SPD for slot B2 was blank. So I tried turning the XMP on and restarting it to see if it would boot like it did in Slot A2. It did not POST, and after it did not POST I couldn't even get back into the BIOS. The debug code kept cycling through a bunch of stuff and then stopping on C5. So I tried taking out the ram, cleared the CMOS, then put in Stick #1 into Slot B2, that one wouldn't even go into the BIOS, it just kept cycling through codes and stopping on C5. So I took Stick 1 out of Slot B2 and put it back into Slot A2, cleared CMOS, went into the BIOS fine and booted with XMP just fine.

So, can you not run a stick by itself in Slot B2? or is my Slot B2 just busted?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 4, 2020)

Sinjinn said:


> Ok, so started the testing, this is what I've got so far. In Slot A2, *both* sticks POST by themselves, with XMP on, at 16-19-19-39-58 1T. The PMU error is not present when there is only 1 stick in A2. In the BIOS both sticks when in A2 show their SPID info. So, now do I try each stick in slot B2 by themselves? or am I supposed to try A1 or B1 before going to B2 (was only thinking B2 since that was the slot that was coming up with the blank SPID)
> 
> Ok, here is some additional information. I started to try to test Slot B2. I put Stick #2 into B2, it went into the BIOS - now here's a strange thing, when just 1 stick was in Slot B2 in the BIOS it was able to read the SPD Info even though when I had sticks in Slot A2/B2 the SPD for slot B2 was blank. So I tried turning the XMP on and restarting it to see if it would boot like it did in Slot A2. It did not POST, and after it did not POST I couldn't even get back into the BIOS. The debug code kept cycling through a bunch of stuff and then stopping on C5. So I tried taking out the ram, cleared the CMOS, then put in Stick #1 into Slot B2, that one wouldn't even go into the BIOS, it just kept cycling through codes and stopping on C5. So I took Stick 1 out of Slot B2 and put it back into Slot A2, cleared CMOS, went into the BIOS fine and booted with XMP just fine.
> 
> So, can you not run a stick by itself in Slot B2? or is my Slot B2 just busted?


Wow, hard to say. Any chance you can get hold of another memory kit to test with?
Have you checked there's no dust/crap in the slot or any damage to it?
You can try  using A1 and B1, the system should still boot, it's simply not the recommended way. 
At least you know the memory runs at XMP settings, which is one issue solved.


----------



## Sinjinn (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll give the A1/B1 a shot, individually and combined? and see what happens. I haven't noticed anything in the slot, I looked with a flashlight, tried a little compressed air from a can, just in case.


----------



## Snootch (Feb 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I think you replied to the wrong person...



No I was replying to you, referring to the screenshots of your bios settings which show your RAM clocking down. Like I said, the screenshots may just be you showing an example of settings and not what you have running. Looks like this was an issue people were having with that board and the fact I missed that you said these were old screenshots you probably have fixed this already. 

Also, regarding what timings affect performance. at least with my config I was able to get an additional 3GB/s of bandwidth and .5-1ns of latency with additional tightening of the calc's "fast" settings and most of those were secondary timings. All you have to gain from 3600 -> 3800 is bandwidth so it's worth it to tighten up those secondaries. Maybe Gigabyte does a bit extra on auto timings and like I said, all I know is my RAM and board but I'm curious on what timings it set? Especially with that low of voltage as I haven't seen anything lower than 1.4 at that speed. Not saying I don't believe you, I'm just impressed and what to know more.



Wickedt said:


> Awesome info, thanks for this. I don't know what to say about the 3800Mhz thing, but mine did it fairly easily, after importing from typhoon burner, previous to that i could do nothing, it just would not boot.
> I had to raise voltage a bit, to 1.41 volts on the dram, but after that it was golden. I also set a lot of the advanced settings, they seemed to help a lot with stability, now i can run karhu ramtest without issue. I was worried about temp, but Gskill emailed me back and said that ram i had should overclock like crazy. Im happy with this now..



Man, those are some sexy numbers. I'm on a 3700x now but will soon be moving up to the 3900x. That second memory controller makes quite the difference. Maybe you misunderstood me but I'm running just fine at 3800. Not running them as tight as you, and haven't tried past 16-16-16-16-32 since getting everything tightened down with those timings took some years off my life and probably my computer after all the no-posts and me figuring this all out. Are those 2 sticks single rank? I have 2 sticks dual rank and hope I can get those timings with the 3900x. Also, I found that importing the whole profile from Typhoon, the calc is off on it's conversions (clock->ns). No clue how or if it is all of the ones it pulls but I know for certain that my RAM has ~8.8 latency. If I import from typhoon it reads it as 7.7. From reading other's experience, b-die will run better with the Typhoon import along with some other good dies but some won't boot after typhoon import settings and get much better results with reading from XMP. But it really only affects a few timings that after tightening ends up in the same spot anyway, especially if you use the calc as a starting point then tighten using those guides I posted.


----------



## Wickedt (Feb 5, 2020)

Snootch said:


> No I was replying to you, referring to the screenshots of your bios settings which show your RAM clocking down. Like I said, the screenshots may just be you showing an example of settings and not what you have running. Looks like this was an issue people were having with that board and the fact I missed that you said these were old screenshots you probably have fixed this already.
> 
> Also, regarding what timings affect performance. at least with my config I was able to get an additional 3GB/s of bandwidth and .5-1ns of latency with additional tightening of the calc's "fast" settings and most of those were secondary timings. All you have to gain from 3600 -> 3800 is bandwidth so it's worth it to tighten up those secondaries. Maybe Gigabyte does a bit extra on auto timings and like I said, all I know is my RAM and board but I'm curious on what timings it set? Especially with that low of voltage as I haven't seen anything lower than 1.4 at that speed. Not saying I don't believe you, I'm just impressed and what to know more.
> 
> ...



Single rank B die, i love royal silver memory, expensive, but man that performance diff from stock is crazy. I did a lot of the advanced options from the calculator, they are all there in the bios, just have to pull out all your hair to find them lol, and believe me, there was a lot of growing pains getting there, and a lot of reboots. The coolest part, is after all is said and done, its solid as anything, looking at the statistics from memtest built in the program, i beat 1usmus score


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 5, 2020)

@Snootch find the forum thread about my board, plenty more screenshots there. Currently traveling and won't have access to that machine for a couple of months.


----------



## user556 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to 1usmus for all the articles on DRAM overclocking in general.  For the first time in many attempts over the years I've managed to get a reliable improvement.    It wasn't much in the end - raising from the GSkill Trident F42800C14D-32GTZ XMP settings of 2800 MHz to 2933 then only tweaking the two SCL values and I got an improved result.

I suspect the DIMMs I've got are quad ranked (ProcODT of 80 ohms worked best when I tried it) so doesn't appear happy going much faster than XMP.  I could get to 3066 MHz but had to also relax the main CL values so any benefit vanished.   Like you say, trying the combinations, documenting the changes, and testing each change carefully is the only way.

PS:  CPU is Ryzen 1700X in Asus Prime B350-PLUS mobo with BIOS 5407.  Almost three years old now.


----------



## Tey (Mar 6, 2020)

Running a 3800x with 2x16Go Gskill 3600C16-19-19-19-39 (Hynix DJR) on asus B450 Strix.
I run DOCP with lowered Fq at 3460C16 1:1 so 1730Mhz IF (because I have small instability at 3600c16), I suspect the IF.

With everything else on auto, my mb set VSOC to 1.1v, VDDG to 1.097 VDDP 0.900.
It seems pretty Hight for the VDDG, so I tried to lower this one at 1.0v: Errors on Karhu around 1000% coverage so I tried 1.05v: still errors on karhu around 1000% (no errors with VSOC VDDG on auto).
I read that VDDG should stay low and around 950/1000mv, but it seems my IF need a hight VDDG to run stable, any advice ?

After a deeper look it seems that my mobo don’t set a VSOC of 1.1 but around 1.08/09 and VDDG 1.097.. Lol.
Pretty strange because I read that VDDG cannot be higher than VSOC ??


----------



## kmetek (Mar 7, 2020)

i have B450 Tomahawk max but not FLCK in bios...why?
r5 2600 cpu


----------



## basco (Mar 7, 2020)

are you in advanced mode with F7 ?


----------



## kmetek (Mar 7, 2020)

yes on reddit someone said it's for zen 2+ only aka ryzen 5/7 3rd gen


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Unable to get anything working. Closest I got was running the safe preset for 3600MHz at 3266MHz, that works fine. I can lower CL to 14 and tRFC to 500. Even with really lax timings nothing past 3266 will post. Tried voltage from 1.35 to 1.45, changed the pro-value from 32, 34, 36, 40. Tried cr 2. No post. Used xmp from typhoon burner, 3266 safe wont post. Currently running 3266 14-20-16-36, tfaw 24, tRFC 500, CR 1, gdm on. 

Current setup is:
R5 3600
ASUS Tuf B450m gaming plus (latest bios) 
Micron E-die 3000cl15 Ballistix

Good airflow and low temps (cpu idles at below 35C, and below 65C during multiple CB15 runs).

Any advice? Maybe some timing etc which affects ability to boot a lot?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Unable to get anything working. Closest I got was running the safe preset for 3600MHz at 3266MHz, that works fine. I can lower CL to 14 and tRFC to 500. Even with really lax timings nothing past 3266 will post. Tried voltage from 1.35 to 1.45, changed the pro-value from 32, 34, 36, 40. Tried cr 2. No post. Used xmp from typhoon burner, 3266 safe wont post. Currently running 3266 14-20-16-36, tfaw 24, tRFC 500, CR 1, gdm on.
> 
> Current setup is:
> R5 3600
> ...


You CAS is too low and the tRFC might be too tight as well, try increasing those if you want higher clocks.
Your RAM isn't exactly fast to start with, so 3266MHz seems like a reasonable overclock.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Unable to get anything working. Closest I got was running the safe preset for 3600MHz at 3266MHz, that works fine. I can lower CL to 14 and tRFC to 500. Even with really lax timings nothing past 3266 will post. Tried voltage from 1.35 to 1.45, changed the pro-value from 32, 34, 36, 40. Tried cr 2. No post. Used xmp from typhoon burner, 3266 safe wont post. Currently running 3266 14-20-16-36, tfaw 24, tRFC 500, CR 1, gdm on.
> 
> Current setup is:
> R5 3600
> ...


Is your RAM kit 2 or 4 sticks? And 1 or 2 ranks each stick?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> You CAS is too low and the tRFC might be too tight as well, try increasing those if you want higher clocks.
> Your RAM isn't exactly fast to start with, so 3266MHz seems like a reasonable overclock.


I have tried 630 tRFC, 18 cas, laxed several other timings, won't post. 

My ram is 2x8 mb sr.

Tested with 1.3V at that is perfectly stable with the 3266 14-20-16-36 setup.



Zach_01 said:


> Is your RAM kit 2 or 4 sticks? And 1 or 2 ranks each stick?


2x8 sr. Kit of 2.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> I have tried 630 tRFC, 18 cas, laxed several other timings, won't post.
> 
> My ram is 2x8 mb sr.
> 
> ...


I would seem you've hit the limits of that RAM then. Sometimes you simply hit a hard limit.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> I have tried 630 tRFC, 18 cas, laxed several other timings, won't post.
> 
> My ram is 2x8 mb sr.
> 
> ...


I assume its 1ranked and not 2ranked, by the 8GB per stick...

Did you try all of settings on the calculator?
Notice that you will have to adjust InfinitiFabric and UCLK voltages too for high speeds... Keep XMP profile off and start with only primary timings (5 first in BIOS) and tRFCs. Everything else (timings) on auto.


Do you get these values?

Safe V2 preset:



Fast V2 preset:


Safe V1 preset:


Fast V1 preset:


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, single rank. Yeah, I changed all timing according to safe, tried both V1 and V2, the safe V1 from 3600 works with 3266, and from there I can lower tRFC, voltage and cl a lot without instability.

3333mhz actually posted once at really lax timings, but never posted after. I can try setting all to auto and only change the 5 timings you mentioned


----------



## HD64G (Mar 15, 2020)

You need much more than 1,3V for RAM to allow tight timings. At least 1,375. My 5c.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

HD64G said:


> You need much more than 1,3V for RAM to allow tight timings. At least 1,375. My 5c.


I know that, just pointed out that voltage reqs for my best setting is very low. As said earlier, I have tried anything from 1.3 to 1.45V, 1.3V-1.4V at 3266cl14 is perfectly stable, 3333 or higher with cl16+ and 1.35-1.45V won't boot.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Did you try increasing SOC voltage and UCLK/FCLK voltages also?
CPU SOC: 1.1V
cLDO VDDP: 1000mV (1.0V)
cLDO VDDG: 1000mV (1.0V)

What are the current voltages now?

Look for "SoC Voltage SVI2 TFN" somewhere in the middle


And here for the cLDO VDDP/VDDG (blue line)


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Yes, single rank. Yeah, I changed all timing according to safe, tried both V1 and V2, the safe V1 from 3600 works with 3266, and from there I can lower tRFC, voltage and cl a lot without instability.
> 
> 3333mhz actually posted once at really lax timings, but never posted after. I can try setting all to auto and only change the 5 timings you mentioned



Try this:
*3600* 16-19(19 tRCDRD + 16 tRCDWR)-16-36-62-620, Soc 1.1, VDDP 0.9v, VDDG 1.0v, 1.40v Dram, Spread spectrum off.



TheLostSwede said:


> You CAS is too low and the tRFC might be too tight as well, try increasing those if you want higher clocks.
> Your RAM isn't exactly fast to start with, so 3266MHz seems like a reasonable overclock.


3000 CL15 is better binned E-die that's used in my 3200 CL16. He should be able to get it to 3466, 3600 or even 3733 with some tweaking.

At least on a X570, dunno about B450 (although at least one guy on OC.co.uk got E-die stable with 3733 on a B450).


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Did you try increasing SOC voltage and UCLK/FCLK voltages also?
> CPU SOC: 1.1V
> cLDO VDDP: 1000mV (1.0V)
> cLDO VDDG: 1000mV (1.0V)
> ...


Tried this now with 3333 16-19-16-36-62-620, others on auto. No boot. Also ram at 1.4V.



Chomiq said:


> Try this:
> *3600* 16-19(19 tRCDRD + 16 tRCDWR)-16-36-62-620, Soc 1.1, VDDP 0.9v, VDDG 1.0v, 1.40v Dram, Spread spectrum off.
> 
> 
> ...


Tried this at 3333 and no boot. Can't find spread spectrum anywhere. Can it have another name in asus bios?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Tried this at 3333 and no boot. Can't find spread spectrum anywhere. Can it have another name in asus bios?



That's a copy paste from someone else's setting. Spread spectrum might be missing on some of the ASUS boards.

Download DRAM Calc ver *1.6.0.3* and try safe settings for 3466. It should be stable. Don't forget to set the Geardown Mode to the one recommended by calc.

Big question is - are you adjusting VDDP/VDDG at all?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> That's a copy paste from someone else's setting. Spread spectrum might be missing on some of the ASUS boards.
> 
> Download DRAM Calc ver *1.6.0.3* and try safe settings for 3466. It should be stable. Don't forget to set the Geardown Mode to the one recommended by calc.
> 
> Big question is - are you adjusting VDDP/VDDG at all?


Yes, I set voltages to what you recommended


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Yes, I set voltages to what you recommended


Fill in your system specs:


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs
		


Verify that you're running the latest stable bios for your motherboard.

Try various presets from 1.6.0.3 calc and report back.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> That's a copy paste from someone else's setting. Spread spectrum might be missing on some of the ASUS boards.
> 
> Download DRAM Calc ver *1.6.0.3* and try safe settings for 3466. It should be stable. Don't forget to set the Geardown Mode to the one recommended by calc.
> 
> Big question is - are you adjusting VDDP/VDDG at all?


Unable to find 1.6.0.3 anywhere. Only 1.7 and some really old versions.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Unable to find 1.6.0.3 anywhere. Only 1.7 and some really old versions.











						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Click on "show more versions".


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
> 
> 
> DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m
> ...


Thx, got it. Should I use stock setting or my imported xmp-setting from thaiphoon?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Thx, got it. Should I use stock setting or my imported xmp-setting from thaiphoon?


Imported.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2020)

I tried and no post. Tried same settings at 3333 and 3266, wont post. Noticed that some settings are way off from my working ones. Second timing I run at 20 instead of 18, tRC is 58 vs 78, tfaw is 24 vs 20, tWR 14 vs 24, trdwr is 10 vs 7 and tcke is 1 vs 8.

Okay, after a lot of testing I got 3600cl16 to work with 1.6.0.3. Seems like I have to enable the docp-profile to 'eraze' some hidden subtimings, then turn it off again or do a hard reset each time boot fails. Power down mode also seem to have made a difference, it was always recommended to turn iff with dram calc 1.7. Thx for the help 

Hmm, profile keeps resetting to 3000cl15 randomly, weird...


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 19, 2020)

I changed my MB to Gigabyte B450m DS3H (it has a vrm heatsink and cost 80usd) . It was supposed to be used in a cheap apu-setup I am building for someone else, but thought it was worth a shot. After some testing I now run my Crucial Ballistix sport 3000cl15 2x8 at 3733cl16 at 1.32V 100%. It ran at 3800 also, but infinity fabric stops at 1866 on my MB. Still I am very satisfied. Performance is 5-10% better in bench and games at lower settings compared to Asus tuf B450m gaming plus (110usd) with ram at 3266cl14.

Either E-die support is just terrible on the Asus board (qvl makes me wonder of that's the case) or it's t-top which also could make sense since highest bootable speed I got was 3333cl14. After reading Gigabyte qvl it seems like their ram support is far better than Asus on these 2 board. Dissapointed of Asus this time. A 30usd more expensive board being outperformed like this.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 23, 2020)

On a budget-setup I'm building with 2400g, Tuf B450m gaming plus and Micron E-die 2x8 I wonder what I should do about gpu voltage? Dram calc gives me no clue. I can run 3533cl16 stable in memtest, dram test etc, but if I try to run games everything above 3200cl14 crashes. I have tried both the Zen 1 and Zen+ settings, everything at 3266, 3333, 3400, 3466 and 3533 is stable in cinebench, memtest etc except games.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 23, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> On a budget-setup I'm building with 2400g, Tuf B450m gaming plus and Micron E-die 2x8 I wonder what I should do about gpu voltage? Dram calc gives me no clue. I can run 3533cl16 stable in memtest, dram test etc, but if I try to run games everything above 3200cl14 crashes. I have tried both the Zen 1 and Zen+ settings, everything at 3266, 3333, 3400, 3466 and 3533 is stable in cinebench, memtest etc except games.


Stick to 3200 cl14 then, simple.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 24, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Stick to 3200 cl14 then, simple.


It's just games that uses iGPU that are unstable, my question was if I can adjust iGPU voltage to get stability above 3200cl14


----------



## Kehlanii (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi! I have DDR4 'HX432C16PB3K2/8' 3200 Mhz (hynix j-die) and I want to OC them at 3600 Mhz. I should use Hynix CJR/DJR in DRAM Calculator?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 3, 2020)

Kehlanii said:


> Hi! I have DDR4 'HX432C16PB3K2/8' 3200 Mhz (hynix j-die) and I want to OC them at 3600 Mhz. I should use Hynix CJR/DJR in DRAM Calculator?



DJR is added but not yet functional, at least at 3600. CJR is still the only high end Hynix IC supported in the calculator right now. Quite honestly though, CJR and DJR below 16-19-19 at 3600 is quite rare, so the CJR profile has worked okay for DJR all this time.

If DJR is a refreshed and refined version of CJR, then JJR is the highly suspect, gamey CJR that isn't binned well enough to be CJR.

You can give CJR profile a try or AFR, but I predict you may have to loosen up those timings and take the time to dial things in manually to find stability. I wouldn't go in expecting something like 16-19-19-39 3600 out of JJR. Loosen up the CAS a bit and see if it can reach 3600 first.


----------



## lewinernst (Apr 22, 2020)

hi everyone - i am out of ideas here, as i think i have really tried everything to get stable, even at the safe setting. I am in dire need of a sanity check.

First things first though: I am running a 1700x at 1.375V 3.7 GHz on an aorus x470 gaming 7 (i know, motherboard is op but i got it really cheap used to upgrade to 4700x later) and bought some 3600 MHz toughram to be able to hit the maximum fclk at 1800MHz with 1:1.

Now, neither the original xmp nor the recommended safe settings are anywhere near stable and i need to go down all the way to 3200 to play games for more than an hour. The only setting i couldn’t find in the BIOS is BGS, so that is unchanged. Is there something wrong with me or my hardware or am i just the loser of the silicon lottery?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 22, 2020)

lewinernst said:


> hi everyone - i am out of ideas here, as i think i have really tried everything to get stable, even at the safe setting. I am in dire need of a sanity check.
> 
> First things first though: I am running a 1700x at 1.375V 3.7 GHz on an aorus x470 gaming 7 (i know, motherboard is op but i got it really cheap used to upgrade to 4700x later) and bought some 3600 MHz toughram to be able to hit the maximum fclk at 1800MHz with 1:1.
> 
> ...


First of all, please use the Print Scr button on your keyboard to grab screenshots, then Ctrl+V them here, as what you've uploaded is really hard to read.

As I can't read your screenshots, it's a bit hard to make any suggestions, BUT, you have a Ryzen 7 1700X which most likely won't accept memory speeds over 3200MHz. Anything beyond that, is pure luck, as the first gen Ryzen CPUs didn't have a great memory controller. 1800MHz is only possible on some 3000-series Ryzen chips and anything above 3600MHz isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 22, 2020)

lewinernst said:


> hi everyone - i am out of ideas here, as i think i have really tried everything to get stable, even at the safe setting. I am in dire need of a sanity check.
> 
> First things first though: I am running a 1700x at 1.375V 3.7 GHz on an aorus x470 gaming 7 (i know, motherboard is op but i got it really cheap used to upgrade to 4700x later) and bought some 3600 MHz toughram to be able to hit the maximum fclk at 1800MHz with 1:1.
> 
> ...


Do you have Hynix CJR or Samsung B-die? You set up for Hynix in calc but the reading on the right side says Samsung. Did you use the report from Thaiphoon burner? If youcare able to run 3200cl14 with good timings that will give you really good first gen performance.


----------



## lewinernst (Apr 22, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Do you have Hynix CJR or Samsung B-die? You set up for Hynix in calc but the reading on the right side says Samsung. Did you use the report from Thaiphoon burner? If youcare able to run 3200cl14 with good timings that will give you really good first gen performance.





TheLostSwede said:


> First of all, please use the Print Scr button on your keyboard to grab screenshots, then Ctrl+V them here, as what you've uploaded is really hard to read.
> 
> As I can't read your screenshots, it's a bit hard to make any suggestions, BUT, you have a Ryzen 7 1700X which most likely won't accept memory speeds over 3200MHz. Anything beyond that, is pure luck, as the first gen Ryzen CPUs didn't have a great memory controller. 1800MHz is only possible on some 3000-series Ryzen chips and anything above 3600MHz isn't guaranteed.



Thanks for the quick replies, sorry for the pics, i was on mobile and those were the ones i used to transfer to bios - here are some actual snips - the thaiphoon pic in the photo was from a tutorial vid in the background.

Does either of you know what the relevance of BGS is? And am i mistaken for aiming for 1800 MHz, i thought that was basically standard. Also i heard that ryzen has problems with even timings so wouldn't cl14 be problematic?


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 22, 2020)

lewinernst said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, sorry for the pics, i was on mobile and those were the ones i used to transfer to bios - here are some actual snips - the thaiphoon pic in the photo was from a tutorial vid in the background.
> 
> Does either of you know what the relevance of BGS is? And am i mistaken for aiming for 1800 MHz, i thought that was basically standard. Also i heard that ryzen has problems with even timings so wouldn't cl14 be problematic?
> View attachment 152367
> View attachment 152368


Read @TheLostSwede post, you're limited by 1700x memory controller. 3600 is probably impossible. Try 3200 safe first. If this proves stable move up to fast and validate stability.


----------



## user556 (Apr 25, 2020)

On the CPU side, you can go all-cores 4000 MHz by manually locking the core voltage at default, which is 1.35 volts, or just above that if you want.  I've got my 1700X at 1.36 volts.  This prevents the BIOS from automatically bumping up the core voltage to stupid high amounts when you then manually set the multiplier to 40.

On the DRAM side I probably can't help a lot since my XMP is only 2800 MHz and automatics worked fine out of the box.


----------



## mechtech (Apr 27, 2020)

Is there any plans for the next version to add ddr4 speeds 2133 and 2400??  It would be great to have optimized timings for those speeds also.

Such a great tool.

Cheers


----------



## marstein (May 3, 2020)

I like the tool but it is unusable for me. My Gigabyte Aorus AM4 bios uses slightly different names for the parameters, in a different order, in various screens. Sometimes in two different places...
great would be if there was a translation layer that would take the values and show them in just the way they have to be entered into the BIOS.


----------



## Megatron (May 3, 2020)

My post is related (Gigabyte Aorus Elite), I have most settings input and from my OC results they are in the right places.  Although I agree, it took some searching to find the correct values from the two pages of DRAM calculator.  I have one setting in the bios I was going to post a screenshot of but I think its best if I take another screenshot with the option enabled to show the subsequent options.  I will take some more screenshots of my bios ram settings and post later.  I will attach some screenshots of DRAM calculator for Ryzen so you can verify.


----------



## Assimilator (May 3, 2020)

mechtech said:


> Is there any plans for the next version to add ddr4 speeds 2133 and 2400??  It would be great to have optimized timings for those speeds also.
> 
> Such a great tool.
> 
> Cheers



Nobody runs DDR4 at speeds that low.


----------



## GoldenX (May 3, 2020)

Only locked Intel users.


----------



## Megatron (May 3, 2020)

@
*marstein*
I've taken screenshots of my bios and I already posted the settings I'm using from DRAM calculator (the settings for 3666MT/s although I changed the memory and infinity fabric to 1:1 @ 1866Mhz for 3733MT/s).  When I got to 1866 my infinity fabric divider stepped in on auto settings IF/2 x memory frequency.  I tested that with memtest86 (https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm) on test 7 as that is the fastest way to check stability and you don't need to enter windows and risk data corruption.  So when I changed the IF to 1:1 and was no longer completely stable I knew it was to do with the infinity fabric.  I checked HWiNFO to see what my current IF voltage (SoC) was and added 10mV to that in the bios.  It reads 1075mV in HWiNFO and is lower than I expected.

I was planning to test 3800MT/s or 1900Mhz IF/MF 1:1 today but got distracted.

In screenshot 01, I'm not sure about VDDIO is that voltage block> VDDG IOD?  Would that mean VTT in my bios corresponds to main voltages> VTT ddr Voltage Max?

On  screenshot 08 and 18 it has VDDP voltage 1000mV and 855mV?  It can't be both!  It says under debug voltages> VDDP voltage recommended 900, alternate 855.  On screenshot 20 (PC health) it says CPU VDDP = 1.116v which is what HWiNFO is reporting for current, min & average values with a max of 1.128v.

On screenshot 19 my bios has 700mV (manual) for VDDG CCD and under Voltage block it says 1.025.  Same for VDDG IOD.

On screenshot 16 it says SoC voltage and I've set it to 1080mV.  In HWiNFO it says CPU Vcore SoC = 1.104v (from board I think) and SoC is 1075mV reported by CPU.

On screenshot 13, the settings are duplicated under advanced memory timings (screenshot 04).

Just FYI the numbers on the end of the filenames remind me which version of Gigapixel AI I've run it through and the settings).  For these photos though I think it was a waste of time.  Never seen it take over a minute to process a file ( maybe takes longer with a larger filesize input, I was scaling down).

On screenshot 02 I have DRAM Terminiation on auto (0.6v) but under main voltages > Vref (CHA/CHB) it says 0.71v.  Am I right in relating these two settings?

I just googled Dynamic Vcore SoC and found this:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6xqv2q
So I can adjust my SoC voltage without locking my IF to run max speed?  I'm going to go watch that TechYesCity  video:


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 3, 2020)

marstein said:


> I like the tool but it is unusable for me. My Gigabyte Aorus AM4 bios uses slightly different names for the parameters, in a different order, in various screens. Sometimes in two different places...
> great would be if there was a translation layer that would take the values and show them in just the way they have to be entered into the BIOS.


That hardly makes it useless. You also don't have to change all the settings. The key ones is the regular memory timings and tRFC. A lot of the other settings can be left on auto.
See this post of what I have changed, for exampel.








						Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus
					

Is there anyone here who could give a novice a hand? This is my first build in like a decade and I bought the memory I did because I wasn't comfortable with doing timings manually and several places I read/watched said this was a good kit to just stick in, set xmp, and go. Unfortunately it won't...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Megatron said:


> My post is related (Gigabyte Aorus Elite), I have most settings input and from my OC results they are in the right places.  Although I agree, it took some searching to find the correct values from the two pages of DRAM calculator.  I have one setting in the bios I was going to post a screenshot of but I think its best if I take another screenshot with the option enabled to show the subsequent options.  I will take some more screenshots of my bios ram settings and post later.  I will attach some screenshots of DRAM calculator for Ryzen so you can verify.


See above, you don't have to enter every little setting, as a lot of them will have zero effect on system stability.


----------



## Taraquin (May 4, 2020)

TheLostSwede: Also TRRDS and TFAW should be chaned, they affect performance quite a bit. Lowering them from 5 and 20 to 4 and 16 improved avg fps in SOTTR bench with 3 fps and min with 4 fps. Running on autobthey often end up around 7-8 and 30-35 which deteriorated performance even more. Command rate and TRAS/TRC should be lowered as well since the latter two to my knowledge is tied with tRFC and keeping them at auto often makes it impossible to lower tRFC as much as wanted


----------



## Megatron (May 7, 2020)

I made progress, I entered those values which I found hard to deal with at first (with no help).  VDDIO is default @ 1.2v and VTT_mem = VDDIO * n/256  where n is in the range 1 to 256.  I just had to use my phone's calculator to narrow it down as near as possible to the DRAM calculator range.

Also I copied Buildzoids suggestion for PBO but I had to tweak a few settings to enable it.  See here:


http://imgur.com/a/2uxhgym


I've not followed the overclocking guide here just DRAM calculator and some settings I made to make the infinity fabric stable @ 1866Mhz (lock IF to 1866Mhz, was lagging without + small increase to  dynamic SoC voltage).

I think this is the pick of the bunch (updated chipset drivers from AMD (2.04.04.111 + a powerplan https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/612647199737774104/669860910659141672/Powerplan_V4.rar          ):


----------



## nathanlake (May 8, 2020)

Just installed 32GB (4x8) only to discover that two sticks were Samsung B-die and two were Hynix A-die. Outwardly the specs are identical 16--18-18-36.

Is there a process for optimizing this type of mixed install?


----------



## mechtech (May 9, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Nobody runs DDR4 at speeds that low.



Unfortunately my 1700 does on my gigabyte AX370 K3 gaming and my 2133, 2x16GB of ram.  I was hoping if those speeds were added I could at least optimize the timings.  I do more workstation type stuff (autocad, etc.) on my desktop so I prefer stability/reliability over bleeding edge performance.


----------



## Assimilator (May 9, 2020)

nathanlake said:


> Just installed 32GB (4x8) only to discover that two sticks were Samsung B-die and two were Hynix A-die. Outwardly the specs are identical 16--18-18-36.
> 
> Is there a process for optimizing this type of mixed install?



No.


----------



## Gruntler (May 9, 2020)

nathanlake said:


> Just installed 32GB (4x8) only to discover that two sticks were Samsung B-die and two were Hynix A-die. Outwardly the specs are identical 16--18-18-36.
> 
> Is there a process for optimizing this type of mixed install?


Yes. Sell the Hynix sticks.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 9, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> TheLostSwede: Also TRRDS and TFAW should be chaned, they affect performance quite a bit. Lowering them from 5 and 20 to 4 and 16 improved avg fps in SOTTR bench with 3 fps and min with 4 fps. Running on autobthey often end up around 7-8 and 30-35 which deteriorated performance even more. Command rate and TRAS/TRC should be lowered as well since the latter two to my knowledge is tied with tRFC and keeping them at auto often makes it impossible to lower tRFC as much as wanted


I guess you didn't look at my screenshots that I linked to?
My auto settings for your additions are already quite low and my command rate is already 1. TRAS and TRC are part of the standard memory timings, which I did set manually, as per my comment.


----------



## Taraquin (May 9, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you didn't look at my screenshots that I linked to?
> My auto settings for your additions are already quite low and my command rate is already 1. TRAS and TRC are part of the standard memory timings, which I did set manually, as per my comment.


I saw your post  trrds and tfaw is in a 1:4 relationship. When your trrds is 4 and tfaw is 23 the last one basically sets what performance you get. From testing on my setup a trrds of 5 and tfaw of 20 will improve performance compared to 4 and 23. 4:16 is ideal. My point was that the trrds/tfaw has a major impact on performance and is often overlooked, if you want good performance that setting should not be set to auto  Just changing from 5/20 to 4/16 gave me 3-4fps in SOTTR.


----------



## nathanlake (May 9, 2020)

Guess i am disappointed that Corsair would use both and not label them so buyers can choose.



Assimilator said:


> No.



Pretty disappointing that Corsair would not label them so buyers are aware before they purchase.


----------



## HD64G (May 9, 2020)

v1.7.1 has been uploaded. Maybe @1usmus will do so later. I already tested the new fast settings for 3200MT and it works better than the previous version performance wise while having the same good stability.  So, I came here to say thanks a lot to our member for all his hard work to provide us with good settings for our Ryzen CPUs. 









						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Assimilator (May 10, 2020)

For those who have no idea WTF to do now that the "Read XMP" button has gone away, and zero documentation has been provided on how to replace it:

1. Run Thaiphoon Burner
2. Click "Read" button on toolbar and select your memory
3. Click "Report" button on toolbar
4. Scroll down to end of report and click "Show delays in nanoseconds"
5. File -> Export to... -> Complete HTML Report -> select file
6. Run Ryzen DRAM Calculator -> click "Import XMP" button
7. Select the file you created in step (5)

I assume this has been done so that you can export the Thaiphoon settings, copy them to another PC, and run the DRAM Calculator there while you tweak the BIOS on the actual Ryzen PC - but honestly @1usmus, you really need to include these basic operating instructions with your software.


----------



## Chomiq (May 10, 2020)

PCB revision set to Manual:
Timings are displayed correctly




Set PCB rev to A2 and get timings:
Still correctly calculated but reading from XMP import gets zeroed



Switch back to manual and get timings:
Primary timings are set to 0


----------



## Taraquin (May 11, 2020)

1.7.1 works very well so far  Got a bit better scores on membench than previous best with 1.7.0.


----------



## Assimilator (May 11, 2020)

Just got bumped to 1.7.2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-v1-7-2-released.266904/


----------



## tabascosauz (May 11, 2020)

Gained a bit of performance with the new Safe settings vs the old Fast settings for A0 DJR. A tiny bit lower on bandwidth, but dropped a whole 0.5ns without changing CAS or RCDRD. Didn't change any of the other subtimings except tRFC, tRAS and tRP loosened up compared to the old recommendation. A bit better in membench too.

68.4ns AIDA, 68ns custom and 69ns random in membench. AIDA latency matches my old unstable 16-18-18 experiment, except this is 16-19-21. I like this new update quite a bit.


----------



## Chomiq (May 11, 2020)

Currently I'm running 3600 cl16  that's tested to be stable, got the timings by a mix of trial and error plus input from oc.co.uk forum thread for ballistix lt overclocking. Always had to input all timings manually as auto proved to be a mess on my board.
I'll give 3733 another go during the weekend. Honestly right now all I care about is stability and verifying that is the most time consuming process.
Anyone can check if the timing issue I observed was fixed in 1.7.2?

Edit.
It wasn't fixed.


----------



## HD64G (May 11, 2020)

Already used the 1.7.2 after I saw it uploaded. Very nice update since by using it I found out (through trial and error) that my chips are 1-sided Hynix revision A2, so I have put into the UEFI the values suggested by this great tool for the safe 3466MH/s. Seems stable for now after same basic stability testing but I will report back later if anything changes.


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2020)

In the Advanced Tab, the "overclocking potential Dram" section is now blank, marked as n/a, what is up with that?


----------



## HD64G (May 13, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> For those who have no idea WTF to do now that the "Read XMP" button has gone away, and zero documentation has been provided on how to replace it:
> 
> 1. Run Thaiphoon Burner
> 2. Click "Read" button on toolbar and select your memory
> ...


May I report a bug that on the 1.7.2 version of the tool causes an application error that prompts me into closing the application and even if I press continue it doesn't show all the values?


----------



## HD64G (May 17, 2020)

Update: Importing report from Thaiphoon burner worked to allow the tool to make a suggested profile but the profiles don't work at all. It doesn't even boot for 3333MT/s and 3466MT/s. The safe preset profiles are working well though.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2020)

HD64G said:


> Update: Importing report from Thaiphoon burner worked to allow the tool to make a suggested profile but the profiles don't work at all. It doesn't even boot for 3333MT/s and 3466MT/s. The safe preset profiles are working well though.


The Fast profile doesn't always work, it seems to mainly work with Samsung B-dies and this is why the Safe profile is the one to start with. I'm sure you can tinker a bit and end up somewhere nicely in the middle though.


----------



## HD64G (May 17, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The Fast profile doesn't always work, it seems to mainly work with Samsung B-dies and this is why the Safe profile is the one to start with. I'm sure you can tinker a bit and end up somewhere nicely in the middle though.


Me thinks that the tool gives some results not close to reality (check my screenshot below in the chip quality section)


Spoiler: 3333MT/s manual suggested settings page 2


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2020)

HD64G said:


> Me thinks that the tool gives some results not close to reality (check my screenshot below in the chip quality section)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3333MT/s manual suggested settings page 2
> ...


Well, it's A tool, nothing more, nothing less. I don't expect perfection, regardless of how good the author of the tool is.
It clearly has helped a lot of people getting a good starting point with their RAM, but it's not a success for everyone.
There are also a lot of variables to take into account. I dunno how the Patriot's Hynix based modules work with the 2000-series Ryzen CPUs, but they've performed well over expectations for me.
That said, the Overclocking potential does look a bit insane.


----------



## oobymach (May 17, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Just got bumped to 1.7.2: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-v1-7-2-released.266904/


1.7.3 is live now
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/


----------



## tabascosauz (May 17, 2020)

1.7.3 appears to have fixed the fatal error that previously occurred when using an HTML from Thaiphoon. But the recommendation stays the same, 3600 CL14 on DJR, I'm not sure if that counts as a "safe" profile......it's also the only profile available under Manual PCB.



As @HD64G also mentioned, in 1.7.0 the Overclocking Potential box listed 3733/16 as an estimated limit for my kit. In 1.7.2 and 1.7.3 that's become 4222/16. Since this feature hasn't been present in any of the changelogs since it was introduced in 1.6.x, I'm just going to assume that its recommendations aren't valid anymore.


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> As @HD64G also mentioned, in 1.7.0 the Overclocking Potential box listed 3733/16 as an estimated limit for my kit. In 1.7.2 and 1.7.3 that's become 4222/16. Since this feature hasn't been present in any of the changelogs since it was introduced in 1.6.x, I'm just going to assume that its recommendations aren't valid anymore.


That box has been marked N/A in the last two versions for me.
Only the first version I downloaded showed values there.


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> In the Advanced Tab, the "overclocking potential Dram" section is now blank, marked as n/a, what is up with that?


It's not blank if you import xmp profile from file, at least for me. It goes blank once you change pcb rev to anything other than manual.


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> It's not blank if you import xmp profile from file, at least for me. It goes blank once you change pcb rev to anything other than manual.


Yeah, not working now.
First version showed figures that made sense, now it shows some ridiculous negative figure about 6 digits long.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

Remote connected to my PC at home today to do something unrelated and figured I'd have a look see what shows up, for science or something...

Apparently my RAM has a 105% chip quality and can apparently go a lot higher than I'm running it at, if that's to be believed.


----------



## Chomiq (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Remote connected to my PC at home today to do something unrelated and figured I'd have a look see what shows up, for science or something...
> 
> Apparently my RAM has a 105% chip quality and can apparently go a lot higher than I'm running it at, if that's to be believed.
> 
> View attachment 156838


I think I've got the same value for my kit so it might be hard coded to E-die.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I think I've got the same value for my kit so it might be hard coded to E-die.


This is Hynix CJR, so I think that theory just went out the window.
But it would be funny if the memory IC makers hard code a value like that into their ICs.


----------



## Chomiq (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> This is Hynix CJR, so I think that theory just went out the window.
> But it would be funny if the memory IC makers hard code a value like that into their ICs.


What I meant is that it might be hard coded in calculator. Last I checked it showed 4166 CL16 in that section for my cheapo kit, would have to double check the % value.
It reads the xmp from html5, recognizes that it's Hynix CJR or Micron E-die or any other type and based on that it throws the "chip quality" value.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 27, 2020)

I have Samsung B-die.

REALLY shit RAM, not even a drop of 1 in latency is stable, any frequency increase and the PC won't boot lol.


----------



## Assimilator (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Remote connected to my PC at home today to do something unrelated and figured I'd have a look see what shows up, for science or something...
> 
> Apparently my RAM has a 105% chip quality and can apparently go a lot higher than I'm running it at, if that's to be believed.
> 
> View attachment 156838



Yeah, the overclocking potential figures are total nonsense:


```
if (MT.SelectedIndex == 0) // samsung b-die
    {
        double num = 8.174;
        qual.Text = ((int)(num / tCLns * 100.0)).ToString();
        qualsafe.Text = ((int)(num / tCLns * 4400.0)).ToString();
        CAS.Text = "CL16";
    }
    else if (MT.SelectedIndex == 4) // hynix mfr
    {
        double num2 = 9.76;
        qual.Text = ((int)(num2 / tCLns * 100.0)).ToString();
        qualsafe.Text = ((int)(num2 / tCLns * 3533.0)).ToString();
        CAS.Text = "CL16";
    }
    else if (MT.SelectedIndex == 5) // hynix afr
    {
        double num3 = 9.76;
        qual.Text = ((int)(num3 / tCLns * 100.0)).ToString();
        qualsafe.Text = ((int)(num3 / tCLns * 3533.0)).ToString();
        CAS.Text = "CL16";
    }
    else if (MT.SelectedIndex == 6) // hynix cjr / djr
    {
        double num4 = 10.0;
        qual.Text = ((int)(num4 / tCLns * 100.0)).ToString();
        qualsafe.Text = ((int)(num4 / tCLns * 3933.0)).ToString();
        CAS.Text = "CL16";
    }
    else if (MT.SelectedIndex == 9) // micron e/h-die
    {
        double num5 = 10.0;
        qual.Text = ((int)(num5 / tCLns * 100.0)).ToString();
        qualsafe.Text = ((int)(num5 / tCLns * 4133.0)).ToString();
        CAS.Text = "CL16";
    }
    else
    {
        qual.Text = "N/A";
        qualsafe.Text = "N/A";
        CAS.Text = "N/A";
    }
```

The calculation completely ignores what your kit is rated for in terms of MHz and only looks at its (raw) CL. Also, all kits will do CL16!

IMO that area should just be deleted from the calculator.


----------



## HD64G (May 27, 2020)

A clear bug indeed. Previous bersions could have worked well but not sure as I haven't tested most of them.


----------



## Firedrops (Jun 20, 2020)

Has anyone encountered this RAM before?
Silicon Power  XPower Turbine RGB, 3200 MHz CL16 on the box.

Thaiphoon readout:


> MANUFACTURING DESCRIPTION
> ​
> Module Manufacturer:Silicon PowerModule Part Number:SP008GXLZU320BSBDRAM Manufacturer:HynixDRAM Components:H5AN8G8N??R-VKCDRAM Die Revision / Process Node:FFh / Not determinedModule Manufacturing Date:Week 48, 2019Manufacturing Date Decoded:November 25-29, 2019Module Manufacturing Location:Taipei, TaiwanModule Serial Number:00000000hModule PCB Revision:00h
> 
> ...


Guesstimated parameters since the Die cannot be identified, 1usmus Safe values:







Quite impressed it does CL14, but it doesn't appear to be fully stable. Hard freezes/black screens like once a day. Any suggestions on first steps to improve stability?


----------



## HD64G (Jun 20, 2020)

If you went for the max settings (red rectangle values) just loose some main timings after the first one.


----------



## Firedrops (Jun 21, 2020)

HD64G said:


> If you went for the max settings (red rectangle values) just loose some main timings after the first one.


Thanks. I was on the orange recommended settings, will try incrementally pushing up to Red values. Just wondering, should I increment all of them together, or one at a time (e.g. if it's still unstable at RAM Voltage 1.39, then start increasing SOC Voltage from 1.025... and so on?)?


----------



## Megatron (Jun 21, 2020)

I recommend you follow the written guide from the author of the tool you're using:








						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Try auto all settings for any setting in the tool.  It shows you how important procODT is when u can go from 11 errors to zero with 1 setting.  It was 53.8Ohms for me before I set 40Ohms.  Then its a case of tuning following the guide from the most important to the least.  I have some settings on auto that I when I was just using DRAM calculator were set.  I have not gone past 3600Mhz.  I have done in the past I but when I do I'll follow the guide starting with proODT.  I'm running 4 x patriot viper steel 4400C19.









						AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4124.04 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ybh6yd] Validated Dump by X570-VEGA-XONAR (2020-06-18 23:59:50) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## HD64G (Jun 21, 2020)

Firedrops said:


> Thanks. I was on the orange recommended settings, will try incrementally pushing up to Red values. Just wondering, should I increment all of them together, or one at a time (e.g. if it's still unstable at RAM Voltage 1.39, then start increasing SOC Voltage from 1.025... and so on?)?


To get basic stability try all the red values together and if all works well you can try reducing SOC voltage firstly step by step.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 30, 2020)

hey guys, is this ram supported by Ryzen Calculator?  it is SK Hynix (my hope is to get it to 3600 cas 16-18-18, its stock is 3200 cas 16-18-18) first I plan to try just changing the 3200 to 3600 and the voltage to 1.41v and change nothing else, and see what happens. then go from there.  what do you guys think?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 4, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> hey guys, is this ram supported by Ryzen Calculator?  it is SK Hynix (my hope is to get it to 3600 cas 16-18-18, its stock is 3200 cas 16-18-18) first I plan to try just changing the 3200 to 3600 and the voltage to 1.41v and change nothing else, and see what happens. then go from there.  what do you guys think?



If this is verified by Thaiphoon to be either CJR (C-die) or DJR (D-die), then chances are you won't be doing 16-18-18 at 3600. These ICs just can't scale on tRCD and tRP like that, even with voltage, because that's a Samsung thing. I could easily boot, play light games and bench AIDA and CB at 16-18-18, but as soon as memory sensitive apps and games started up it was BSODs and errors galore, and it ended up irreversibly corrupting my Windows installation.

I'm not ruling out the possibility of 16-18-18 especially with crazy voltage, but it's highly unlikely and also highly unnecessary for performance.

The current Fast preset in the calculator (CJR/DJR are lumped together) works okay on performance and general stability, if you don't want to spend too much time.

I can't tell the quality of your specific kit on hand, but refrain from giving it voltage unless you've verified that it actually needs it for stability, especially before youve done enough testing to get a feel for your kit. Sometimes, specific settings are essentially to achieving stability and no amount of voltage will overcome them if they don't get their way, eg. my B450 ITX easily handled my 16-19-19 but my B550 mATX needs GDM enabled to be stable at any 3600 profile.


----------



## FilipM (Jul 6, 2020)

The Calc needs to be updated with Samsung C-Die settings, if possible.

Long story short: I got a new Ryzen build last month and immediately got into RAM tuning. I was miss guided by Thaiphoon burner thinking i got Hynix CJR (Considering Kingstons history with SK Hynix) - Turns out I got Samsung C-Die

- Negative scaling with voltage, sweet spot usually at 1.32 to 1.35
- Can't run primary timings as tight as B-Die
- Can run as good or better secondary/tertiary timings
- Clocks high but again, loose primary timings
- TRFC limit is around 310ns (TRFC Value in bios = Latency (ns) * Ram speed (MT/s) / 2000)
- Cannot run tRDRD SCL below 4
- Cannot run tWRWR SCL below 4
- Doesn't like GDM OFF

I am running:

- 1.33V DRam
- 1.05625V SOC
- VDDG (Both) at 1.0
- VDDP at 0.95
- procODT 34.3
- RTT_NOM OFF
- RTT_WR OFF
- RTT_PART RZQ/5
- CAD_BUS @ 24-20-24-24

Here is what I have achieved so far with CL18 and 3600MHz with this C-Die kit.

* Note: 2204 bios added ~1ns latency to my runs vs 1407 on my X570 board. Need to test with latest bios

* Note2: I have a preset stable at 3533/CL16-19-19-38 @1.4V. Scores worse than the preset in the pictures.


I hope this great tool will be updated with C-Die settings as they seem to be hitting the market even in other manufacturers (Corsair/GSkill)


----------



## Megatron (Jul 13, 2020)

In reply to "what do you guys think"?  I've got a little experience with RAM overclocks with M2Z3600c18 Corsair Vengence Pro RGB 2 x8GB and 4 x8GB Patriot Viper Steel 4400.  Everything was a mystery while I blindly followed the recommendations of the calculator.  When I needed to really get something stable I used the guide on this website about memory overclocking for Ryzen written by the programmer of the DRAM calculator.  He said set XMP, set your frequency, now tune proODT.  I wiped all my errors away when I changed this single setting to 40Ohms instead of 53Ohms.  My Patriot unlike the Cosair is not sold as "Ryzen compatible".  My motherboard Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite on F12f had no idea about my RAM obviously illustrated by the poor choice of proODT by default.  There is an F20 bios but I've not tried that one yet (possibly it could have better tuning for my RAM).  

I have not gone above 3600MT/s after following the guide, I will at some point.  However my settings @ 3600MT/s blow the Corsair @3800MT/s performance out of the water in the DRAM calculator built in memory benchmark.


----------



## ragp13 (Jul 18, 2020)

Should I expect to use different DRAM settings for B550 boards when using DRAM Calculator, or can I just use those suggest for B450 or X570?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 18, 2020)

ragp13 said:


> Should I expect to use different DRAM settings for B550 boards when using DRAM Calculator, or can I just use those suggest for B450 or X570?


Unknown. I would try the X570 settings, as the platforms are more similar than B450. That said, it does depend quite a bit on what's inside the UEFI as well.


----------



## phnz0 (Jul 29, 2020)

1usmus said:


> In the next week I'll tell you about the plans that will be in the next versions


I have a probably dumb question, but here goes. Do you have to run this on the AMD CPU PC you plan to overclock the RAM for? I have downloaded it to my current Intel PC to try to run and pre-generate my timings for the build I am currently constructing and the app crashes my system.

I am building out the following:
Ryzen 3900x CPU
MSI X570 Unify
G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GVKC (2 x 16 GB)


----------



## HD64G (Jul 29, 2020)

This tool works only on Ryzen systems if I remember correctly.


----------



## phnz0 (Jul 30, 2020)

HD64G said:


> This tool works only on Ryzen systems if I remember correctly.


Good. I was hoping that was the case. Will run it once I am up and running the new system.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 30, 2020)

phnz0 said:


> I have a probably dumb question, but here goes. Do you have to run this on the AMD CPU PC you plan to overclock the RAM for?



No.

If you refer to the post I wrote on this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-dram-calculator-by-1usmus.246327/post-4261865 you need to do steps 1 through 5 (Thaiphoon Burner) on your Ryzen PC, to get the SPD settings. But steps 6 and 7 (Ryzen DRAM Calculator) can be done on any PC/laptop/tablet - the calculator only requires the imported file.

I run the DRAM Calculator on my laptop which sits next to me while I'm tweaking the BIOS of my Ryzen PC with the calculator's values.

(I can no longer edit that post or I would add this info into it.)


----------



## s2nascimento (Jul 31, 2020)

Good afternoon, I ask who can be available of course. I understand informatics reasonably well, but I don't know anything about overclocking, I always thought it was burrise and destroyed the pieces quickly "something that doesn't really understand". Now I got interested and I'm watching a lot of videos and forums, but I wanted help from you because my case is a little complicated. I wanted to reach 3600MHZ with 3200MHZ modules.

Motherboard - B450 Aorus Pro
Processor - Ryzen 5 3600
4 modules of 8GB HyperX Fury - 3200MHZ (with 2 modules having JEDEC 3200MHZ and 2 modules having JEDEC 2400MHZ) 1 pair of memories is from [Kingston C-Die] and the other pair is from [Micron E-Die] which further complicates my situation.
Source - Corsair 600W Reais.

I wanted a direction on how to set my overclok settings if possible, because I tried the DRAM Cauculator standard numbering and it gave many errors in the memory test and windows gave blue screen a few times and because of that at the moment I am only with the XPM standard 3200 even.


----------



## pipes (Jul 31, 2020)

can't set ram at 4000 mhz, why?


----------



## yogi311 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi,


Does anyone have Patriot Viper Blackout 2x8GB 3600C17 kit paired with zen+ cpu? Coz im having serious problem setting them up correctly on my B450 Tomahawk Max (latest bios).  My sticks, are running stable 3466C18 @everything on auto





Ive been able to boot and do some testing at 3600 but theyre unstable






sadly none of these settings from dramcalc are working



After long time playing with everything i decided to ask for advice on tpu forums cuz im close to giving up on this kit. 
Would appreciate some help especially if some1 got same kit.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 1, 2020)

Is nanya chip quite rare these days?


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 1, 2020)

yogi311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Patriot Viper Blackout 2x8GB 3600C17 kit paired with zen+ cpu? Coz im having serious problem setting them up correctly on my B450 Tomahawk Max (latest bios).  My sticks, are running stable 3466C18 @everything on auto
> ...


Your problem isn't the RAM likely the IMC on your 2700, Ryzen + AKA 2000 series only guarantee 2933mhz RAM even though you can use XMP/DOCP and calculator to reach higher speeds, 3400 seems to be about the max stable for most chips on Ryzen+, mine is the same 1600AF which is for all intents and purposes is a Ryzen 2600, I'm 100% stable at 3400 even with cas 14, though 3600 isn't quite stable no matter if I loosen timings or increase voltage, you might be better shooting for tighter timings at 3400 than being focused on reaching 3600, you can see anyway apart from rezad, your write and copy speeds are faster at your 3400 settings


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2020)

yogi311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Patriot Viper Blackout 2x8GB 3600C17 kit paired with zen+ cpu? Coz im having serious problem setting them up correctly on my B450 Tomahawk Max (latest bios).  My sticks, are running stable 3466C18 @everything on auto
> ...



I have 2600X+, same Zen+ IMC as you have, but got my system benching & daily gaming at 3466 with safe recommendations from Calc v1.7.3. This is with dual ranked 32GB kit too. Use to be on B450 but now X570. A limitation of your memory OC could very well be the topology of the board your on. No way to tell for sure unless you can obtain X570 setup & test with it.



Now testing @ 3533 atm.

On another note. I'm not sure how many in this thread do pre windows testing before actually booting into your OS with recommended calc settings. Personally I always have used Memtest86 to do this, & at least as a minimum 2 passes. Can take 6+ hrs just to do that with 32Gb kit.


----------



## yogi311 (Aug 2, 2020)

ALRIGHT,

sooooo....I have been playing a bit today with all these settings yet again, but instead of blindly following frequency, ive listened to @xman2007 post and i've  acknowledged limitations of zen+ imc (before that honestly ive just wanted to reach highest possible frequency ). 

thats how it looks right now (some values are wrongly read by RTC for some reason so i added my comments), also tried 3533 freq on those timings but it crashed after some time, so ive taken step back and tuned little bit more at 3466


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 2, 2020)

yogi311 said:


> ALRIGHT,
> 
> sooooo....I have been playing a bit today with all these settings yet again, but instead of blindly following frequency, ive listened to @xman2007 post and i've  acknowledged limitations of zen+ imc (before that honestly ive just wanted to reach highest possible frequency ).
> 
> thats how it looks right now (some values are wrongly read by RTC for some reason so i added my comments), also tried 3533 freq on those timings but it crashed after some time, so ive taken step back and tuned little bit more at 3466


Not bad, did you test that before booting into windows?


----------



## s2nascimento (Aug 2, 2020)

s2nascimento said:


> Good afternoon, I ask who can be available of course. I understand informatics reasonably well, but I don't know anything about overclocking, I always thought it was burrise and destroyed the pieces quickly "something that doesn't really understand". Now I got interested and I'm watching a lot of videos and forums, but I wanted help from you because my case is a little complicated. I wanted to reach 3600MHZ with 3200MHZ modules.
> 
> Motherboard - B450 Aorus Pro
> Processor - Ryzen 5 3600
> ...


Good morning, can someone help me in any way with the questions I presented?
I came to think that the new 8GB HyperX Fury memory kit I bought was fake, as they are the same model and one has JEDEC value at 2400MHZ and the other at different 3200MHZ

*Please use his thread  that is linked here, to answer his question*:   *How to decrease memory timings, compensating for voltage?*


----------



## yogi311 (Aug 2, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> Not bad, did you test that before booting into windows?



no i did not, just ran some testmem5 plus some synthetics. Im gonna play MHW today so hopefully they wont crash - so far so good


----------



## JustAUser (Aug 8, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> For those who have no idea WTF to do now that the "Read XMP" button has gone away, and zero documentation has been provided on how to replace it:
> 
> 1. Run Thaiphoon Burner
> 2. Click "Read" button on toolbar and select your memory
> ...


Which version of Thaiphoon Burner has a "Show delays in nanoseconds" button? I already went through 17 versions, and none of them had this button. Could you share your version of the program?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 8, 2020)

Click on report after reading the information. Check at the bottom right.


----------



## JustAUser (Aug 8, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Click on report after reading the information. Check at the bottom right.


Did not help. What version of the program do you have?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## JustAUser (Aug 8, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> View attachment 164976


16.3.0.3 Refused to start with the error "this software is not intended for use in your country or region"


----------



## Non_NPC (Aug 8, 2020)

FINALLY! Got the 32 GB G-Skill TestMem and MemTest Deluxe stable at 3800 Mhz, 1900 IF. 1.42 volts. DRAM Calc is simply an AWESOME tool. Thank you 1usmus!


----------



## Skylinestar (Aug 16, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> For those who have no idea WTF to do now that the "Read XMP" button has gone away, and zero documentation has been provided on how to replace it:
> 
> 1. Run Thaiphoon Burner
> 2. Click "Read" button on toolbar and select your memory
> ...


With the imported XMP file, do I still have to manually select the Memory Type before hitting Calculate?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 4, 2020)

Skylinestar said:


> With the imported XMP file, do I still have to manually select the Memory Type before hitting Calculate?


Yes, I've always had to do that with v1.7.3, doesn't matter what ram I have. TB should tell you that though.


----------



## Skylinestar (Sep 4, 2020)

Here are my 2 pairs of rams on my rig. I have no idea what the Corsair is.  Bought them in the early days of intel Skylake.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2020)

@Skylinestar, 1st pair is Hynix AFR
Did you google the 'CMK8GX4M2A2666C16"  for more info?


----------



## Skylinestar (Sep 6, 2020)

AlwaysHope said:


> @Skylinestar, 1st pair is Hynix AFR
> Did you google the 'CMK8GX4M2A2666C16"  for more info?


Yes, I did. Couldn't find any info.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks like you may just have to carefully pull the heat sinks off to find out what chips they are


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

For daily use 1.43v for Micron E-die is 100% safe ?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> For daily use 1.43v for Micron E-die is 100% safe ?


What speed, what board?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

ASRock B550, 3666MHz, CL16 (tight timings).


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> ASRock B550, 3666MHz, CL16


You could always try lowering it and see how stable it will be, but IMHO it should be OK, assuming your board doesn't overvolt like gigabyte boards tend to do.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

Seems to be at 1.42v there was bosd. Dram calculator 1.6.2 recommended voltage up to 1.45v but that's pretty high right ?

I'm using well ventilated case.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> Seems to be at 1.42v there was bosd. Dram calculator 1.6.2 recommended voltage up to 1.45v but that's pretty high right ?
> 
> I'm using well ventilated case.


Get the latest version of calc and see what it suggests.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

I tried dram calculator 1.7.3 it will not even post with these timings and voltages at 3666MHz fast preset. ASRock motherboard doesn't like new versions.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> For daily use 1.43v for Micron E-die is 100% safe ?



That's a bit high for that die type, you'd better have some direct cooling to be safe.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> I tried dram calculator 1.7.3 it will not even post with these timings and voltages at 3666MHz fast preset. ASRock motherboard doesn't like new versions.


Here you go, not 3666 but 3600 CL16, 1.4V (which translates to about 1.43V on a GB board):



Rock solid over here.

Also, browse this thread:





						Ballistix Sport LT Overclocking
					

@MegaPinches these are the slightly updated ones which I think should work with most E-die kits & CPUs, should get you ~66ns in AIDA64 on a 2x SR kit: tCL 16, tRCD(RD) 20, tRCD(WR) 20, tRP 16, tRAS 38, tRC 58 tRRDS 4, tRRDL, 6, tFAW 16, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 12, tWR 16, tRDRD SCL 4, tWRWR SCL 4, tRFC...




					www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## Pictus (Sep 9, 2020)

Guys!
Looks like the new Ryzen 4000 Vermeer will be able to deal with faster RAM like 4000MHz.
Building a Ryzen 3000 now and waiting for the new CPUs to arrive, but what about RAM?
What would be better, Crucial 2x32 3600MHz  or Crucial 4x16 4000MHz  ?
The 4x16 4000MHz modules are the great Micron E-die 8gbt chips and  the 2x32 3600MHz  
are Micron new 16gbt B-die, the old Micron 8gbt B-die are not much good...
Thanks!!


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Here you go, not 3666 but 3600 CL16, 1.4V (which translates to about 1.43V on a GB board):
> View attachment 168169
> Rock solid over here.
> 
> ...


I have those timings and seems to be it's stable at 3666MHz CL16 @ 1.43v.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2020)

What's causing cracking sounds while gaming for example PUBG when ram is overclocked to 3733MHz 1:1 1867MHz, while at 3666MHz 1:1 1833 MHz there's not such an issue.

Google say's that may be VDDG Voltage but i can't change it from auto 0.950v if i will go higher or lower system will crash ?

Tried really a lot of things in bios nothing seems to help.

MB - ASRock B550M Pro4
Ram - Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL16 2x8 (E-Die)


----------



## Pictus (Sep 12, 2020)

It may be the VDDG *IOD*, here for 3733 I have like this


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 13, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> I tried dram calculator 1.7.3 it will not even post with these timings and voltages at 3666MHz fast preset. ASRock motherboard doesn't like new versions.


I've had that happen with 1.7.3
An issue to keep in mind is that bios & chipset driver updates have taken place since calc was updated.
So in effect, the calc is merely a guide, not a must do.
It recommends CL14 for my sticks but the system never could boot with that. CL16 fixed it.



Pictus said:


> Guys!
> Looks like the new Ryzen 4000 Vermeer will be able to deal with faster RAM like 4000MHz.
> Building a Ryzen 3000 now and waiting for the new CPUs to arrive, but what about RAM?
> What would be better, Crucial 2x32 3600MHz  or Crucial 4x16 4000MHz  ?
> ...



I'm curios of this as well, but hesitant to upgrade unless it can be shown that early bios supporting them do not have too many "quirks" or faults in them.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 13, 2020)

Pictus said:


> Guys!
> Looks like the new Ryzen 4000 Vermeer will be able to deal with faster RAM like 4000MHz.
> Building a Ryzen 3000 now and waiting for the new CPUs to arrive, but what about RAM?
> What would be better, Crucial 2x32 3600MHz  or Crucial 4x16 4000MHz  ?
> ...



16Gb Rev.B could be worse, but like all the other currently available 16Gb chips, it can't hold a candle to 8Gb ICs like B-die and Rev.E. tCL seems to be mediocre, voltage requirements don't seem to any better than other ICs, and tRCD and tRP are downright horrid. Pretty sure Rev.B does not even scale tCL with voltage even beyond just 1.4V either, but don't quote me on that; if true, that places Rev.B firmly in the low end category.

On the other hand, while Rev.E overclocks excellently on MT/s, 4 DIMM dual rank is undoubtedly a significant penalty to maximum achievable frequency on the vast majority of boards. But achievable max MT/s is still highly dependent on the DRAM voltage you're willing to run, and doesn't change the fact that Rev.E does better than Rev.B on timings and is generally just a better IC.

If you really need 64GB, I suppose it highly depends on whether you'll be just using your computer, or if you'll spend most days tinkering with your RAM. If the latter's the case, I don't think you won't be getting very far with any 16Gb IC. I suspect we'll only get a solution to this balancing act between 32GB-per-stick density and actual overclocking performance when DDR5 rolls around. Hell, we're in 2020, and mid-high end 8Gb ICs like DJR and Rev.E still can't match Skylake/X99 era 4Gb E-die on primary timings and therefore latency; as hard as Samsung has tried, 8Gb B-die is still king. We've only really been making strides on density, consistency, and MT/s overclockability.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm pretty happy with my ram, $170 -  2x16gb (32 total) in dual channel at 3600 cas 14-14-14-36 @ 1.43v and timings tighten with the calculator.  I get 66ns 

it's not the greatest ram in the world, but honestly, the gains are so small after that 3600 cas 14 baseline, its not worth it to me to go back to 8gb sticks.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2020)

Pictus said:


> It may be the VDDG *IOD*, here for 3733 I have like this


So turns out that i actually can select VDDG IOD to 1.050v and it works helps maybe slightly but still there are cracking noise while in 3733 1:1 1867 mode.

I do not understand why i cannot select VDDG *CCD* voltage to 1.050v as dram calculator 1.7.3 recomends ?

And the wreidest part is that at ram stock setings (all on auto) i can run VDDG CCD voltage at 1.050v and it works ? And this is only time when i get this voltage to work at 1050v. So seems to be that some of recomended settings from dram calculator 1.7.3 is blocking this voltage to work ?

RAM overclocking is such a time eater.

User's with ASRock B550/X570 and Micron E-Die should notice something similar.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 13, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> RAM overclocking is such a time eater.



Yes, it is...
Sadly I am not a memory specialist to proper guide you, but
did you placed the RAM sticks in the right slots?





Did you updated the BIOS and after the update clear the CMOS?

Disabled Spread Spectrum?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 14, 2020)

Spread Spectrum can be necessary, each system will vary with its stability option. Best to experiment with the setup before disabling it. I have successful RAM overclocks with it set to auto.


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> So turns out that i actually can select VDDG IOD to 1.050v and it works helps maybe slightly but still there are cracking noise while in 3733 1:1 1867 mode.
> 
> I do not understand why i cannot select VDDG *CCD* voltage to 1.050v as dram calculator 1.7.3 recomends ?
> 
> ...


If you want to set the VDDG CCD voltage to 1.05v and above, the SOC voltage has to be higher than 1.05v, since the VDDG CCD voltage is derived from it.


----------



## happydog (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey guys, can someone tell me what type of memory do i have?




Thanks you!


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 3, 2020)

happydog said:


> Hey guys, can someone tell me what type of memory do i have?
> 
> Thanks you!


If you mean what die they have, it appears to be CJR.


----------



## happydog (Oct 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> If you mean what die they have, it appears to be CJR.


Yeah sorry I'm new to memory tuning.. Having issues with my kit sometimes didnt boot  sometines boot perfectly..
I'm trying like crazy!
Thanks!


----------



## Kennyspark8574 (Nov 19, 2020)

Would anyone know why I keep.getting random reboots with my ram? It's the gskill 3800 c14 trident z neo kit.

Occasionally the pc will reboot with no bsod and end upon the lockscreen. Event viewer shows kernal power error 41. Thanks


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 19, 2020)

Kennyspark8574 said:


> Would anyone know why I keep.getting random reboots with my ram? It's the gskill 3800 c14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Occasionally the pc will reboot with no bsod and end upon the lockscreen. Event viewer shows kernal power error 41. Thanks


Are you sure it's RAM? What are your other settings? Could also be FCLK instability.


----------



## Kennyspark8574 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tomorrow said:


> Are you sure it's RAM? What are your other settings? Could also be FCLK instability.


 
i have cpu at 4.3ghz 1.32v pbo disabled, ryzen 3900x


----------



## Tomorrow (Nov 19, 2020)

Are you running XMP or custom timings and settings suggested by the calculator? It could be that one of those settings is causing problems.
The calculator sometimes suggests some pretty weird things.


----------



## Kennyspark8574 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tomorrow said:


> Are you running XMP or custom timings and settings suggested by the calculator? It could be that one of those settings is causing problems.
> The calculator sometimes suggests some pretty weird things.


I'm using xmp and only setting the speed and FCLK so I get 1:1

I'm finding it very difficult to pinpoint the fault


----------



## Taraquin (Nov 20, 2020)

Kennyspark8574 said:


> Would anyone know why I keep.getting random reboots with my ram? It's the gskill 3800 c14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Occasionally the pc will reboot with no bsod and end upon the lockscreen. Event viewer shows kernal power error 41. Thanks


This sound like fclk/infinity fabric, I can say 99% sure that this is not ram-related as I have the exact same issue at 3800/1900. I suppose you run 1900 IF? There are 2 possible solutions: Try increase SOC-voltage to 1.125-1.15V and try VDDG IOD 1.075V-1.1V, there must be 50mv between them. If that does not work your I/O-die is not binned for 1900 so reduce to 3733/1866 which for 90% is stable and tweak subs instead. I can run 3800/1900 stable at 1.175V and 1.125V VDDG IOD, but this is above my comfort sone so I run 3733 instead which is 100% at 1.07V soc and 0.95V VDDG IOD. If doing 1900 requires a much higher voltage I would drop it as it could lead to other issues running SOC and VDDG that high.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kennyspark8574 said:


> Would anyone know why I keep.getting random reboots with my ram? It's the gskill 3800 c14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Occasionally the pc will reboot with no bsod and end upon the lockscreen. Event viewer shows kernal power error 41. Thanks


Can’t you see in EventViewer whats the description for that error 41?


----------



## Kennyspark8574 (Nov 20, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Can’t you see in EventViewer whats the description for that error 41?


It just says pc lost power unexpectedly, I did noticed last night I could hear crackling when playing music whilst running randomx. Iv since lowered the frequency to 3666 and I'll see if it's stable. Problem is with xmp enable it fails memtest5 for some strange reason, even when I run at 3600mhz


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 3, 2020)

First time user of DRAM Calculator for Ryzen. I have version 1.7.3. I'm an OC noob. I would really appreciate some help and advice from the experts here.

The DRAM is CMK32GX4M2B3200C16, which I ordered because it's on the support list for the MB. It's XMP3200 certified. When I enable the XMP profile, the system will not boot or even POST. The DRAM is running at 2133.

According to Thaiphoon Burner, the DRAM manufacturer is Nanya Technology, which is not supported by DRAM Calculator for Ryzen. There is a reference to Micro  Technology, reported by Thaiphoon Burner. Should I set Memory Type to Micron A-die? Also, should I set the DRAM PCB revision A0/B0, based on the Reference Raw Card: B0, reported by Thaiphoon Burner?

I would appreciate suggestions to see if I can get this DRAM running faster. Also wondering if I should return it and exchange it for something else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 3, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> First time user of DRAM Calculator for Ryzen. I have version 1.7.3. I'm an OC noob. I would really appreciate some help and advice from the experts here.
> 
> The DRAM is CMK32GX4M2B3200C16, which I ordered because it's on the support list for the MB. It's XMP3200 certified. When I enable the XMP profile, the system will not boot or even POST. The DRAM is running at 2133.
> 
> ...


First thing to try if you're using xmp profile is manually set the voltage to what is on the ram sticker, sometimes xmp tries to use much less than you need. If your mobo boosts the voltage set it lower until you *get it as close as you can to the sticker value*. Mine is 1.45 in the picture below you can see how my mobo boosts the value I set. Yours is 2 values listed on corsairs own website as 1.2v and 1.35v so idfk I hear corsair isn't the greatest ram.

Nanya ram is micron I think so setting to micron should work. Also yes set to what thaiphoon burner lists. Best option is to return and get samsung b-die, I use Patriot Viper ram which is samsung b-die and not overpriced like most. I would recommend getting a faster kit than you need, like 3800mhz or more just in case you can clock it that high or somewhere in between.


----------



## purecain (Dec 3, 2020)

oobymach is right, you need to manually set   the Ram voltage to 1.40-1.45v in the bios.   

I just read about your ram, if this doesn't work try a different set, something with E-die or older B-Die like previously recommended. Good luck!


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 5, 2020)

oobymach said:


> First thing to try if you're using xmp profile is manually set the voltage to what is on the ram sticker, sometimes xmp tries to use much less than you need. If your mobo boosts the voltage set it lower until you *get it as close as you can to the sticker value*. Mine is 1.45 in the picture below you can see how my mobo boosts the value I set. Yours is 2 values listed on corsairs own website as 1.2v and 1.35v so idfk I hear corsair isn't the greatest ram.
> 
> Nanya ram is micron I think so setting to micron should work. Also yes set to what thaiphoon burner lists. Best option is to return and get samsung b-die, I use Patriot Viper ram which is samsung b-die and not overpriced like most. I would recommend getting a faster kit than you need, like 3800mhz or more just in case you can clock it that high or somewhere in between.





purecain said:


> oobymach is right, you need to manually set   the Ram voltage to 1.40-1.45v in the bios.
> 
> I just read about your ram, if this doesn't work try a different set, something with E-die or older B-Die like previously recommended. Good luck!


Thanks for the very helpful posts.

When I originally enabled the XMP profile, I did not increase the DRAM voltage. I thought it was done as part of enabling the profile. So it's not surprising that it didn't work. Live and learn.

I increased the voltage to 1.35v (I set it to 1.35v and the MB actually set it to 1.38v. I didn't have to adjust the value myself.) and rebooted, then I reenabled the XMP profile, but at reduced timing. It rebooted so I kept increasing the speed and eventually got to 3200. The computer ran for several hours with no obvious problems, just a few degrees warmer. Later, I came back to it and the screen was black and it would not post. I left it powered off for a while, then tried again. It rebooted. I tried this a few times and it's pretty consistent. Unless the system is cool, this memory will not post, so I disabled the XMP profile.

I contacted Corsair. They told me the memory is not compatible with a Ryzen, which is strange since it's on the QVL for the MB with the picasso processor. Maybe I could get it to work with a higher DRAM voltage, but since Corsair said it's not supported, I will return it for a kit that is compatible.

My processor officially supports 2900 and the MB has up to 3466 on the QVL. Is 3200 a reasonable objective?


----------



## purecain (Dec 6, 2020)

at least now you can get the modules with the best IC's for your cpu.  I look forward to seeing your results. I hear E-Die is quite good. 
Good luck with it !


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 21, 2020)

purecain said:


> at least now you can get the modules with the best IC's for your cpu.  I look forward to seeing your results. I hear E-Die is quite good.
> Good luck with it !


I'm back. The Gigabyte B450 AORUS M was on sale, so I exchanged the B540M DS3H for it. The B450 AORUS M isn't a high-end MB, but it's better than the B540M DS3H, especially for the same price. I found G.Skill Flare X 2X16GB 3200 CL14 locally (no shipping) at a decent price, so I picked it up. I know it's overkill for this CPU and MB, but at least it won't be the limiting factor...

I enabled the XMP profile and set the DRAM voltage to 1.35 v. The system runs fine, but it occasionally crashes when it's not being used. The only indication of a crash is a black screen and the Windows reliability history log entry has a message like, "The previous system shutdown at 11:25:56 PM on ‎2020-‎12-‎14 was unexpected."

Aside from enabling XMP and changing the voltage, the rest of the BIOS settings are default. I noticed that Power Down Enable is set to Auto. Should I try disabling it? Should I try increasing the DRAM voltage?

Looking at the other BIOS settings, according to the BIOS, tRFC is 312, but according to ZenTimings, it's 374. The other BIOS settings are consistent with ZenTimings. Is there an explanation for the discrepancy?

I tested the memory using MEMbench in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen. Should I be using something else to ensure the memory is working properly?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 21, 2020)

Black screen crash may be many things.

Power Down should always be disabled. It just adds latency for a miniscule power saving. Not worth it.
Yes you could try increasing the DRAM voltage. 1.5v is perfectly fine for daily but i suggest you try with 1.40-1.45v first.

tRFC is odd indeed. Infact all tRFC, tRFC2 and tRFC4 do not match between BIOS and Zentimings. My opinion is that Zentimings is correct. Not sure why BIOS is unable to display proper numbers for it tho. I have the same problem with a different kit and board.

The best memory test i have found is TestMem5: https://testmem.tz.ru/tm5.rar along with cfg file: https://pastebin.com/puPcPCAk (select download, remove .txt extension and place in the same folder as TM5.exe

This finds errors that other tests miss. Also suggested are OCCT and Prime95 tho those are primarily CPU tests.


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 21, 2020)

I have the Gigabyte B450m DS3H and it runs 3733cl15 with further improves subs on Micron rev E without problems at 1.43V. 3600cl14 also works fine. 3733cl14 works at 1.5V, but that is beyond my comfort zone.



bimmerdriver said:


> I'm back. The Gigabyte B450 AORUS M was on sale, so I exchanged the B540M DS3H for it. The B450 AORUS M isn't a high-end MB, but it's better than the B540M DS3H, especially for the same price. I found G.Skill Flare X 2X16GB 3200 CL14 locally (no shipping) at a decent price, so I picked it up. I know it's overkill for this CPU and MB, but at least it won't be the limiting factor...
> 
> I enabled the XMP profile and set the DRAM voltage to 1.35 v. The system runs fine, but it occasionally crashes when it's not being used. The only indication of a crash is a black screen and the Windows reliability history log entry has a message like, "The previous system shutdown at 11:25:56 PM on ‎2020-‎12-‎14 was unexpected."
> 
> ...


Using A2-B2-slots? Dual rank us sometimes a pain, use latest bios and try dram calc safe at 3600 and try higher if it works.


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 22, 2020)

Tomorrow said:


> Black screen crash may be many things.
> 
> Power Down should always be disabled. It just adds latency for a miniscule power saving. Not worth it.
> Yes you could try increasing the DRAM voltage. 1.5v is perfectly fine for daily but i suggest you try with 1.40-1.45v first.
> ...


WRT the black screen crash, it only happened with XMP @1.35v DRAM voltage, not with defaults, but agreed, could be caused by something else.

I will send a question to gigabyte about the difference between bios settings and ZenTimings / Ryzen DRAM Calculator.

Thanks for the suggestions for memory tests. I will give them a try as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 22, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> I'm back. The Gigabyte B450 AORUS M was on sale, so I exchanged the B540M DS3H for it. The B450 AORUS M isn't a high-end MB, but it's better than the B540M DS3H, especially for the same price. I found G.Skill Flare X 2X16GB 3200 CL14 locally (no shipping) at a decent price, so I picked it up. I know it's overkill for this CPU and MB, but at least it won't be the limiting factor...
> 
> I enabled the XMP profile and set the DRAM voltage to 1.35 v. The system runs fine, but it occasionally crashes when it's not being used. The only indication of a crash is a black screen and the Windows reliability history log entry has a message like, "The previous system shutdown at 11:25:56 PM on ‎2020-‎12-‎14 was unexpected."
> 
> ...


You should disable Power Down for DRAM.
Also if you havent touch anything else but enabling XMP profile and DRAM voltage then tRFCs would be on AUTO. What you see in BIOS (as 312) is the default (non XMP) setting and not the actual setting.

Here:


 

Its one of the JEDEC profiles and not the XMP


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 24, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> I have the Gigabyte B450m DS3H and it runs 3733cl15 with further improves subs on Micron rev E without problems at 1.43V. 3600cl14 also works fine. 3733cl14 works at 1.5V, but that is beyond my comfort zone.


That's impressive. What processor and memory are you running?



Taraquin said:


> Using A2-B2-slots? Dual rank us sometimes a pain, use latest bios and try dram calc safe at 3600 and try higher if it works.


I installed the memory in slots 1 and 2, according to the manual.


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 24, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> That's impressive. What processor and memory are you running?
> 
> I installed the memory in slots 1 and 2, according to the manual.
> 
> ...


Ryzen 3600 and Crucial Ballistix 3000cl15 2x8.


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm using version 1.73 of DRAM Calculator, which has the parameter DRAM PCB revision. I'm not clear what to use for this parameter. According to Thaiphoon Burner, the Revision / Raw Card is 0000h / B1 (8 layers). This doesn't correspond to any of the settings for DRAM PCB revision, so I guess it's not the right information.

I attached a photo of the module. This seems to be consistent with other photos I've seen of the A2 module type. Is that the correct type to use?


----------



## nvoid1 (Dec 26, 2020)

The Micron 16GB B-die are a bit of a let down. I got 4x16GB and am thinking of returning them and getting 4x8GB E-die. Anyone know if the next DRAM calculator update will have settings for >3466Mhz for the 16GB B-die, or am I stuck at this freq and timings?


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 26, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> I'm using version 1.73 of DRAM Calculator, which has the parameter DRAM PCB revision. I'm not clear what to use for this parameter. According to Thaiphoon Burner, the Revision / Raw Card is 0000h / B1 (8 layers). This doesn't correspond to any of the settings for DRAM PCB revision, so I guess it's not the right information.
> 
> I attached a photo of the module. This seems to be consistent with other photos I've seen of the A2 module type. Is that the correct type to use?


Appears to be A2 indeed:


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope Santa was good to you.

Yesterday, I enabled the XMP profile in the BIOS (3200 CL14 @1.35V). I didn't make any other changes, except disabling Powerdown Mode. I attached screen captures of ZenTimings and the BIOS. I noticed the BIOS shows different timings for tRDWR and tWRRD. Is there a reason for that? ZenTimings doesn't show different values.

After I made the changes, I ran membench multiple times and I also ran prime95 / Large FFTs multiple times, long enough to get the temps up. I did not observe any stability problems or errors. Unfortunately, the problem I reported above of black screens when the computer is idle is back. It ran all night but crashed around 5:30 AM (over 6 hours of idle) and again this morning (around an hour of idle).

Since the system is stable when it's being used, I'm thinking this problem is being caused by a dynamic voltage being reduced too far when the system is idle. The BIOS and SIV refer to CPU Vcore, CPU VDDP and VCORE SOC. I recorded these voltages using SIV. CPU Vcore frequently drops down to 0.42V and I noticed it even went as low as 0.39V. I also noticed that CPU VDDP occasionally drops to 0V. I'm wondering if that's possible or if it's a bug in SIV. I enabled OC using EasyTune and it increased VRCORE SOC by 0.114V. It didn't change Vcore. I will leave the system running with this setting to see if it makes any difference. Does anyone have a suggestion about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 26, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I hope Santa was good to you.
> 
> Yesterday, I enabled the XMP profile in the BIOS (3200 CL14 @1.35V). I didn't make any other changes, except disabling Powerdown Mode. I attached screen captures of ZenTimings and the BIOS. I noticed the BIOS shows different timings for tRDWR and tWRRD. Is there a reason for that? ZenTimings doesn't show different values.
> 
> ...



Membench is not a stability tester. The included HCI.exe runs only like 1 instance and verifies only enough stability to get through the test. No point running Prime95 LargeFFT before you've even done stability testing.

Use TM5 anta777 extreme, Karhu, or HCI (with multiple instances to fill up all RAM on the free version).

XMP profile only sets primary timings. All the rest are determined by the board on the fly, and can be affected by the choice of board and firmware.

Stop trying to change BIOS settings through Gigabyte utilities. Do it in the BIOS.

For idle crashing, try disabling CPU C-states, or set Typical Current Idle as opposed to Low Current Idle. Or find a newer/older BIOS if that fails. No reason to up VSOC at 3200 speeds.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 26, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Stop trying to change BIOS settings through Gigabyte utilities. Do it in the BIOS.


I agree...


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Membench is not a stability tester. The included HCI.exe runs only like 1 instance and verifies only enough stability to get through the test. No point running Prime95 LargeFFT before you've even done stability testing.
> 
> Use TM5 anta777 extreme, Karhu, or HCI (with multiple instances to fill up all RAM on the free version).
> 
> ...


With XMP enabled (no other changes), I ran TM5 using regular settings without any errors. I ran it again using anta777 settings and there were a couple of errors.

Yesterday, I was reading about the power plan due to it being mentioned in discussions about idle crashing. I had been using Windows High Performance, because I don't care about power consumption. I found this thread on Reddit, Is the Ryzen Balanced power plan still relevant for 2nd generation Ryzen? "tl;dr: use balanced or ryzen balanced for Ryzen, 2nd Gen Ryzen, Threadripper, etc. It's fine." The chipset driver includes the Ryzen Balanced power plan, so I enabled it and set the slider to best performance with Sleep: Never. (Even with Sleep: Never, the power plan has a setting Allow hybrid sleep: on. Any idea what that is? Should I disable it?) Interestingly, the documentation for Ryzen Master says to use the Windows High Performance power plan. It seems like AMD is all over the place with this.

To be sure there wasn't some other problem, I restored the BIOS to defaults (XMP disabled) and ran TM5 using anta777 settings and there were no errors. I reenabled the XMP profile and set Power Supply Idle Control to Typical Current Idle and left it overnight. I was hoping it would make a difference, but it crashed again. Like the previous night, it lasted around 6-7 hours before crashing.

The idle crashing doesn't happen with XMP disabled, so it appears to be related to the memory settings, but there are various threads about idle crashing being related to things including power plans, C states and voltages. When TM5 is running, Vcore is around the DRAM voltage (1.35v), Vcore SOC is around 1.2 and VDDP is around 0.92V. When the system is idle, Vcore is all over the place, including dropping way down, so I can't help but wonder if it's related to the idle crashing. Wondering if pursue this from the memory settings first, since there are a few errors or from the voltage / power settings? If memory settings should I back off to 2933 safe (since the 3400G is rated for up to 2933) or try 3200 safe?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 27, 2020)

bimmerdriver said:


> With XMP enabled (no other changes), I ran TM5 using regular settings without any errors. I ran it again using anta777 settings and there were a couple of errors.
> 
> Yesterday, I was reading about the power plan due to it being mentioned in discussions about idle crashing. I had been using Windows High Performance, because I don't care about power consumption. I found this thread on Reddit, Is the Ryzen Balanced power plan still relevant for 2nd generation Ryzen? "tl;dr: use balanced or ryzen balanced for Ryzen, 2nd Gen Ryzen, Threadripper, etc. It's fine." The chipset driver includes the Ryzen Balanced power plan, so I enabled it and set the slider to best performance with Sleep: Never. (Even with Sleep: Never, the power plan has a setting Allow hybrid sleep: on. Any idea what that is? Should I disable it?) Interestingly, the documentation for Ryzen Master says to use the Windows High Performance power plan. It seems like AMD is all over the place with this.
> 
> ...



Lower your VSOC. 1.27V is obscenely high regardless of Ryzen generation. Try testing again with VSOC at 1.1V. Shouldn't even need that much for 3200, but I'm not familiar with Pinnacle CPUs.

If that doesn't solve the rebooting, step it down to 2933 and try the same timings.

As for errors in TM5, not enough DRAM voltage for the settings you chose. Up it a notch or two and test again.


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 27, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Lower your VSOC. 1.27V is obscenely high regardless of Ryzen generation. Try testing again with VSOC at 1.1V. Shouldn't even need that much for 3200, but I'm not familiar with Pinnacle CPUs.
> 
> If that doesn't solve the rebooting, step it down to 2933 and try the same timings.
> 
> As for errors in TM5, not enough DRAM voltage for the settings you chose. Up it a notch or two and test again.


Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate your help.

I corrected my previous post, changed the reference from Vcore to Vcore SOC, which was around 1.24V while running TM5.

After the previous post, I used DRAM calculator with the A2 PCB revision to make safe settings for 2933. Loaded them into the bios and rebooted. It wasn't happy with the settings and downgraded them. I will try again, starting from the XMP timings to see if that makes any difference.

Right now, Vcore SOC is 1.16V. The only voltage setting that I've touched is the dram.

UPDATE...

Finally, some progress. I tried entering settings for 2933 based on XMP and A2 safe. The BIOS wouldn't accept either of them. Possibly because I was using 1.35V? Not sure.

I reset to defaults, then went back to the XMP profile at 3200 with the DRAM voltage bumped up to 1.36. Then ran a full pass of TM5 and there were no errors. That's a first.

The only other changes are that power down mode set to disabled and Power Supply Idle Control set to Typical Current Idle.

I'm using the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan with sleep and hybrid sleep disabled. I will leave it like this to see if it lasts overnight.

I attached the current settings shown from ryzen master and a graph of the voltages while TM5 was running, showing when it stopped running.  V DRAM is 1.38 (set to 1.36), VCORE SOC is 1.116, VDDP is 0.924 and Vcore drops down to 0.708.

I also attached a screen capture of SIV when TM5 started. VCORE SOC was in the range of 1.224 to 1.248, then dropped to 1.116 a couple of seconds before Vcore went up.

I attached screen captures of the safe settings based on imported XMP and A2 for 2933 and 3200. I was not able to boot with any of these settings. The BIOS always reset them to SPD / 2133.

If the computer runs overnight, I will try and tighten up the timings tomorrow.


----------



## bimmerdriver (Dec 29, 2020)

System ran all night, was still running this morning, a first to run that long with XMP enabled. Left it idle for a few more hours, then it crashed, so not out of the woods yet.

Increasing the DRAM voltage definitely seems to have improved the stability under load. However, I'm not clear if overclocking the DRAM is the cause of the idle crashes or if something else is causing the crashes, which are only visible because of overclocking the DRAM. Should the next step be to increase DRAM voltage another notch or to try something else, such as disabling C-states? Or should I make more changes to the memory timings, since a few are slightly tighter than the SAFE settings.


----------



## Paman (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I got myself some Corsair LPX 32Gb Modules, they use Micron B-Dies.




I tried DRAM Calculator, but it cant even tell me some timings with 3600Mhz.
Right now these modules are running stable at 4133Mhz with 1,4V





As you can see the timings are giving me mixed feelings. 
Unfortunately the DRAM Calculator cant help me to figure out how to set the timings correctly. 
Right now I just loaded the XMP profile, pushed the voltage to 1.4V and increased frequency to 4133Mhz.
The board is a Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AX.

Any idea how to proceed from here?

Thanks


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Get the latest version of ZenTimings and show us what you got now









						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com
				




Also it would be nice to run AIDA64 memory & cache benchmark and see the memory scores.
I believe your memory subsystem's clocks is out of sync right now and produce a latency penalty.


----------



## Paman (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello Zach_01, thanks for your reply.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

1. VSOC way too frickin high. All Renoir needs is 1.2V or lower, certainly for a pretty mundane speed like 4133. I only need 1.15v to maintain IF stability at 4000, up to 1.2v at 4400.

2. It looks like your FCLK is still in sync as it should be below DDR4-4400 so no worries there.

3. Go into BIOS and turn TSME off, then run AIDA again. I have a B550I AX, iirc its under AMD CBS/DDR4 controller/Security. TSME incurs an automatic ~5ns latency penalty.

4. You're not running 1.4v the way you think you are. Just open up HWInfo and look at your DRAM volts. The B550I AX overvolts VDIMM by 0.05-0.06V over what you set in BIOS.

5. Rev.B is too new for DRAM Calc, but it should be an excellent overclocker.  Something tells me you don't actually need 1.46V for 4133/18.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Yeah he didnt state his system so I assume he had a desktop CPU thats why I also assume that FCLK, UCLK would be out of sync at MEMCLK 4133.
Which brings us to: @Paman you should fill your profile with system specs like most we have.


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 24, 2021)

4750G is a desktop CPU. Although yes it's restricted to OEM's it can still be bought in DIY market. And yes it needs to have the security features disabled to achieve optimal performance. Tho it is slower in (CPU limited) games than Zen 2 (direct comparisons are 3700X and 3800X). But it can run higher IF and memory clocks and lower latency once properly configured.
I know becvause i had one for testing. I managed to achieve 60,6ns latency with Hynix J-Die. With either Micron or Samsung B-die i would have gotten under 60ns (thats generally Zen 3 territory).

The calculator itselt needs a major update to support new chips. But im guessing 1usmus is busy wiith CTR program instead.
I suggest watching Buildzoid's videos instead. He's been messing around with Micron B-Die a lot recently.


----------



## Paman (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi guys,

thanks for the quick replies.
I added the system specs to my profile.
TSME was already turned off, that was the first thing I did, simply forgot to mention it. 
I reduced VSOC to 1,25V, lower was not possible to boot into Windows, it crashed like 2s after login. 1,25V appears to be working correctly so far.
VDIMM is reduced to 1,38V, have to test if it will work with less.





These are the old values with 3800Mhz and TSME on.






This is a current run with 1,38V and TSME off.


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 24, 2021)

I use XMP , about the same as fast preset .


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> 4750G is a desktop CPU. Although yes it's restricted to OEM's it can still be bought in DIY market. And yes it needs to have the security features disabled to achieve optimal performance. Tho it is slower in (CPU limited) games than Zen 2 (direct comparisons are 3700X and 3800X). But it can run higher IF and memory clocks and lower latency once properly configured.
> I know becvause i had one for testing. I managed to achieve 60,6ns latency with Hynix J-Die. With either Micron or Samsung B-die i would have gotten under 60ns (thats generally Zen 3 territory).
> 
> The calculator itselt needs a major update to support new chips. But im guessing 1usmus is busy wiith CTR program instead.
> I suggest watching Buildzoid's videos instead. He's been messing around with Micron B-Die a lot recently.


Thanks for the notice... I wanted to say an APU not a mobile CPU.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 25, 2021)

Paman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks for the quick replies.
> I added the system specs to my profile.
> ...


Find the timings used with Micron rev E DR fast at 3800, that might work as the new rev B seems to be a bit better than rev E at timings. Try safe if it doesn't work, that is very likely to work.


----------



## NukeDukem (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a question and some feedback. I want to OC 128GB RAM on a Threadripper platform from 3200 to 3600MHz. The main problem is that I'm running Linux and DRAM Calc is Windows only.
So here is my first question for @1usmus - how feasible is Linux port of DRAM Calc? Linux community might be small, but I think it can help with porting if there is will to do it.
Sorry for pinging you here, I don't have Twitter acc.

After couple attempts I was able to make it run through Wine, but I'm not familiar with memory OC and I cannot verify if it's giving correct results.
Second problem that I found was that there is no option for 8 DIMM modules. I don't know if this is the default or it's a Wine/Linux thing. If there is an option for sTRX platform there should be 8 DIMM option.
Third problem that I found was a lot unhandled exceptions, very similar to what is reporting @theGryphon here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...for-ryzen-v1-7-2-released.266904/post-4262438


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Management.ManagementException: Error code: 0x80041002
   at System.Management.ManagementException.ThrowWithExtendedInfo(ManagementStatus errorCode)
   at System.Management.PropertyData.RefreshPropertyInfo()
   at System.Management.PropertyDataCollection.get_Item(String propertyName)
   at Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1._5._0.MainForm.MEMORY_STATUS()
   at Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1._5._0.MainForm.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at MetroFramework.Forms.MetroForm.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
   at MetroFramework.Forms.MetroForm.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.3
    Assembly Version: 1.7.3.0
    Win32 Version: 1.7.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1.7.3.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
MetroFramework
    Assembly Version: 1.2.0.3
    Win32 Version: 1.2.0.3
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/MetroFramework.DLL
----------------------------------------
HCIMemTestController
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/HCIMemTestController.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
   at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
   at Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1._5._0.MainForm.ParseManualSetting()
   at Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1._5._0.MainForm.Calculate_SAFE_BTN(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
   at MetroFramework.Controls.MetroTile.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.3
    Assembly Version: 1.7.3.0
    Win32 Version: 1.7.3.0
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/Ryzen_DRAM_Calculator_1.7.3.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
MetroFramework
    Assembly Version: 1.2.0.3
    Win32 Version: 1.2.0.3
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/MetroFramework.DLL
----------------------------------------
HCIMemTestController
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///Z:/home/dn/DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3/HCIMemTestController.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization/v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_32/System.Data/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.17929 built by: FX45RTMREL
    CodeBase: file:///C:/windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 9, 2021)

NukeDukem said:


> I have a question and some feedback. I want to OC 128GB RAM on a Threadripper platform from 3200 to 3600MHz. The main problem is that I'm running Linux and DRAM Calc is Windows only.
> So here is my first question for @1usmus - how feasible is Linux port of DRAM Calc? Linux community might be small, but I think it can help with porting if there is will to do it.
> Sorry for pinging you here, I don't have Twitter acc.
> 
> ...



Serious question?

Why are you trying to overclock 128GB of ram on a workstation build?

Isn't stability a priority on that machine?


----------



## Stinnerman (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey guys, first time builder here. 
Specs - 
Ryxn 5600X
Arctic Freezer Duo 34 (Single tower dual fan air cooler)
MSI X570 Tomahawk WiFi
4 x 8GB Crucial Ballistix 3600mhz CL 16
ROG Strix Rx 5700 XT OC
I have done hours of research into parts and compatabiolity, overclocking both cpu and gpu (would ahve loved a 30 series NVIDIA what whatever), and gotten to RAM. I have basically the XMP enabled and want to know if its worth any performance gains in any titles both old and new, and if it would impact day to day performance for responsiveness to tune the RAM further.


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 21, 2021)

hello guys so i recently purchased this kit on bestbuy.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsai...ptimized-memory-black/6434211.p?skuId=6434211



CMW16GX4M2Z4000C18



I got a great deal plus rgb and i went ahead and purchased them. Now whats the best way i could run them. I have Asus Tuf Gaming x570

AMD 3900x

rtx 3080

The kit is rated at 18-22-22-42 4000mhz

For some reason i am unable to post pictures so is gonna be a little more complicated for me to explain as my English is bad.

Anyways i went ahead and downloaded Taiphoon and Dram Calculator for Ryzen.

I exported the ram info from taiphoon and imported them to dram as doing it manually was giving me errors, now i know this kit is not bdie. it was what i could get at the moment. so after all the settings tru bios i was able to have them at 3200mhz 1-1 1600, Cas 14-17-17-34

Should i run them like that or what!? i tried 3600mhz but i couldnt boot up. Could be because of the dram voltage with those settings, it was asking me to do 1.400, at the moment mine is running at the rated voltage 1.35


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 21, 2021)

@Antrax360
Run ZenTimings and screenshot here...













						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com
				




Also, something like this would help...



I wouldn't recommend to run them CL14-17-17...
Something like 16-18-18-18-38 or 16-19-19-19-38 at 3200~3600MHz (1:1:1) would be more feasible. And voltage should be ok for your sticks to go up to 1.38~1.4V, only if necessary.

Did you run any memory benchmark like AIDA64?


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> @Antrax360
> Run ZenTimings and screenshot here...
> 
> View attachment 189390
> ...


I dont have aida64, i downloaded a free trial dont know if that helps. Here are the results. With the numbers i showed before, i havent messed with that anymore, i did some light gaming and no crashes.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes it helps.
The good news is that your Corsair kit is fully compatible with Ryzen, as its a "Z" series (see Z4000 in part number).
The bad news is that your memory latency is pretty bad at 76+ns.

Dont try to tight timings and stay at 3200MHz. You need expensive bdies to achieve anything at that speed. You should increase speed to 3533~3600MHz with loosen timings like the ones I wrote on #309. Ryzens need a balance between speed and timings to achieve better memory performance. I've seen CJR/DJR sticks to achieve 3800MHz CL16-19-19-19-38 with 1.38V. Yours are Micron E/H die? Dont know what are capable of, but worth trying higher speeds. If you manage to decrease memory latency to around or even under 70ns it would be great. High speed (3733~3800MHz) and tight timings B-dies are in the middle/low 60s (62~65ns).


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes it helps.
> The good news is that your Corsair kit is fully compatible with Ryzen, as its a "Z" series (see Z4000 in part number).
> The bad news is that your memory latency is pretty bad at 76+ns.
> 
> Dont try to tight timings and stay at 3200MHz. You need expensive bdies to achieve anything at that speed. You should increase speed to 3533~3600MHz with loosen timings like the ones I wrote on #309. Ryzens need a balance between speed and timings to achieve better memory performance. I've seen CJR/DJR sticks to achieve 3800MHz CL16-19-19-19-38 with 1.38V. Yours are Micron E/H die? Dont know what are capable of, but worth trying higher speeds. If you manage to decrease memory latency to around or even under 70ns it would be great. High speed (3733~3800MHz) and tight timings B-dies are in the middle/low 60s (62~65ns).


Beautiful I will go back and re test. I'll use regular xmp profile which I used for about 2 weeks. At rated speeds. Then post results at the other speeds.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes it helps.
> The good news is that your Corsair kit is fully compatible with Ryzen, as its a "Z" series (see Z4000 in part number).
> The bad news is that your memory latency is pretty bad at 76+ns.
> 
> Dont try to tight timings and stay at 3200MHz. You need expensive bdies to achieve anything at that speed. You should increase speed to 3533~3600MHz with loosen timings like the ones I wrote on #309. Ryzens need a balance between speed and timings to achieve better memory performance. I've seen CJR/DJR sticks to achieve 3800MHz CL16-19-19-19-38 with 1.38V. Yours are Micron E/H die? Dont know what are capable of, but worth trying higher speeds. If you manage to decrease memory latency to around or even under 70ns it would be great. High speed (3733~3800MHz) and tight timings B-dies are in the middle/low 60s (62~65ns).


High speed tight timing B die has less than 60ns. Standard B die is 60-65. I have 55.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> High speed tight timing B die has less than 60ns. Standard B die is 60-65. I have 55.


Im talking about 3000 series and you about 5000 series. There's a difference...


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Im talking about 3000 series and you about 5000 series. There's a difference...


I cant get it to post any higher than the speeds I posted previously at least not manual. Only xmp profile of 4000mhz at cl18. I tried all sort of combinations and nothing. So went back to 3200mhz at cl14


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> I cant get it to post any higher than the speeds I posted previously at least not manual. Only xmp profile of 4000mhz at cl18. I tried all sort of combinations and nothing. So went back to 3200mhz at cl14


Can you be more specific about what you tried exactly?
1. Speed, voltage, timings?
2. What DRAMcalculator suggests for 3600MHz?

Something that we didn't talk about is other memory subsystem's voltages like memory controller voltage (CLDO VDDP), Infinity Fabric voltage (CLDO VDDG IOD & VDDG CCD) and of course I/O die voltage (VSOC). Probably all these need tweeking and if you notice the Ryzen DRAM Calculator includes them too. I can see from your ZenTimings screenshot that those voltages are kinda low, bare minimum for stock settings only (up to 1600MHz).


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Can you be more specific about what you tried exactly?
> 1. Speed, voltage, timings?
> 2. What DRAMcalculator suggests for 3600MHz?
> 
> ...


it recommended these settings. i tried your cl6 19 19 19 38 as well and nothing.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

I would use these


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I would use these
> 
> View attachment 189430


Beautiful i will try those settings thank you soooo so much. Question when the computer doesnt boot because of those settings not working, that doesnt hut my hard drive or anything right? I mean i have to force shut down and reset. I got a blue screen once i needed to repair a file as well lol.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 22, 2021)

@Stinnerman
you can try tightening the timings, but with 4 sticks i wouldnt expect too much (but try).

@Antrax360 
do you have the latest bios?
nothing prior made the 3600 kit in my friends rig work at full speed.
4000cl19 will not run on yours, only 5xxx series chip will really go past 1800 IF (without lots of tweaking stuff).

choose the xmp profile, but set the multi for the ram manually to 36x (rather than 40x on auto),
make sure to turn off gear down/power down, and set 2T manually.
not many boards run 1T out of the box, so unless you know its stable (TM5 or HCI),
use 2T first...


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> @Stinnerman
> you can try tightening the timings, but with 4 sticks i wouldnt expect too much (but try).
> 
> @Antrax360
> ...


When I bought the ram I just went into bios. Enabled docp and it selected 4000mhz. Just booted up and used it like that. It was running fine no issues at cl19. Just wanted to try better timings.



Zach_01 said:


> I would use these
> 
> View attachment 189430


Doesn't boot with those settings.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> When I bought the ram I just went into bios. Enabled docp and it selected 4000mhz. Just booted up and used it like that. It was running fine no issues at cl19. Just wanted to try better timings.


Can you post a ZenTimings screenshot of the 4000 settings that worked? Maybe this would be your starting point and go from there instead of trying random settings.
DRAM oc can be pain and needs patience.


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Can you post a ZenTimings screenshot of the 4000 settings that worked? Maybe this would be your starting point and go from there instead of trying random settings.
> DRAM oc can be pain and needs patience.


those are xmp profiles for 4000mhz. I will also include the timings you recommended i was able too boot but only changing to 16-19-19-19-38 then the volts everything else is on auto. So there must be a setting that dram is giving me that i am getting no boot, i didnt know i could do it in parts and boot. Am sorry first time. So i will keep changing those numbers to see what works best



Antrax360 said:


> those are xmp profiles for 4000mhz. I will also include the timings you recommended i was able too boot but only changing to 16-19-19-19-38 then the volts everything else is on auto. So there must be a setting that dram is giving me that i am getting no boot, i didnt know i could do it in parts and boot. Am sorry first time. So i will keep changing those numbers to see what works best


i included what dram is suggesting which u already helped me with, i never included the advanced settings. is that any relevant, says my ram could achieve 4597 cl16


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> it recommended these settings. i tried your cl6 19 19 19 38 as well and nothing.


It spit out those timings? That is some crazy crap. 14-19-19-19 are whacked timings, the gap from 14-19 is like canyon wide.


Antrax360 said:


> those are xmp profiles for 4000mhz. I will also include the timings you recommended i was able too boot but only changing to 16-19-19-19-38 then the volts everything else is on auto. So there must be a setting that dram is giving me that i am getting no boot, i didnt know i could do it in parts and boot. Am sorry first time. So i will keep changing those numbers to see what works best


The xmp 4000 is not really working or its very misleading as its running memory at a poor ratio ie. with fclk and uclk mismatched.


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> It spit out those timings? That is some crazy crap. 14-19-19-19 are whacked timings, the gap from 14-19 is like canyon wide.
> 
> The xmp 4000 is not really working or its very misleading as its running memory at a poor ratio ie. with fclk and uclk mismatched.


What should I do next then? What about the other numbers!? Leave them on auto!? Latency improved a lot. 69 with your numbers.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> What should I do next then? What about the other numbers!? Leave them on auto!? Latency improved a lot. 69 with your numbers.


69 ain't great, it's only slightly lower than stock defaults of 72. I would just run the 3600mhz setup above and call it a day. This is corsair right? I'd avoid that brand in the future.


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> 69 ain't great, it's only slightly lower than stock defaults of 72. I would just run the 3600mhz setup above and call it a day. This is corsair right? I'd avoid that brand in the future.


Yes Corsair. Thanks for the help.



thesmokingman said:


> 69 ain't great, it's only slightly lower than stock defaults of 72. I would just run the 3600mhz setup above and call it a day. This is corsair right? I'd avoid that brand in the future.


i just tried these without changing volts, everything else on auto.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> Yes Corsair. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> i just tried these without changing volts, everything else on auto.


Ryzen 2 latency range is generally speaking 62ns-72ns with 72ns being default. Given your ram, any drop in latency you can get is a win but I wouldn't make it a huge concern because you won't notice the gains with the naked eye.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> Yes Corsair. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> i just tried these without changing volts, everything else on auto.



Unlike the original result, there's actually nothing wrong with these results at 3600. You can tighten up some of the timings if you understand how, but there's really not a lot that needs fixing. Now go verify your stability.

The XMP 4000 profile is essentially useless for you, because on Ryzen 3000 there's a 100% probability that it runs at decoupled Infinity Fabric speeds, basically meaning that your copy perf and latency are all getting slaughtered. IF limit of your chip probably runs 3600-3800, above that the IF penalty makes it pointless to run higher speeds. The 4000 XMP is at least a fallback in case nothing else works, but not much else.



thesmokingman said:


> Ryzen 2 latency range is generally speaking 62ns-72ns with 72ns being default. Given your ram, any drop in latency you can get is a win but I wouldn't make it a huge concern because you won't notice the gains with the naked eye.



68ns for 3600 16-18-18 on Ryzen 3000 is spot on, if not a little bit on the fast side considering tRFC is 350ns and all the timings are loose. When tightened up 16-19-19 is around the 69ns mark.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 22, 2021)

@Antrax360
make sure to change at least ram voltage to fixed 1.35,
and as Tabascosauz said, verify its actually stable, use hci (dos mode is best) or TM5 (boot/running does not equal stable)


@thesmokingman
..I'd avoid that brand in the future...
lol. love those ppl recommending/disparaging ppl brands in general, when corsair doesnt even make the dies like many others.

i never had any issues with corsair ram in 20y (+50 personal builds), all running specs/expected, even with untested boards (as in QVL).
yet all those "forum recommendations" i got in the past 10y werent stable with xmp "specs", and in case of ryzen, three different gskill kits did not even post (4 different boards, 3 different brands),
while 2 of 3 corsair kits were coming with good dies (samsung/micron), performing without trouble (post without changing V thru different kit first),
and much better timings as well (cl15 vs 18).


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> Yes Corsair. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> i just tried these without changing volts, everything else on auto.


Thats nice results given the fact that you started from 76ns. With what DRAM voltage is this?

Memory bandwidth (GB/s) is also up. As other stated you dont want the MCLK/FCLK/UCLK to be decoupled as this is giving a significant latency penalty. Keep them all at 1800MHz.
There is always room for improvement, but from this point on the gains will be minimal.

If you feel like it you can try:
16-18-18-18-38 (first 5 of ZenTimings)
tRC: 56 (18+38)
tFAW: 28 (tRRDS x4)
tRFC: 456 (tRC x8+8)

All timings are related (add, subtract or multiply) to each other, and none of them are random numbers.

GDM (GearDownMode) Enabled as you have, its like having the Cmd2T to 1.5T instead of 1T. Though in order to disabled it you may have to increase DRAM voltage. It may not worth it for the improvement return.

----------------------------------------------------
As for Corsair RAM it all depends on the part number of sticks. Z series are the only "guaranteed" that will work with Ryzen and others may work or may not.








						PSA: Corsair LPX and AMD
					

I learnt something the other day from someone I know at Corsairs that's involved in their memory products. Apparently some LPX kits are suitable for AMD use, but Corsair doesn't really mark them specifically as such on the packaging. There is some information on their website, but the key thing...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Thats nice results given the fact that you started from 76ns. With what DRAM voltage is this?
> 
> Memory bandwidth (GB/s) is also up. As other stated you dont want the MCLK/FCLK/UCLK to be decoupled as this is giving a significant latency penalty. Keep them all at 1800MHz.
> There is always room for improvement, but from this point on the gains will be minimal.
> ...


Theres three TrFc settings on my bios.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> Theres three TrFc settings on my bios.


You need to change only the first tRFC
tRFC2/4 can be on auto.

There is a relation between them but on a Ryzen system wont matter.

tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
tRFC4 = tRFC2 / 1.625


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> You need to change only the first tRFC
> tRFC2/4 can be on auto.
> 
> There is a relation between them but on a Ryzen system wont matter.
> ...


So 456 on first that's it!?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> So 456 on first that's it!?



On every board with every kit I've owned it's been 192 and 132 for the other two, and I can confirm manually setting them makes no difference.

Some DRAM gurus confirmed early on that the current AMD BIOS pretty much either disregards or overrules what you enter as tRFC2 and tRFC4


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> On every board with every kit I've owned it's been 192 and 132 for the other two, and I can confirm manually setting them makes no difference.
> 
> Some DRAM gurus confirmed early on that the current AMD BIOS pretty much either disregards or overrules what you enter as tRFC2 and tRFC4


It doesn't boot when I tried manually adjusting those values. So left them on auto. At least the first tRFC.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

Antrax360 said:


> It doesn't boot when I tried manually adjusting those values. So left them on auto. At least the first tRFC.



If you have Micron Rev.E, tRFC is not your strong suit, use the chart as a starting point:

The chart starts getting sketchy at the extremely fast end with B-die, but you're at the slow end. Go too low on tRFC for your IC at a certain speed, and you will not boot.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 23, 2021)

@Antrax360
So according to the chart above you can’t go lower than around 550 so choose 560 if your tRC is 56 (560 = tRC x10)


----------



## Antrax360 (Feb 23, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> @Antrax360
> So according to the chart above you can’t go lower than around 550 so choose 560 if your tRC is 56 (560 = tRC x10)


Thank you because I saw the chart and I was like oh well let me leave it on auto lmaooo.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 24, 2021)

Got a Patriot Viper 2x8 4400cl19 B-die kit a while back and started tweaking it a few days ago. However I have some trouble. The fast 3733cl16-profile is supposed to work with GDM off, but even with GDM on I only get it stable at 1.42V. Without gdm it's unstable at 1.45V aswell. 3733cl14@1.49V seems stable, but that voltage is a bit over my preference. On my previous ram, micron rev E I had no problems running 3733cl16 gdm off at 1.38V and 3733cl15@1.43V, even lowered several subs further on both these settings. I know B-die is a bit more taxing on IMC due to tighter tRCD, tRC and tRFC, but didn't think difference would be that big. Any tips for getting it stable at lower voltage? 2T better choice? Any app I can monitor ram temp? Found no info on temp in hwmonitor64. Maybe cl15 with 2T?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 24, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Got a Patriot Viper 2x8 4400cl19 B-die kit a while back and started tweaking it a few days ago. However I have some trouble. The fast 3733cl16-profile is supposed to work with GDM off, but even with GDM on I only get it stable at 1.42V. Without gdm it's unstable at 1.45V aswell. 3733cl14@1.49V seems stable, but that voltage is a bit over my preference. On my previous ram, micron rev E I had no problems running 3733cl16 gdm off at 1.38V and 3733cl15@1.43V, even lowered several subs further on both these settings. I know B-die is a bit more taxing on IMC due to tighter tRCD, tRC and tRFC, but didn't think difference would be that big. Any tips for getting it stable at lower voltage? 2T better choice? Any app I can monitor ram temp? Found no info on temp in hwmonitor64. Maybe cl15 with 2T?



Disregard DRAM Calc. When you start getting into higher speeds on good B-die, 1usmus' recommendations start making less and less sense. Keep GDM on if you want to daily high speed B-die without pushing 1.6V.

The Viper Steels do not have temp sensors. You will not find any temps displayed on any software. Keep em cool with airflow, but unless your computer is baking over a heater or fireplace, they are SR sticks and don't get overly hot.

CL14 isn't easy for even good B-die. You just compensate with VDIMM within reason, strike a good balance for tRFC (which is very VDIMM bound), or drop tRCD and tRP to 16 for less great B-die. No reason to be afraid of 1.5V, as long as you can keep it cool under GPU heat.

B-die you will generally run at flat timings (or close to flat) across tCL-tRCD-tRP. Once you've gotten to that baseline, tRFC is basically singlehandedly carrying your performance further, but is often an exercise in juggling VDIMM and airflow. Use the Reous tRFC chart to start, find the lower limits of your sticks, then start finding out what is stable at the VDIMM you want to run. Loose tRFC makes it completely pointless to run fast B-die.

Go off the Memtesthelper guide if you need a good place to start developing your own experience. A good place to start for high speed B-die, DRAM Calculator really is not.


----------



## Tomorrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Got a Patriot Viper 2x8 4400cl19 B-die kit a while back and started tweaking it a few days ago. However I have some trouble. The fast 3733cl16-profile is supposed to work with GDM off, but even with GDM on I only get it stable at 1.42V. Without gdm it's unstable at 1.45V aswell. 3733cl14@1.49V seems stable, but that voltage is a bit over my preference. On my previous ram, micron rev E I had no problems running 3733cl16 gdm off at 1.38V and 3733cl15@1.43V, even lowered several subs further on both these settings. I know B-die is a bit more taxing on IMC due to tighter tRCD, tRC and tRFC, but didn't think difference would be that big. Any tips for getting it stable at lower voltage? 2T better choice? Any app I can monitor ram temp? Found no info on temp in hwmonitor64. Maybe cl15 with 2T?


Why are you so worried about voltage? DDR4 pulls very little power. 1.5v is perfectly fine for daily usage. And B-die scales very well with voltage. I have the same kit (two actually) running in 4x8 configuration and i just copied Buildzoid's settings for these from one of his videos:


> BUILDZOID 3800 C14:
> Primary:
> tCL: 14
> tRCDRD: 16
> ...


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 24, 2021)

Thx for fast reply  dram calc worked perfect for rev E, too bad it doesn't for B-die :/ What would you say is upper voltage limit for 24/7? I mine when I don't game or do productivity. Gpu has a vent which blow air over ramstick and cpu-cooler and exhaustvent draw it away, they don't seem to get very hot so far, but I have a random reboot once or twice a day when I ran my ram at 1.48V which seemed stable in shorter memtest, but was apparently not. 3733cl14 has superb performance (105sec on dram calc test vs 112 on best rev E setting, aida latency is 64 vs 66), but don't wanna risk lifespan.



Tomorrow said:


> Why are you so worried about voltage? DDR4 pulls very little power. 1.5v is perfectly fine for daily usage. And B-die scales very well with voltage. I have the same kit (two actually) running in 4x8 configuration and i just copied Buildzoid's settings for these from one of his videos:


Thx for reply. What voltage did he run it at? Maybe I worry too much about it, I thought 1.5V was birderline safe. Anything I should change with that preset when running 2x8 instead of 4x8?


----------



## Tomorrow (Feb 24, 2021)

He was running 1.5v:









30:32 onwards in video.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


>


Overclocked?
Methinks the title is totally wrong and should mention timings were tuned.


----------



## Tomorrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Overclocked?
> Methinks the title is totally wrong and should mention timings were tuned.


Overclocking is not just upping the frequency like the name would suggest. Overclocking is everything that runs on manual settings and results in higher performance.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> Overclocking is not just upping the frequency like the name would suggest. Overclocking is everything that runs on manual settings and results in higher performance.


That's called "tuning"


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 24, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> He was running 1.5v:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this one after browsing his channel: 







  with oc/tuning with 2 sticks, might be even closer to what I can expect


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 24, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Got a Patriot Viper 2x8 4400cl19 B-die kit a while back and started tweaking it a few days ago. However I have some trouble. The fast 3733cl16-profile is supposed to work with GDM off, but even with GDM on I only get it stable at 1.42V. Without gdm it's unstable at 1.45V aswell. 3733cl14@1.49V seems stable, but that voltage is a bit over my preference. On my previous ram, micron rev E I had no problems running 3733cl16 gdm off at 1.38V and 3733cl15@1.43V, even lowered several subs further on both these settings. I know B-die is a bit more taxing on IMC due to tighter tRCD, tRC and tRFC, but didn't think difference would be that big. Any tips for getting it stable at lower voltage? 2T better choice? Any app I can monitor ram temp? Found no info on temp in hwmonitor64. Maybe cl15 with 2T?


I will agree with previous suggestions. As for voltage and what would be ok for 24/7 depends on Ram module temp. As said, b-dies scale nicely with voltage as long as you keep it cool. If you can keep it cool, even 1.6V is ok for 24/7. If cooling is inadequate errors will appear rather quickly. If your sticks have temp sensors then it would appear on ThaiphoonBurner.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 24, 2021)

@Taraquin
what memtest are you using?
some will show errors only if sticks are defective (more or less), but not any problems with clocks/timings/voltage..
testing under win is usually not good (you cant test all ram), so i recommend hci (buy the 15$ deluxe, allows boot from stick),
and test to 100% to verify settings, to 400% to see if your stable, better to 1000%..


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 24, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> @Taraquin
> what memtest are you using?
> some will show errors only if sticks are defective (more or less), but not any problems with clocks/timings/voltage..
> testing under win is usually not good (you cant test all ram), so i recommend hci (buy the 15$ deluxe, allows boot from stick),
> and test to 100% to verify settings, to 400% to see if your stable, better to 1000%..


I use the buildin dram test. Test for 200% has been my choice so far. Last ramtweak was stable 24/7 for 1 month with put crash. I can check out hci, thx for advice.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 26, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> Why are you so worried about voltage? DDR4 pulls very little power. 1.5v is perfectly fine for daily usage. And B-die scales very well with voltage. I have the same kit (two actually) running in 4x8 configuration and i just copied Buildzoid's settings for these from one of his videos:


Seems I was a bit unlucky in the lottery, tried various settings with little luck even at 1.5V. The above setting seems most promising so far, and a bit faster than the best rev E setting. I had a super tight 3733cl15-setting. Passed karhu memtest without problems at 1600% (98% coverage), but after a restart I got errors at 30%. Sticks don't feel warm at all to touch, max 35C during load. Even though B-die can run lower tRCDRD, tRC and tRFC, the rev E can run lower tWTRS/L, tRP and 1t without GDM at lower voltages than my B-die. Rev E 3733cl15@1.43V is very close in perf to the above B-die setting at 1.5V.


----------



## vinkenzo (Mar 10, 2021)

hi guys
can you please help me with Timing of my RAM?
i have Gskil Ripjaws 2x8GB 4000mhz CL15+ asus b550 tuf Plus + ryzen 3950X
i use export report with Taiphoon and import it on DRAM CALCULATOR for Ryzen 1.7.3 and both of SAFE & FAST setting does not boot my system
what could be the problem ? can someone give me best option for my RAM according to info that i attached ?


----------



## Tomorrow (Mar 10, 2021)

vinkenzo said:


> hi guys
> can you please help me with Timing of my RAM?
> i have Gskil Ripjaws 2x8GB 4000mhz CL15+ asus b550 tuf Plus + ryzen 3950X
> i use export report with Taiphoon and import it on DRAM CALCULATOR for Ryzen 1.7.3 and both of SAFE & FAST setting does not boot my system
> what could be the problem ? can someone give me best option for my RAM according to info that i attached ?


Try the Builzoid ones i posted here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...culator-by-1usmus.246327/page-14#post-4465020

Obviously you may need to adjust to 3733 or 3600 if your IF does not go above 1800 or 1866.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 19, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I will agree with previous suggestions. As for voltage and what would be ok for 24/7 depends on Ram module temp. As said, b-dies scale nicely with voltage as long as you keep it cool. If you can keep it cool, even 1.6V is ok for 24/7. If cooling is inadequate errors will appear rather quickly. If your sticks have temp sensors then it would appear on ThaiphoonBurner.


After some further testing of the 4400cl19 kit I have it stable at 3733cl16-17-8-13-21 with gdm with tight subs at 1.43V. It seems that 17 tRCDRD helped a bit and CL16 allowed me to reduce voltage which lowered temps. Performance is 3 sec slower in dram test vs CL15@1.5V (best was 104,5, now I have 107,5, rev E has 113) and lost 1ns i aida, but overall perf is 5% better than rev E. A bit sceptical when we get to the summer with higher ambient temp, but so far so good.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 19, 2021)

So, what's the temp under RAM stress test?


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 19, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> So, what's the temp under RAM stress test?


There is no thermal readings and I have no thermal cam but they feel a bit warmer than my skin so guess 40C-ish. With the 1.5V CL15 settings they were uncomfortable to touch so I bet closer to 50C. Gpu blowing hot air at them is the issue so if I mine plus run mem stress test they begin to spit errors after 10-15minutes. In gaming they don't get as hot so apparently temp threshold is not reached. A different gpu without rear vent from second fan would be the best option, but getting a 3060ti/3070 now at a descent price is like finding a snowball in an active vulcano...


----------



## Tomorrow (Mar 19, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> After some further testing of the 4400cl19 kit I have it stable at 3733cl16-17-8-13-21 with gdm with tight subs at 1.43V. It seems that 17 tRCDRD helped a bit and CL16 allowed me to reduce voltage which lowered temps. Performance is 3 sec slower in dram test vs CL15@1.5V (best was 104,5, now I have 107,5, rev E has 113) and lost 1ns i aida, but overall perf is 5% better than rev E. A bit sceptical when we get to the summer with higher ambient temp, but so far so good.


Zentimings screenshot?

Im running them at 14-13-16-13-27 at 1.55v but occasionally there are errors (appcrashes). My temps are in the 0 range as i have active cooling on them.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah, active cooling upon sticks is a must for 1.45+V. And around 40C, or lower, is the right temp for b-dies. At 45+C they start to spit errors.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 19, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> Zentimings screenshot?
> 
> Im running them at 14-13-16-13-27 at 1.55v but occasionally there are errors (appcrashes). My temps are in the 0 range as i have active cooling on them.


Can post when I'm back from work


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Yeah, active cooling upon sticks is a must for 1.45+V. And around 40C, or lower, is the right temp for b-dies. At 45+C they start to spit errors.




this is very good to know.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 19, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> Zentimings screenshot?
> 
> Im running them at 14-13-16-13-27 at 1.55v but occasionally there are errors (appcrashes). My temps are in the 0 range as i have active cooling on them.


If you wonder about my low VDDP and VDDG they are totally stable as is, but since I mine 24\7 except when gaming I run them as low as I can to get lower CPU temp. I have also tried 1050 vddg and 950 vddp, made no difference whatsever at current or fast timings, but CPU gets hotter and uses a bit more power. if I wanna run 3800\1900 I need 1.175 soc and 1.125 vddg, but I even the get rare reboots so I stick with 3733. Some timings like bottom 4 on left and bottom 6 on right cannot be adjusted in my bios.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 23, 2021)

Was able to lower tRFC to 260, 255 gave me a error in karhu after 800% and 250 was unstable. Any further tweaks that is doable without raising voltage? tRCDRD wont budge, 16 is unstable, must raise voltage to stabilise. Increasing vddg iod did not help.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 24, 2021)

Did some further tweaking. Getting 106.5 sec on dram test now. Still at 1.43V


----------



## jesdals (Apr 13, 2021)

Been tweaking my Patriot Viper 4400MHz kits and ended up with these settings at 1.5v





Found that Tomb Raider was a good vay to see if my settings was stable




Changeing voltage belove 1.5 or changeing Tfc or tCL to a lower level would make the benchmark crash - at 20 runs it was proved stable and actually managed to use more than 16GB at the last runs


----------



## HD64G (Apr 13, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Been tweaking my Patriot Viper 4400MHz kits and ended up with these settings at 1.5v
> View attachment 196529View attachment 196530
> Found that Tomb Raider was a good vay to see if my settings was stable
> 
> ...


Some good ram chips in there and great effort in finding stable but ultra-fast timings also!


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 14, 2021)

Been running this stable for over a week now. Going lower on SOC or IOD voltage reduces performance so there seems to be some sort of protection mechanism there. Poor binning on ram and insufficient cooling makes it hard to tighten further or go higher voltage.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

Tried in many different ways now and the closest I got to tighter timings was 1.47V and tRCDRD 15, tRAS 31 and tRFC 276, but got he overheat error in TM5 after 5 mins. Also tried 1T and GDM off, stable at 1.47V, but got the overheat error after 5 mins. 1.44V and my current timings it is then. If this GPU-crisis could end so I could get at GPu that does not blow hot air straight at my ram maybe I could go further


----------



## jesdals (Apr 15, 2021)

did some small improvements, but tCL and tRFC still locked at their max for now


----------



## FilipM (Apr 15, 2021)

@Taraquin - I struggled at CL15 on 4x8 on TM5...so I went CL16. I altered some subtimings, it may seem weird but, thing is performing as quick as my previous setup at 4000 CL15... interesting 

1.46VDimm


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 196803
> 
> View attachment 196805
> 
> ...


I get 99sec  A few timings you can tighten are tRP 15 and then lower tRC 1 and tRFC 6, trrdl 6 or 4, tWTRL 12 or 10, tRDWR 10, 9 or 8. That should help a bit more


----------



## jesdals (Apr 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> @Taraquin - I struggled at CL15 on 4x8 on TM5...so I went CL16. I altered some subtimings, it may seem weird but, thing is performing as quick as my previous setup at 4000 CL15... interesting
> 
> 1.46VDimm


Interesting results with my settings i get


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Interesting results with my settings i get
> View attachment 196836


Try tRAS=tCL+tRCDRD and tRC= tRAS+tRP. Then try tRFC=tRCx6. tRRDL works better as 4 or 6, tWTRL should be 12, 10 or 8, tWTRS should be 4 or 3. tWR 12, tRTP 6. Try that and see how it goes


----------



## FilipM (Apr 15, 2021)

This is what I mean @Taraquin, I had em tighter but scored worse when I went to CL16, over 100 sec, hence why I said its interesting 


These changes brought it back


----------



## HD64G (Apr 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> This is what I mean @Taraquin, I had em tighter but scored worse when I went to CL16, over 100 sec, hence why I said its interesting
> 
> 
> These changes brought it back


Don't bother. Less than 0,2" isn't difference at all. And most boards turn odd numbers to even, so your cl15 setting might be cl16 in the end, and that is why performance is almost exactly the same. Have fan using your system now and keep it stable. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

FilipM said:


> This is what I mean @Taraquin, I had em tighter but scored worse when I went to CL16, over 100 sec, hence why I said its interesting
> 
> 
> These changes brought it back


tRTP should be 1\2 tWR, that timing is tighter in your second atempt, it might be the silver bullet  tRRDL is best at 4 and is barely affected by voltage, tWTRL sits better at 12 than 14. Also your tRAS and tRC-equation is off at the first atempt and might degrade performance, due to a possible latency penalty as something is "off" clockwise


----------



## jesdals (Apr 16, 2021)

> neatfeatguy said:
> 
> 
> > Try tRAS=tCL+tRCDRD and tRC= tRAS+tRP. Then try tRFC=tRCx6. tRRDL works better as 4 or 6, tWTRL should be 12, 10 or 8, tWTRS should be 4 or 3. tWR 12, tRTP 6. Try that and see how it goes


Its a bit odd that raising tRFC actually gives a better result. Will test stability at these settings


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 16, 2021)

jesdals said:


> View attachment 196938
> 
> Its a bit odd that raising tRFC actually gives a better result. Will test stability at these settings
> 
> ...


Might be due to tRC multiplier. If tRC doesnt add up to tRCF that can cause recharges etc to be off. It doesn't have to be a problem, but it can sometimes be a problem.


----------



## jesdals (Apr 16, 2021)

Decided to try to crunch both settings with Aida64

With the tRFC 240 settings i got latency at 54.4ns




with tRFC 252 and the matching settings i got 54.5ns 




so more or less the same - will do some testing of stability with the later


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 16, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Decided to try to crunch both settings with Aida64
> 
> With the tRFC 240 settings i got latency at 54.4ns
> View attachment 196947
> ...


Your read speed, L2 and L3 cache results are slightly better at the second config


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2021)

jesdals said:


> Decided to try to crunch both settings with Aida64
> 
> With the tRFC 240 settings i got latency at 54.4ns
> View attachment 196947
> ...



@tabascosauz 

any idea why his L3 cache is so much better than mine? any recommendations on changes I should make? its stable so far... temps are good too.


----------



## Zach_01 (May 22, 2021)

Latency aside, every other (Read, Write, Copy) is tied to number of cores/threads CCXs/CCDs.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Latency aside, every other (Read, Write, Copy) is tied to number of cores/threads CCXs/CCDs.




do my numbers in zentimings look ok overall? I was sort of winging it LOL


----------



## Zach_01 (May 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> do my numbers in zentimings look ok overall? I was sort of winging it LOL


Well, we cant see it all, but from what it is shown I think L1/2/3 are ok.
But I would expect Memory bandwidth to be higher (Read= ~55000MB/s) for 3800MHz DRAM frequency

This is an old AIDA test with my R5 3600


----------



## thesmokingman (May 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> Well, we cant see it all, but from what it is shown I think L1/2/3 are ok.
> But I would expect Memory bandwidth to be higher (Read= ~55000MB/s) for 3800MHz DRAM frequency
> 
> This is an old AIDA test with my R5 3600
> ...


L3 cache speeds are not accurate on the earlier aida benches and its not until the recent bios that fixed cache readings specifically in aida that that bench is now meaningful with regards to L3.


----------



## Zach_01 (May 22, 2021)

When you say earlier? It is 18months old.

And this is 7 months old
I don't have a recent one with 3800MHz


----------



## thesmokingman (May 22, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> When you say earlier? It is 18months old.
> 
> And this is 7 months old
> I don't have a recent one with 3800MHz
> ...


Read my post. Per the bios fix for AIDA, that means it wasn't accurate before said bios.

For ex.



> Version 3602
> 
> 2021/03/12 20.29 MBytes
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Read my post. Per the bios fix for AIDA, that means it wasn't accurate before said bios.
> 
> For ex.



so my scores are ok considering I have latest updates across the board?


----------



## Makaveli (May 22, 2021)

Your scores are fine.

This is what I see on my system with the updated bios which includes the aida fix.

Single CCD chips always score lower than Dual CCD chips in this benchmark.


----------



## jesdals (May 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> any idea why his L3 cache is so much better than mine? any recommendations on changes I should make? its stable so far..


The difference i L3 cache between 5900/5950 and the 5800/5600 makes it impossible to compare directly.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2021)

How do I know if I am running 1:1 in real time?  My FCLK is 1900 in BIOS, 3800 ram speed in BIOS, but I noticed in CPU-Z my ram speed is reported as 1899.6mhz does this mean Infinity Fabric is broken since it doesn't get read perfectly even? Or am I overthinking it?


----------



## Tomorrow (May 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> How do I know if I am running 1:1 in real time?  My FCLK is 1900 in BIOS, 3800 ram speed in BIOS, but I noticed in CPU-Z my ram speed is reported as 1899.6mhz does this mean Infinity Fabric is broken since it doesn't get read perfectly even? Or am I overthinking it?


CPU-Z reports MT/s not Mhz. Since DDR is Double Data Rate. 1900 x 2 is 3800. So that's correct. As long as Zentimings reads all 3 as 1900 then you're fine. Beside if you were not at 1:1:1 the latency would be far higher than 54,9ns.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 23, 2021)

Tomorrow said:


> CPU-Z reports MT/s not Mhz. Since DDR is Double Data Rate. 1900 x 2 is 3800. So that's correct. As long as Zentimings reads all 3 as 1900 then you're fine. Beside if you were not at 1:1:1 the latency would be far higher than 54,9ns.



thanks! that makes sense.

I ran aida64 stability test, prime95, memtest, cpu-z stress and bench, 3dmark timespy stress, everything passed with flying colors.  excellent.  

one interesting thing though, my 3dmark scores were a little lower, and the only variable that change was my 3200 cas 14 ram going to 3800 cas 16, but all the synthetic benches like aida64 latency test were better on 3800.  weird. i'm leaving it at 3800 anyway.  I lost about 700 points in timespy with that single variable change. doesn't make sense, but oh well


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 23, 2021)

Pretty sure you should be able to run 14-14/9-14 (CAS-RCDRD/RCDWR-RP) primaries on that stuff, might need closer to 1.5v or so but it's b-die so it will run that fine...

I'd tighten up RAS, RRDs, FAW, and WTRL, you should also be able to drop RFC down to 275 or so. DRAM calc has a useful tool for calculating RFC2/4.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @tabascosauz
> 
> any idea why his L3 cache is so much better than mine? any recommendations on changes I should make? its stable so far... temps are good too.



Like others have said, single CCD. I'd be much more concerned with the bandwidth, 3800 should be somewhere in the 53-55GB/s range on R and W. tRRDS to tWR are loose, but I don't think I've ever pulled that much bandwidth gain out of any combination of timings alone.

You sure Infinity Fabric is actually stable? How long is "so far"? My Renoir always does all sorts of strange shit in memory benches when it's running on the IF edge.

If you don't have paid AIDA (honestly worth just buying a licence), you can run each of the tests (mem read, write, copy, latency) individually from the main AIDA window, you won't need to gamble on what the TRIAL VERSION text covers.

Not sure why VDDP is so high. You sure you actually need it that high? In relation to your VSOC you shouldn't need more than 0.9V or 0.95V.

As for "memtest", I'm guessing you tested with HCI? How much coverage?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Not sure why VDDP is so high. You sure you actually need it that high? In relation to your VSOC you shouldn't need more than 0.9V or 0.95V.


RE voltages in general:

SOC has a big range 980-1280mV, lots of chips appear to not like much over 1050mV though, often audio crackling/hitching and high dpc latency are symptomatic of too much SoC. 

VDDG IOD has similar scaling behaviour to Matisse, typically between 980-1080mV it should be good 

VDDG CCD has negative scaling beyond 950-980mV, scales positively from at least 850mV to 950. 

cLDO_VDDP limits of 1050mV are the same, 850-900mV being optimal, over 950mV a waste.


----------



## Zach_01 (May 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> How do I know if I am running 1:1 in real time?  My FCLK is 1900 in BIOS, 3800 ram speed in BIOS, but I noticed in CPU-Z my ram speed is reported as 1899.6mhz does this mean Infinity Fabric is broken since it doesn't get read perfectly even? Or am I overthinking it?


You are. You can see it on ZenTimings and HWiNFO.

All the following 3 software are on the same time. All are reporting the same with slight differences with each other, but its 1:1:1.


----------



## Taraquin (May 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> thanks! that makes sense.
> 
> I ran aida64 stability test, prime95, memtest, cpu-z stress and bench, 3dmark timespy stress, everything passed with flying colors.  excellent.
> 
> one interesting thing though, my 3dmark scores were a little lower, and the only variable that change was my 3200 cas 14 ram going to 3800 cas 16, but all the synthetic benches like aida64 latency test were better on 3800.  weird. i'm leaving it at 3800 anyway.  I lost about 700 points in timespy with that single variable change. doesn't make sense, but oh well


Did you set 2th/3th timings on auto or manually tuned? On auto they tend to be very lax, but with manual you can run almost every timing except the 5 primaries and tRFC the same at 3200 as 3800.


----------



## bfollett (May 25, 2021)

Spent way more time than I expected on this.  Ended up going back to version 1.7.0 of Dram Calculator to get these timings for G.Skill f4 3600c16 8GVKC ram now running at 3400 cl14.  It's Hynix cjr or djr.  The older version of Thaiphoon burner reported djr, the current version says cjr.   How does this look.  I couldn't seem to get above 3400 even at reduced cas latency.  I have 2600x cpu so 3400 may be the highest frequency my memory controller is going to handle with this ram/motherboard (AsRock B450m Pro4).


----------



## Taraquin (May 25, 2021)

bfollett said:


> Spent way more time than I expected on this.  Ended up going back to version 1.7.0 of Dram Calculator to get these timings for G.Skill f4 3600c16 8GVKC ram now running at 3400 cl14.  It's Hynix cjr or djr.  The older version of Thaiphoon burner reported djr, the current version says cjr.   How does this look.  I couldn't seem to get above 3400 even at reduced cas latency.  I have 2600x cpu so 3400 may be the highest frequency my memory controller is going to handle with this ram/motherboard (AsRock B450m Pro4).
> View attachment 201619


Looks good. Newest bios? You could try tRTP 6 or tWR 10 and tRTP 5, tWTRL might do 10 or 8. Have you tried lower tRP or is 19 lowest?


----------



## tabascosauz (May 25, 2021)

bfollett said:


> Spent way more time than I expected on this.  Ended up going back to version 1.7.0 of Dram Calculator to get these timings for G.Skill f4 3600c16 8GVKC ram now running at 3400 cl14.  It's Hynix cjr or djr.  The older version of Thaiphoon burner reported djr, the current version says cjr.   How does this look.  I couldn't seem to get above 3400 even at reduced cas latency.  I have 2600x cpu so 3400 may be the highest frequency my memory controller is going to handle with this ram/motherboard (AsRock B450m Pro4).
> View attachment 201619



If that's the lowest tRFC you can get to, it's definitely CJR. Mine is the same at 471, aka 261ns @ 3600. 250ns won't do, but should be a piece of cake for real DJR.

Looks pretty good, probably as tight as things will go on CJR. You can try going lower on tRTP but that's about it, CJR doesn't seem to handle 4/4/16/4/10/10 very well (tRRDS-tWR).

@Taraquin Hynix doesn't scale tRP, unlike Micron.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 25, 2021)

Maybe see what GDM on yields in terms of timings and perf.


----------



## bfollett (May 25, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Looks good. Newest bios? You could try tRTP 6 or tWR 10 and tRTP 5, tWTRL might do 10 or 8. Have you tried lower tRP or is 19 lowest?


I'd tried lowering tRP to 18 but that generates errors.  I haven't tried changing any of the other timings you listed.  I'm not a memory guru.  Which of those timings do I try solo and which are dependent on other timings being set at the same time?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Taraquin (May 25, 2021)

bfollett said:


> I'd tried lowering tRP to 18 but that generates errors.  I haven't tried changing any of the other timings you listed.  I'm not a memory guru.  Which of those timings do I try solo and which are dependent on other timings being set at the same time?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


TRTP should be haf of tWR. Try 6 first. If that works try tWR 10 and tRTP 5. TWTRL can be done separately, but affects perf less than tWR/tRTP.


----------



## bfollett (May 26, 2021)

Well, tWR 10 tRTP 5 and TWTRL 8 all worked (although I haven't run them through memtest86 yet).  Unfortunately they show no improvements in Aida64 results.  Should I just plug the original DRam Calc values back in or go through the trouble of running memtest86 with these new settings?  In any case thanks for taking a look at my post.


----------



## Taraquin (May 26, 2021)

bfollett said:


> Well, tWR 10 tRTP 5 and TWTRL 8 all worked (although I haven't run them through memtest86 yet).  Unfortunately they show no improvements in Aida64 results.  Should I just plug the original DRam Calc values back in or go through the trouble of running memtest86 with these new settings?  In any case thanks for taking a look at my post.


They don't necissarily imprpve auda scores, but they can improve for instance gaming performance. On my setup I get 500 better write/read speed in aida with 10tWR/5tRTP vs 12/6.


----------



## bfollett (May 26, 2021)

OK, I'll run with those settings today and let Memtest86 hit them hard overnight.


----------



## brandon7171 (May 26, 2021)

This is Really Amazing here been using this cpu about a week with the new bios update, this bios update has fixed my issue, with my cpu doing single and double restarts. About to go play with some timings and see if i get any better on numbers.


----------



## Taraquin (May 27, 2021)

bfollett said:


> OK, I'll run with those settings today and let Memtest86 hit them hard overnight.


Forgot to ask: Have you tried lower tRFC? If you haven't that can impact performance quite a bit.








						Educate me about Trfc behavior pls (2 vs 4 dimms)
					

Ahoi.  I own two 2x8gb TridentZ 3200-C14 SR kits (=4x8gb), one is older than the other, but their specs match. They run in a T-topology GB Aorus Master (9900K). As far as I know these kits use B-die.  When I run 2 dimms @3200-C14 I can lower Trfc from its default of 560c (350 ns) to 280c and...




					www.overclock.net
				




According to this 425 should be doable. If you got a good bin then sub 400 might be possible  On my rev E I can easily do 525 at 3733 though chart says 560.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 27, 2021)

B-die should do 00 RFC at 3800 1.45v, irrespective of single or dual rank.


----------



## Taraquin (May 27, 2021)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> B-die should do 00 RFC at 3800 1.45v, irrespective of single or dual rank.


He's got CJR.


----------



## bfollett (May 27, 2021)

I've tried lowering lowering tRFC by 10, but that generated errors, not sure if I could lower it by a smaller amount but I'm not sure the pay off would be worth the hours of testing.


----------



## Taraquin (May 27, 2021)

bfollett said:


> I've tried lowering lowering tRFC by 10, but that generated errors, not sure if I could lower it by a smaller amount but I'm not sure the pay off would be worth the hours of testing.


Even 10 is not worth it. If it was 50 it might be 1% fps in games


----------



## bfollett (May 27, 2021)

Well, I'm pretty happy with my results.  I bought my 3600cl16 16gb memory kit about a year ago for $68 (U.S. dollars).  I've managed 3400 cl14 for about half of what 3200 cl14 would cost(although with somewhat looser timings).  I'm just curious why I had to use the older v1.7.0 of Dram Calc to get those timings.  Did 1usmus experience too many problems with those settings?  The current version of Dram Calc suggests cl15 now.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 28, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> He's got CJR.


oops mixing the posts (x


----------



## Dirtyoliver (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi guys, first time messing with Ram optimization, this is what I got so far, using 1.36v 

XMP (16-19-19-39) wont boot with 1.4v but will do with 1.45,

where can I improve?


----------



## brandon7171 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dirtyoliver said:


> Hi guys, first time messing with Ram optimization, this is what I got so far, using 1.36v
> 
> XMP (16-19-19-39) wont boot with 1.4v but will do with 1.45,
> 
> ...


Thats looks really good, here is mine. Ur latency is awesome!!


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 6, 2021)

brandon7171 said:


> Thats looks really good, here is mine. Ur latency is awesome!!
> View attachment 206881View attachment 206883



Your latency would be better than his if you were on a Zen 3 chip considering your both at 1900 but you have lower timings.


----------



## brandon7171 (Jul 7, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> Your latency would be better than his if you were on a Zen 3 chip considering your both at 1900 but you have lower timings.


Yes, i agree with u but i got what was affordable which was this 3700X at the time, they still pricy tho lol. My next is going to be the 5900X r the 5950.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 7, 2021)

brandon7171 said:


> Yes, i agree with u but i got what was affordable which was this 3700X at the time, they still pricy tho lol. My next is going to be the 5900X r the 5950.



I've already seen price drops plenty so it won't take too much longer xmas time maybe some great sales


----------



## Wickedt (Jul 7, 2021)

Dirtyoliver said:


> Hi guys, first time messing with Ram optimization, this is what I got so far, using 1.36v
> 
> XMP (16-19-19-39) wont boot with 1.4v but will do with 1.45,
> 
> ...


You should try 3600 with tighter timings, i have my ram, different ram, but running at 14 14 14 14 28, you never know what it will do till you test it at diff timings, 55ns latency is very good though. Also, don't be afraid to try higher voltages, if you notice most high end cl 14 3800 bdie sold by gskill are xmp 1.5 volts. I have the royal silver, and i asked their tech guys if 45c on the ram was too high, he told me my ram could be pushed much higher then that. I was happy there, then i tried 3600 at super tight timings, lower voltage, and im pretty happy there


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 7, 2021)

Dirtyoliver said:


> Hi guys, first time messing with Ram optimization, this is what I got so far, using 1.36v
> 
> XMP (16-19-19-39) wont boot with 1.4v but will do with 1.45,
> 
> ...


Can you run 4000/2000 infinity fabric? That will improve scores a bit. 

Things you can improve:
2t instead of gear down mode and 1t.
Try tRP 15, tRC 47, tRFC 282, tWR 10 and tRTP 5. Don't change all at once, change one and one. You might have to increase volt a bit, but not much. Set vddp to 900mv, that can increase stability.


----------



## Dirtyoliver (Jul 9, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> Can you run 4000/2000 infinity fabric? That will improve scores a bit.
> 
> Things you can improve:
> 2t instead of gear down mode and 1t.
> Try tRP 15, tRC 47, tRFC 282, tWR 10 and tRTP 5. Don't change all at once, change one and one. You might have to increase volt a bit, but not much. Set vddp to 900mv, that can increase stability.


I had a problem here, cant use my pc right now, but xmp with 4000 16-19-19-39 runs with 1.45v but latency increases... ill try your steps once I get back... 

thx for your feedback.


----------



## Wickedt (Jul 9, 2021)

Dirtyoliver said:


> I had a problem here, cant use my pc right now, but xmp with 4000 16-19-19-39 runs with 1.45v but latency increases... ill try your steps once I get back...
> 
> thx for your feedback.


This is something i noticed too, i can run 4000, but the latency is higher, which negates the whole purpose. Im now running it at 3600 cl14 but with super tight timings, and much better latency.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 9, 2021)

brandon7171 said:


> Thats looks really good, here is mine. Ur latency is awesome!!
> View attachment 206881View attachment 206883


Your CLDO VDDP is too high! 
I would use at 0.900 and would not go above 0.950V


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 9, 2021)

Dirtyoliver said:


> I had a problem here, cant use my pc right now, but xmp with 4000 16-19-19-39 runs with 1.45v but latency increases... ill try your steps once I get back...
> 
> thx for your feedback.


If latency increases then soc voltage is too low or vddg iod voltage is too low. Try upping soc voltage to 1.12V, that is enough for me to get proper latency and beat 3800 by 2 ns


----------



## Toxpox (Jul 20, 2021)

brandon7171 said:


> View attachment 201700View attachment 201701
> This is Really Amazing here been using this cpu about a week with the new bios update, this bios update has fixed my issue, with my cpu doing single and double restarts. About to go play with some timings and see if i get any better on numbers.


You can decrase tRCDWR.
I think you should try this setting. 
tCL 14
tRCDWR 8
tRCDRD 14
tRP 12
tRAS 21 
tRC 36

tRDRDSD/DD 4
tWRWRSD/DD 6
Maybe you can go below 60ns.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Intervention (Jul 26, 2021)

This is a good video I found about how to use this stuff.


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm waiting for a new version. With Zen 3 we should have had 1.7.4  a while ago. Settings for 4000+ would be appreciated!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 30, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> I'm waiting for a new version. With Zen 3 we should have had 1.7.4  a while ago. Settings for 4000+ would be appreciated!


i think 1usmus abandon this project long time ago.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 30, 2021)

I couldn’t get it to work for me, but then again I haven’t used it since December. The values it spit out were great for blue screens and hard crashes. I am using bdie so maybe that program would be better for everything else? I just know what I know, and I still have some noob in me.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2021)

Taraquin said:


> I'm waiting for a new version. With Zen 3 we should have had 1.7.4  a while ago. Settings for 4000+ would be appreciated!



Where you are at buddy, I'm pretty sure DRAM Calc ran out of things to teach you a very long time ago


----------



## Taraquin (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Where you are at buddy, I'm pretty sure DRAM Calc ran out of things to teach you a very long time ago


Yeah, not for me specifically, but I think it would be useful for many  Might help me stabilize 4133/2066


----------



## kmetek (Jul 30, 2021)

night.fox said:


> i think 1usmus abandon this project long time ago.


anything similar now?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 31, 2021)

kmetek said:


> anything similar now?


sorry no clue. But you can still use the calculator as a guide. although it will be a trial and error


----------



## HD64G (Jul 31, 2021)

The calculator has only one serious problem to my experience using it. It predicts silicon quality margins would be minimal for the SOC voltage needed to allow the rest of the settings to work stable. So, while most settings prediction work exactly as shown, the SOC V needs to be tested individually by anyone wanting to apply the settings shown in the app. In my case to work stable on my ram being at 3333MT/s c16, instead of 1.02-1.03V for the SOC, I needed 1,15V to make it stable with my RAM's voltage at auto being where the app suggested (1,35-1,36V). The SOC's voltage needed depends on the mem controller in the CPU and it is a silicon lottery thing. If the app suggested that it would be almost perfect.


----------



## Aquilesnk (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello, Guys I have problem with Gskill Trident Royal Z 4x32 (2 pack dual 32x2), i have 5950X i tried config the mem with 2 mem and dont have problem with the xmp 2.0 (3600mhz 18-22-22-22-42), but when put other 2 the sistem showdown and restart all time, I config with manual and put 3333mhz with 20-22-22-42 in 1.400V.

How can sent best config for this cute piece of shit ?

Vcore : manual 1.2
PBO : ENABLE
MAX CPU BOOST CLOCK : 200mhz

my setup :
Asus rog crosshair hero VIII
AMD Ryzen 9 5950x
Gskill Trident royal Z 128gb (4x32) 3600mhz 18-22-22-42

Cheers brothers !


----------



## HD64G (Aug 13, 2021)

Increase the SOC voltage first up to 1,17-1,18V and check stability. If it is ok then lower it step by step.


----------



## Aquilesnk (Aug 13, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Increase the SOC voltage first up to 1,17-1,18V and check stability. If it is ok then lower it step by step.


this is for latency  ?

SOC 1.17 and try lower 1 by 1 or by 1 for all ?


----------



## HD64G (Aug 13, 2021)

Aquilesnk said:


> this is for latency  ?
> 
> SOC 1.17 and try lower 1 by 1 or by 1 for all ?


SOC Voltage increase is needed for stability where the previous setting isn't enough. When you find a stable voltage setting (1,17 for example) you can try the lower step one by one in order to find the lower setting while being stable.


----------



## Aquilesnk (Aug 14, 2021)

HD64G said:


> SOC Voltage increase is needed for stability where the previous setting isn't enough. When you find a stable voltage setting (1,17 for example) you can try the lower step one by one in order to find the lower setting while being stable.


Hello bro ! I up the SOC in 1.15 and after this and check this but the result imposible take more tras  .... after this only reset and clean bios.

You have more idea o best way for this, i check other users but not have comparation with other user with 5950x and this mem.

Cheers and thanks for you knowledge


----------



## HD64G (Aug 15, 2021)

Try the SAFE settings first from the calculator. Maybe the chips in your ram aren't all good enough to be stable for the FAST settings. Just an idea.


----------



## Aquilesnk (Aug 16, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Try the SAFE settings first from the calculator. Maybe the chips in your ram aren't all good enough to be stable for the FAST settings. Just an idea.


that is the SAFE, but i tried move 15 CAS and reset all time, so 16. 
all before 42 is take one by one (i was do it this all nigth lol XD), but when try move tRAS to 40, reset... so i dont know if needed move the others before tRAS.

Thanks for your help bro, I really apreciate.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 16, 2021)

Aquilesnk said:


> that is the SAFE, but i tried move 15 CAS and reset all time, so 16.
> all before 42 is take one by one (i was do it this all nigth lol XD), but when try move tRAS to 40, reset... so i dont know if needed move the others before tRAS.
> 
> Thanks for your help bro, I really apreciate.


Hynix chips and AMD CPUs don't seem to like odd CAS timings, at least from my experience.


----------



## bfollett (Aug 16, 2021)

I've seen posted many times that if you want to run 4 sticks of ram you should by a kit of 4 sticks of ram.  2 sets of 2 sticks just don't always play nicely together even if they are identical kits.  4 stick ram kits are tested to work together.


----------



## HD64G (Aug 16, 2021)

I suggest you try those settings below with 1,15V initially for the SOC instead of 1,05V. If proven stable lower that step by step.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 21, 2021)

I use to use this calculator tremendously over the yrs but not anymore. The latest bios for my motherboard has ironed out a lot of kinks in memory OC on Zen+ at least. Although this newer bios is optimised for Zen 2 & especially for 3, Asus so far seem to have done a good job maintaining OC features on older Zen revisions. Leaving a lot of stuff on auto does a heap of good in ensuring stability during stress tests I've found.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 3, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I use to use this calculator tremendously over the yrs but not anymore. The latest bios for my motherboard has ironed out a lot of kinks in memory OC on Zen+ at least. Although this newer bios is optimised for Zen 2 & especially for 3, Asus so far seem to have done a good job maintaining OC features on older Zen revisions. Leaving a lot of stuff on auto does a heap of good in ensuring stability during stress tests I've found.



You managed to get 3466 on Zen+ so you're already an expert in my book. No use for the calculator anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 3, 2021)

Me with Zen+....
2667 Yes, 3000 nope, 3200 nope, 3466 with tight even numbers Success....lol


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 4, 2021)

rares495 said:


> You managed to get 3466 on Zen+ so you're already an expert in my book. No use for the calculator anymore.


Really due to bios maturity on X570.


----------



## bfollett (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> You managed to get 3466 on Zen+ so you're already an expert in my book. No use for the calculator anymore.


I thought I was stuck at 3466 with my Zen + CPU but after reading somewhere that ProcODT, termination block and Cad bus settings were often the stumbling block with getting zen + cpus to higher frequencies,  I played around with those settings until I found the magic formula (which Dram Calculator didn't suggest) and got 3533 stable on my system.  3600 still eludes me though.


----------



## RoyZ (Dec 13, 2021)

Couple questions from a first timer if you guys don't mind: That tab that says "Frequency (MT/s)", should I put there my current ram speed, or the one I am aiming at for a OC? Like, I'm currently running my ram at 3000, on XMP profile1. From what I got from a video a couple pages back, it said to put there my current frequency, so 3000. What if I wanna OC my ram to 3200?

Also, do you run the claculator with your XMP profile enable or do you need to set your RAM to default before messing with this program? After you calculated and you gonna set the values on your BIOS, then you can't do it with XMP profile enabled right?

I'm running 2 sticks (2x8gb) of crucial ballistix at 3000mhz xmp profile, and I'd like to try to get them to 3200 stable first, nothing too fancy.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 13, 2021)

RoyZ said:


> Couple questions from a first timer if you guys don't mind: That tab that says "Frequency (MT/s)", should I put there my current ram speed, or the one I am aiming at for a OC? Like, I'm currently running my ram at 3000, on XMP profile1. From what I got from a video a couple pages back, it said to put there my current frequency, so 3000. What if I wanna OC my ram to 3200?
> 
> Also, do you run the claculator with your XMP profile enable or do you need to set your RAM to default before messing with this program? After you calculated and you gonna set the values on your BIOS, then you can't do it with XMP profile enabled right?
> 
> I'm running 2 sticks (2x8gb) of crucial ballistix at 3000mhz xmp profile, and I'd like to try to get them to 3200 stable first, nothing too fancy.


The program doesn't run anything, it merely proposes assumptions based on known parameters of the ic in general. Thus set your settings to what you will "try" to run at. Tip make the screens and then place them on your phone for handy access when you're in the bios.

For XMP, you don't "need" to run XMP. XMP is basically a simple preset for your board to auto set basic settings for the advertised speed of the ram ic. You can for ex set XMP, which will set your fabric speed, dram volts, basic timings and then change them all to whatever you get from the calc. Thus it doesn't really matter and it matters even less when you have a ram ic whose XMP doesn't work well off the bat. That unfortunately is quite common.

If I were you I'd first establish a failsafe preset. Then tighten that down, another preset and then try a "loose" overclock. Then tighten that one down and another preset, etc etc.


----------



## bfollett (Dec 13, 2021)

RoyZ said:


> Couple questions from a first timer if you guys don't mind: That tab that says "Frequency (MT/s)", should I put there my current ram speed, or the one I am aiming at for a OC? Like, I'm currently running my ram at 3000, on XMP profile1. From what I got from a video a couple pages back, it said to put there my current frequency, so 3000. What if I wanna OC my ram to 3200?
> 
> Also, do you run the claculator with your XMP profile enable or do you need to set your RAM to default before messing with this program? After you calculated and you gonna set the values on your BIOS, then you can't do it with XMP profile enabled right?
> 
> I'm running 2 sticks (2x8gb) of crucial ballistix at 3000mhz xmp profile, and I'd like to try to get them to 3200 stable first, nothing too fancy.


If you've got 3000 working by enabling XMP and leaving all other timings/voltages on auto, you can try simply changing just the frequency in the bios to 3200 and leave everything else on auto.  It may work but sometimes an increase in frequency requires loosening some other timings or increasing voltages.   I don't think there's a way to know without just trying it.  The bios "Auto" settings for timings are usually quite a bit slower than the DRam Calculator suggestions.  If you want to put the work into manually setting everything in the bios you could go the Dram Calculator route.  Just as an example, my 3600 CL16 ram runs over 40% faster using the Dram Calculator suggestions for 3600 CL16 over using XMP and auto settings.


----------



## novax94br (Jan 10, 2022)

Ok so have some problems running this ram (G.Skill Trident Z NEO F4-4000C18D-32GTZN ) at xmp 4000 speed get errors , so trying to do it myself - but noticed this ram is using Hynix - that dont seem right why would top quality ram be using this cheap die -thought Samsung was best -wondering if it counterfeit?


----------



## The King (Jan 10, 2022)

Looks like your XMP profile is off. It should show 2000Mhz like in the Pic below
View attachment 6yrem5ix6v271.webp


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 10, 2022)

4000 C18 implies Hynix. Also if the product code has N or NC at the end - GTZN for example then it's Hynix. 
Obviously Samsung B-Die is much better. Consult this when buying: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 10, 2022)

novax94br said:


> Ok so have some problems running this ram (G.Skill Trident Z NEO F4-4000C18D-32GTZN ) at xmp 4000 speed get errors , so trying to do it myself - but noticed this ram is using Hynix - that dont seem right why would top quality ram be using this cheap die -thought Samsung was best -wondering if it counterfeit?View attachment 231874


Xmp is an Intel standard, you're running 4000 MT/s on Ryzen. G-skill uses Samsung, Hynix, whatever. When they do they always match the product code and on top of that you can always check xmp timings listed on the site to make a guesstimate.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 10, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> 4000 C18 implies Hynix. Also if the product code has N or NC at the end - GTZN for example then it's Hynix.
> Obviously Samsung B-Die is much better. Consult this when buying: https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


Hynix DJR is actually quite good


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 10, 2022)

I think that you have the same Hynix that make up the Steel Viper 4400 Hynix. @jesdals am I right? They can do 3800 CL14 but takes +1.50V


----------



## novax94br (Jan 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Xmp is an Intel standard, you're running 4000 MT/s on Ryzen. G-skill uses Samsung, Hynix, whatever. When they do they always match the product code and on top of that you can always check xmp timings listed on the site to make a guesstimate.



It been awhile since i messed with ram -the last build i had used some cheap corsair vengeance and it just worked out of the box at 3200 on the xmp setting.
 XMP err yeah I forget its DOCP profile on my new MB to get 40000 -it worked fine with everything except games which would crash after about 15 mins, cyberpunk tested at about 5 ff14 about 10mins  and got bad memtest results - going to try it with profile 1 then increase voltage



mstenholm said:


> I think that you have the same Hynix that make up the Steel Viper 4400 Hynix. @jesdals am I right? They can do 3800 CL14 but takes +1.50V
> 
> View attachment 231879


The volt for dram docp profile is 1.400  in increased it to 1.450 v going to run memcheck in bit (takes about 6hours to run)



The King said:


> Looks like your XMP profile is off. It should show 2000Mhz like in the Pic below
> View attachment 231876


I don't think i had it on DOCP when i took screen shot - was using manfully set to 3200 testing ....


----------



## jesdals (Jan 10, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> I think that you have the same Hynix that make up the Steel Viper 4400 Hynix. @jesdals am I right? They can do 3800 CL14 but takes +1.50V


Mine is Samsung B-die


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 10, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Hynix DJR is actually quite good


It's the best Hynix has to offer but a far cry from B-Die. My experience only comes from JJR that is not as good.


mstenholm said:


> I think that you have the same Hynix that make up the Steel Viper 4400 Hynix. @jesdals am I right? They can do 3800 CL14 but takes +1.50V


I currently have these. These are not Hynix. Never were. It's straight up B-Die. One of the best on the market actually in terms of price. No Hynix chip can do 4400 or 3800 C14. Only B-Die than do C14.


----------



## brandon7171 (Jan 11, 2022)

This is my RAM F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB, i used the B-Die Website to find it, its expensive but works very well running it at 3800 my timings right now are 14 14 14 14 30 46, According the the website its not Recognized as B-Die anymore.   4X8 Kit


----------



## novax94br (Jan 11, 2022)

I finally got it stable at 4000  increasing dram volt to like 1.45  then ran in AIDA64 for 2 hours with no problem  --- the timing's i have prob suck though- I will have to relearn all that again before i mess with those.


----------



## The King (Jan 11, 2022)

novax94br said:


> I don't think i had it on DOCP when i took screen shot - was using manfully set to 3200 testing ....


Thaiphoon burner does not work this way. Your XMP/DOCP settings in the BIOS should not change the programmed SPD values/readout.
I would suggest you do restore to default in your BIOS. Then boot with only two sticks and check your Thaiphoon readings again.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 11, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> It's the best Hynix has to offer but a far cry from B-Die. My experience only comes from JJR that is not as good.
> 
> I currently have these. These are not Hynix. Never were. It's straight up B-Die. One of the best on the market actually in terms of price. No Hynix chip can do 4400 or 3800 C14. Only B-Die than do C14.


Actually I think some Micron rev E/B-kits can do 3800cl14, one of mine did 3800cl15 at 1.43V and that was a low bin 3000cl15. However they wil need rcdrd of 18+, rc of 52+ and rfc 520+ at 3800.


----------



## Tomorrow (Jan 11, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Actually I think some Micron rev E/B-kits can do 3800cl14, one of mine did 3800cl15 at 1.43V and that was a low bin 3000cl15. However they wil need rcdrd of 18+, rc of 52+ and rfc 520+ at 3800.


Yep Micron E/B can do some really high clocks. Even past 5000Mhz. The problem is that it cant match B-Die when it comes to low timings. Not even primary ones but also secondary and tertiary. rfc is a good example. B-Die can do between 200-300 easily. Most others do 400-500+


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 11, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> Yep Micron E/B can do some really high clocks. Even past 5000Mhz. The problem is that it cant match B-Die when it comes to low timings. Not even primary ones but also secondary and tertiary. rfc is a good example. B-Die can do between 200-300 easily. Most others do 400-500+


On some points I would disagree, on cl and cwl rev E/B and B-die is quite similar, but on rp, wtrs and wtrl, at 3800 I can do 11 rp, 3 wtrs and 6 wtrl on my rev E, very few B-dies can do that, my average good kit can do 14 rp, 3 wtrs and 9 wtrl, 1T was also way easier to stabilize on rev E, only drvstr at 40-20-30-24 worked on B-die. The only things B-die is superior at is rcdrd at 15 vs 20 on rev E, rc at 40 vs 57 and rfc at 264 vs 528. The majority of the performance comes from rfc, a bit from rc and rcdrd, but rev E makes up a bit of the loss with superior rp. All other timings run equally tight: rrd 4/4, faw 16, ras 21, wr/rtp 10/5. 

In SOTTR the B-dies rfc alone gives about 4-5% performance, rc and rcdrd gives about 1% each, but the better rp and wtrl gives about 1% each so in the end the difference between rev E and B-die is 4-5%. On my Ryzen 3600 I could get 164fps with max tweaks, on rev E I got 157fps.

A good binned Micron rev B can do cl14, rcdrd 16, rp 11, rc 50 and rfc 560 so a bit better than rev E. 

As for DJR it needs 16 cl, 17+ rcrd and 18+ rp, but can run rc at 48+ and rfc at 400+ so it ends up slightly better than Micron rev E, but on pair with Micron rev B.


----------



## The King (Jan 11, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> Yep Micron E/B can do some really high clocks. Even past 5000Mhz. The problem is that it cant match B-Die when it comes to low timings. Not even primary ones but also secondary and tertiary. rfc is a good example. B-Die can do between 200-300 easily. Most others do 400-500+


I can do 3600 CL14 @ 1.42V with my 32GB Kit of E-Die. If I had a capable CPU im sure I could do 3800 CL14. I can to tRCDRD of 17 @ 1.45V but 18 still gives good performance.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 11, 2022)

The King said:


> I can do 3600 CL14 @ 1.42V with my 32GB Kit of E-Die. If I had a capable CPU im sure I could do 3800 CL14. I can to tRCDRD of 17 @ 1.45V but 18 still gives good performance.
> View attachment 231987View attachment 231989


That's 4x8, right? Nice.


----------



## The King (Jan 11, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> That's 4x8, right? Nice.


Its two Dual rank 16GB sticks. Model number BL16G36C16U4W.M16FE1.
I also have two 8GB sticks that's in my system specs.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 11, 2022)

The King said:


> Its two Dual rank 16GB sticks. Model number BL16G36C16U4W.M16FE1.
> View attachment 231993


That's the same as mine. I might give it a try at some point.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 11, 2022)

The King said:


> I can do 3600 CL14 @ 1.42V with my 32GB Kit of E-Die. If I had a capable CPU im sure I could do 3800 CL14. I can to tRCDRD of 17 @ 1.45V but 18 still gives good performance.
> View attachment 231987View attachment 231989


Impressive on Zen1! Tips for further tweaks: try lower RP, rfc might go lower, maybe 520, if you can wr 12, rtp 6, rtp should be half of wr, wtrs might do 4 or 3, scl's at 4 might give better performance and stability.


----------



## The King (Jan 11, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Impressive on Zen1! Tips for further tweaks: try lower RP, rfc might go lower, maybe 520, if you can wr 12, rtp 6, rtp should be half of wr, wtrs might do 4 or 3, scl's at 4 might give better performance and stability.


I have tried different settings I can do 527 on RFC but I don't like using higher volts to get lower rfc. If I drop wtrs to 4 I get 1 error in testmem. SCL at 4 or 3 give about the same performance not much difference. it was at 4 before i seem to get slightly higher  copy rates with 3s.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 11, 2022)

The King said:


> I have tried different settings I can do 527 on RFC but I don't like using higher volts to get lower rfc. If I drop wtrs to 4 I get 1 error in testmem. SCL at 4 or 3 give about the same performance not much difference. it was at 4 before i seem to get slightly higher  copy rates with 3s.


Try 528, rfc is best divideable by 8 for 8gb kits and 16 for 16gb kits


----------



## novax94br (Jan 11, 2022)

The King said:


> I can do 3600 CL14 @ 1.42V with my 32GB Kit of E-Die. If I had a capable CPU im sure I could do 3800 CL14. I can to tRCDRD of 17 @ 1.45V but 18 still gives good performance.
> View attachment 231987View attachment 231989


nice...yeah my issue was all from the voltage(i needed 1.45) the mb just wasn't pushing it enough in the default docp profile ..I prob need to get a better mb


----------



## bfollett (Feb 17, 2022)

bfollett said:


> I thought I was stuck at 3466 with my Zen + CPU but after reading somewhere that ProcODT, termination block and Cad bus settings were often the stumbling block with getting zen + cpus to higher frequencies,  I played around with those settings until I found the magic formula (which Dram Calculator didn't suggest) and got 3533 stable on my system.  3600 still eludes me though.


I just wanted to report that I found the magic formula of Termination and Cad Bus settings for 3600MHz with my setup.  They were not the same as 3533.  Below are the Dram Calculator suggestions and what actually worked.  So Ryzen Zen+ owners, if you are stuck in the 3400 range, there is some hope for higher frequencies if you want to put the work into it.


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 8, 2022)

I have found this calculator to propose very agressive timings now, when I was looking at my 5600G setup (and same for 2600X really).  I picked the worst spec'd ram on the left, and selected the safe option, and it suggested timings that prevented even a post.  So not very safe   In addition the author of the app, I have seen him post a lot of stuff that conflicts with what the app recommends.  The tool seems to work well on samsung B die though, just not on lower end hynix stuff or samsung E die.


----------



## Tomorrow (Apr 8, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I have found this calculator to propose very agressive timings now, when I was looking at my 5600G setup (and same for 2600X really).  I picked the worst spec'd ram on the left, and selected the safe option, and it suggested timings that prevented even a post.  So not very safe   In addition the author of the app, I have seen him post a lot of stuff that conflicts with what the app recommends.  The tool seems to work well on samsung B die though, just not on lower end hynix stuff or samsung E die.


Agreed. When i had Hynix JJR it suggested unrealistic timings. Now i have B-Die but i got the best timings by just copying what Buildzoid used on the same kit i have (Patriot Viper 4400). Plus the program has not been updated for nearly 2 years now (last update 15th May 2020) and the author now works at AMD (kudos to AMD recognising talent). 

It seems to me that he starts a program with a big bang but then it fizzles out over some number of months. Happened with DRAM Calc, happened with ClockTuner,happened with Powerplan etc. Hydra is the latest but we will see how lang that lasts.


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 8, 2022)

Tomorrow said:


> Agreed. When i had Hynix JJR it suggested unrealistic timings. Now i have B-Die but i got the best timings by just copying what Buildzoid used on the same kit i have (Patriot Viper 4400). Plus the program has not been updated for nearly 2 years now (last update 15th May 2020) and the author now works at AMD (kudos to AMD recognising talent).
> 
> It seems to me that he starts a program with a big bang but then it fizzles out over some number of months. Happened with DRAM Calc, happened with ClockTuner,happened with Powerplan etc. Hydra is the latest but we will see how lang that lasts.


Yeah I dont even know why I tried the timings I knew they were never going to work just from looking lol.  Did it when I first got cpu, just not posted until now.

Didnt know he got employed by them, I wonder if he assisted in their memory compatibility improvements.


----------



## sirksel (Apr 15, 2022)

A little new to this... but I just built a Ryzen 5950x on a ROG Dark Hero board with 128GB (4x32) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo (F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN), and I'm still within the return window on the parts.  I originally was using DOCP/XMP settings, but ultimately went back to the motherboard's safe defaults.  Even though it boots fine, and loads Win10, etc. I was still getting a very occasional BSOD.

I investigated with memtest86 boot disk and found reports of 50 or so errors on the test #2 and #3 (and I stopped there).  I downloaded the DRAM Calculator to see if I could figure out some better timings, but I didn't see the 5950x in the processor drop down, nor did I know how to set the memory type, pcb revision, etc. for this ram.

Could anyone point me to some steps I might take to solve this or properly use the DRAM Calculator?  I was sure I could get this working on DOCP (but couldn't) and then when the safe defaults didn't work, I was really baffled!

P.S.  I also have an unopened G.Skill Trident Z Neo (F4-3600C18Q-128GTZN), but I didn't want to open it unless someone thinks it might solve the problem.  I live far from the nearest MicroCenter, but these are the only two 128GB kits they carry.  G.Skill support seems to think that either should work.

Thanks SO MUCH for any help or advice you all can send my way.  (Also, is there a good discord board where you all IM about such stuff?) Many thanks!


----------



## Tomorrow (Apr 15, 2022)

sirksel said:


> A little new to this... but I just built a Ryzen 5950x on a ROG Dark Hero board with 128GB (4x32) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo (F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN), and I'm still within the return window on the parts.  I originally was using DOCP/XMP settings, but ultimately went back to the motherboard's safe defaults.  Even though it boots fine, and loads Win10, etc. I was still getting a very occasional BSOD.
> 
> I investigated with memtest86 boot disk and found reports of 50 or so errors on the test #2 and #3 (and I stopped there).  I downloaded the DRAM Calculator to see if I could figure out some better timings, but I didn't see the 5950x in the processor drop down, nor did I know how to set the memory type, pcb revision, etc. for this ram.
> 
> ...


Running four 32GB sticks is pretty hard for the memory controller.
Without knowing exact timings and voltages it's hard to suggest anything. What is your goal? Do you want to overclock from 3200 CL16?

Please post a screenshot from Zentimings: https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


----------



## damric (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeah that's a lot of RAM. Just because G.Skill rates the ICs as good, you still have to worry about motherboard signal limitations, and of course processor memory controller limitations.

I'd try the JEDEC speeds/timings first, then bump them up until you find your best frequency, then work on timings. 

When you hit road blocks, try adding more SoC voltage and DRAM voltage. Try actively cooling the SoC VRM and the DRAM. Tuning that much RAM will not be easy but I bet you can get it to run faster than JEDEC speed/timing.


----------



## ir_cow (Apr 15, 2022)

sirksel said:


> 128GB (4x32) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo (F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN),


This is your problem. 4x Dual Rank and AMD Ryzen. You are lucky 3200 even works. You'll need to push the SoC voltage to 1.175V or above if you are still getting BSOD just with the XMP. Since the IOD rail is part of the SA, you need to raise the SA voltages to stabilize the memory controller rail.


----------



## sirksel (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi Tomorrow.  Thanks for the quick reply.  The quick answer to your question is that I just want it to be stable.  I'd like it to be as fast as it reasonably can be, given that stability is goal #1.  Right now, even the mobo defaults are giving occasional bsod (once every few days) and memtest86 gives some errors.  It's usable, just not totally stable.  Here's the Zentimings output, and I'm running the mobo defaults right now (not even XMP):



Do you think it would be more stable with the other kit I have?  It's 3600C18.  They're about the same price so I'm indifferent between them.  I need to return one or both of them by the end of the weekend, which is why I'm trying to get to stable now (so I can test it hard over the weekend).

Also if anyone knows that some other kit for sure works at 128GB with rock solid timings, I guess I'm open to buying off Amazon or whatever, even if it costs a little more.  I just don't want to waste the considerable coin I've spent on this rig by being plagued with occasional BSODs.   

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## The King (Apr 16, 2022)

sirksel said:


> A little new to this... but I just built a Ryzen 5950x on a ROG Dark Hero board with 128GB (4x32) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo (F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN), and I'm still within the return window on the parts.  I originally was using DOCP/XMP settings, but ultimately went back to the motherboard's safe defaults.  Even though it boots fine, and loads Win10, etc. I was still getting a very occasional BSOD.
> 
> I investigated with memtest86 boot disk and found reports of 50 or so errors on the test #2 and #3 (and I stopped there).  I downloaded the DRAM Calculator to see if I could figure out some better timings, but I didn't see the 5950x in the processor drop down, nor did I know how to set the memory type, pcb revision, etc. for this ram.
> 
> ...


The issue is that not all 32GBX4 kits can run on that board. The QVL is limited to a handful of kits that can run in 128GB config.

Rather contact ASUS or look at your boards QVL list when buying a 128GB kit and make sure its says support for 4 DIMMS


			https://rog.asus.com/in/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-viii-dark-hero-model/helpdesk_qvl_memory
		


I would try the XMP profile with 1.2V on the SOC has already stated by @ir_cow

Edit
Sorry posted link to the normal Crosshair not the Dark hero.


----------



## zx128k (Apr 27, 2022)

4 x DIMMs Dual Ranked as well, that really reduces the maximum speed of the RAM.  This is from the Ryzen 3000 OC guide here page 11.




ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Motherboard does support F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN as 4xDIMMs with a 5950x. So thats 32GB.  F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN I cant find at all.  Cant find F4-3600C18Q-128GTZN as well.

The 128GB kits on the ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Motherboard memory QVL are as follows.




F4-3200C16Q-128GTZN The memory manufacture's website does not list the ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Motherboard as compatable. CL16-18-18-38 1.35V
F4-3600C18Q-128GTZN matches the ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero motherboard with a Ryzen 5000 series cpu. So that kit could work. CL18-22-22-42 1.35V


----------



## lingaraju06 (May 21, 2022)

does the 1.7.3 version work for TR3960x on trx40 motherboard, thank you.


----------



## Anymal (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok, weird, 3900x and strix b450f and g.skill tridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ running CAS 22 at 3200mhz! Why?


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 15, 2022)

Anymal said:


> Ok, weird, 3900x and strix b450f and g.skill tridentZ F4-3200C14D-16GTZ running CAS 22 at 3200mhz! Why?


Could be spd profile at 1.2v. Activate xmp and it will probably be fine.


----------



## Anymal (Jun 17, 2022)

Did that, Asus is naming it differently, its all ok on cl14 and 3200mhz . Now new problem, when I want to update bios, white led shines for gpu problem, after hard reset its working on old bios.


----------

